# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Junho 2009



## Gilmet (1 Jun 2009 às 00:00)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## Teles (1 Jun 2009 às 00:02)

Boas por aqui a noite vai com 22.5Cº e sem vento


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Jun 2009 às 00:16)

Noite de céu pouco nublado e vento fraco de SO.

Valores actuais de *20,2 ºC* e *79 %* de humidade relativa.


----------



## Gilmet (1 Jun 2009 às 00:18)

Despeço-me com 18ºC, e humidade nos 78%. O vento sopra fraco de NO (315º), nos 7,9 km/h actualmente!

Está nevoeiro.

Uma boa noite para todos!


----------



## joseoliveira (1 Jun 2009 às 01:19)

Boa noite a todos. 

_Temp. actual: *20 ºC*
_Humidade rel.: *83 %*
_Vento: *SO a 9 km/h*
_Pressão: *1014.9 mb*
_________________

O céu apresenta-se pouco nublado ou mesmo limpo, no entanto parece aproximar-se alguma neblina.


----------



## mr. phillip (1 Jun 2009 às 06:09)

Bom dia!
Antes de sair de casa, dei uma espreitadela à estação, que mostrava 17.1ºC e 92%HR.
Algum nevoeiro, com alguns bancos mais intensos, nomeadamente na 25 de Abril, e vento fraco...


----------



## Gilmet (1 Jun 2009 às 07:09)

Bom Dia!

Noite de nevoeiro. A temperatura mínima foi de 15ºC, e actualmente sigo com 16ºC.

Humidade nos 88%
Pressão a 1016 hPa
Vento a 0,0 km/h


----------



## kikofra (1 Jun 2009 às 08:03)

Algum nevoeiro


----------



## Lousano (1 Jun 2009 às 08:43)

Bom dia.

Aqui pelo Baleal a mínima hoje foi de 18,0º.

Neste momento um sol tímido entre a neblina que parece querer dissipar-se, 23,2º de temp. e vento nulo.

Prespectivas de mais um excelente dia de praia.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Jun 2009 às 09:09)

pedro96 disse:


> aqui em Viseu estão
> Maxima:
> 30ºC
> Minima:
> 19ºC



Utilizem os tópicos adequados.

Viseu integra-se no Interior Norte e Centro.

---

Por Moscavide, mínima de *17,3 ºC*.

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco de Leste.


----------



## vitamos (1 Jun 2009 às 10:18)

Bom dia!

Manhã agradável com céu limpo e vento fraco. Apesar da descida de temperaturas previstas, a tarde em principio não deixará de ser quente.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (1 Jun 2009 às 12:14)

Boa tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 31.1ºC e o céu está limpo, de referir que durante a madrugada e principio de manhã houve nevoeiro.
A Minima de Hoje foi de 18.9ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Jun 2009 às 12:27)

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco de SE.

Valor actual de *23,8 ºC* mas uma sensação térmica bastante acima desse valor.


----------



## vitamos (1 Jun 2009 às 12:35)

Boa tarde!

Por aqui dia agradável! É certo que está sol e algum calor, mas uma brisa fresca impede a sensação de "bafo" característico dos dias de acentuada canícula.


----------



## Lousano (1 Jun 2009 às 12:53)

A meio da manhã surgiu um vento fraco de Oeste que acabou trazer a neblina novamente.

Neste momento está abafado, com 24,9º e o sol a surgir periodicamente por entre a neblina.


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Jun 2009 às 13:12)

Dia esplenderoso, poeira no ar, vento de leste o que torna o ambiente seco e desagradável 

Estou com 24.9ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (1 Jun 2009 às 13:12)

Olá boa tarde! 

_Temp. actual:* 27 ºC*
_Humidade rel.: *54 %*
_Vento: *S/SE a 6 km/h*
_Pressão: *1015.9 mb*
_________________

O céu apresenta-se limpo.
Apesar de a previsão apontar para uma descida das temperaturas, o vento muito fraco que se verifica atenua esse efeito.


----------



## mr. phillip (1 Jun 2009 às 14:01)

Boas!
Por aqui vai persistindo a neblina, embora a levantar a olhos vistos, deixando o azul do céu bem à vista...
De momento, 22.9ºC, 64%HR, vento fraco...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Jun 2009 às 14:21)

O calor está todo a subir em direcção ao aeroporto, mas certamente aqui por Moscavide a máxima será mais alta.

Às 13h, a estação de Lisboa/Gago Coutinho tinha *27,3 ºC*.

Eu tinha apenas *24,5 ºC* à mesma hora, 4 km a Leste do aeroporto e praticamente 80 metros mais abaixo em altitude.


----------



## F_R (1 Jun 2009 às 14:37)

Boas pessoal

Por Abrantes está um autentico dia de verão
Estão 34.3ºC
17% hr

A mínima foi de 15.1ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (1 Jun 2009 às 15:35)

Por aqui neste momento estão 35.3ºC mais uma tarde abafada.


----------



## mr. phillip (1 Jun 2009 às 16:42)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Por aqui neste momento estão 35.3ºC mais uma tarde abafada.



Que diferença abismal para a temperatura que eu tenho aqui...
A brisa marítima tem disto...
23.5ºC e 62%HR...


----------



## meteo (1 Jun 2009 às 16:47)

Quentinho por aqui..Estão agora 25,4 com vento muito fraco de Sul/Sudoeste


----------



## stormy (1 Jun 2009 às 17:29)

agora 28.5Cº
A maxima deste fim de semana foi de 32.8Cº


----------



## Chasing Thunder (1 Jun 2009 às 17:36)

Por aqui neste momento sigo com 34.7ºC, sopra uma ligeira brisa de NW e o céu está limpo.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 35.7ºC
T.Minima: 18.9ºC


----------



## Lousano (1 Jun 2009 às 18:38)

Pelo Baleal 21,2º, vento fraco de NW e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## JoãoPT (1 Jun 2009 às 19:25)

Por aqui máxima de 25,6ºC, diferença de 4ºC em relação a ontem, mínima de 16,7ºC e actualmente 22,4ºC, vento fraco e céu limpo, uma ligeira neblina no ar.


----------



## Gilmet (1 Jun 2009 às 19:35)

Boa Tarde!

Dia de céu limpo, e calor! A temperatura máxima rondou os 28ºC, e neste momento tenho 22,7ºC.

Humidade a 65%
Pressão a 1016 hPa
Vento a 13,0 km/h de NE (45º)


----------



## squidward (1 Jun 2009 às 19:39)

Tenho andado a ver no satélite esta formação interessante...





será que nos afectará de forma indirecta?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Jun 2009 às 20:42)

O calor implacável de Moscavide não dá hipótese à maioria das restantes zonas da Grande Lisboa.

Máxima de *31,0 ºC* e um valor actual ainda de *26,0 ºC*.

---

A estação meteorológica de Lisboa/Gago Coutinho teve uma máxima de *30,6 ºC*.

---

Céu limpo e vento fraco de NO.


----------



## joseoliveira (1 Jun 2009 às 20:58)

Bom final de tarde! 

_Temp. actual: *26 ºC*
_Humidade rel.: *58 %*
_Vento: *W a 9 km/h*
_Pressão: *1013.9 mb*
_________________

Tarde *quente* e de céu limpo.


----------



## mr. phillip (1 Jun 2009 às 21:00)

Por aqui foi um dia anormalmente fresco, com a temperatura a não passar dos 22ºC, 23ºC...
De momento, 20.6ºC, 69%HR, 1015hpa, céu limpo, vento fraco...


----------



## stormy (1 Jun 2009 às 21:30)

agora 24.1Cº


----------



## Gilmet (1 Jun 2009 às 21:50)

A humidade sobe ao ritmo de +14%/h, estando actualmente nos 77%. A temperatura é de 18ºC, e a pressão encontra-se nos 1016 hPa.

Vento a 10,1 km/h de O (270º).


----------



## stormy (1 Jun 2009 às 21:58)

23.6Cº


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Jun 2009 às 22:04)

stormy disse:


> 23.6Cº



Agora *23,2 ºC*.


----------



## stormy (1 Jun 2009 às 22:05)

23.3Cº


----------



## stormy (1 Jun 2009 às 22:15)

22.6Cº e desce algo rapido!
boas noites a todos


----------



## mr. phillip (1 Jun 2009 às 22:26)

Despeço-me com 18.8ºC e uma HR de 81%...
Fresco, tal como o resto do dia, e húmido...


----------



## miguel (1 Jun 2009 às 22:42)

Outro dia fresco por Setúbal...Tive mínima de 17,5ºC e máxima de 25ºc com uma rajada máxima de 22,7km/h...

Agora tenho 20,1ºC, 69%HR e vento nulo...


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Jun 2009 às 23:39)

Por cá o dia foi marcado por um belo e poeirento dia de sol.

Mínima de 16.8ºC máxima de 28.5ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (1 Jun 2009 às 23:46)

Não tenho extremos de hoje. A constante falta de luz pela manhã combinada com o horário escolar impediu-me de colocar os programas a funcionar novamente.

Actualmente tenho 17ºC, e humidade nos 82%. Pressão a 1016 hPa e vento a 12,2 km/h de NO (315º).

Até amanhã!


----------



## Lousano (1 Jun 2009 às 23:55)

Pelo Baleal vento fraco de NW, 18,2º e céu encoberto por neblina (portanto, muita humidade).


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Jun 2009 às 00:24)

Extremos do dia 1:

*17,3 ºC* / *31,0 ºC*


----------



## meteo (2 Jun 2009 às 00:32)

miguel disse:


> Outro dia fresco por Setúbal...Tive mínima de 17,5ºC e máxima de 25ºc com uma rajada máxima de 22,7km/h...
> 
> Agora tenho 20,1ºC, 69%HR e vento nulo...



Mais um dia com máxima de Oeiras superior á de Setubal..Não é normal
Por aqui máxima de 27 graus!


----------



## joseoliveira (2 Jun 2009 às 00:36)

Olá boa noite.

_Temp. actual: *20 ºC*
_Humidade rel.: *73 %*
_Vento: *NW a 11 km/h*
_Pressão: *1015.9 mb*
_________________

Noite agradável com céu até ao momento limpo.


----------



## Gilmet (2 Jun 2009 às 07:07)

Bom Dia!

Noite de nevoeiro, e assim se mantém! A temperatura mínima foi de 15ºC, sendo também essa a temperatura actual!

Humidade nos 93%
Pressão a 1015 hPa
Vento a 13,3 km/h de N (360º)


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Jun 2009 às 07:10)

Bom dia.

Mínima de *16,7 ºC*.

Céu limpo com alguma neblina.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (2 Jun 2009 às 08:55)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje por aqui foi de 18.3ºC.
Por agora estão 19.8ºC e está nevoeiro.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Jun 2009 às 11:29)

A neblina persiste.

Valor actual de *21,5 ºC* e vento fraco de SE.


----------



## Teles (2 Jun 2009 às 11:39)

Boas , por aqui céu nublado por alguns cirro-estratos temperatura actual de 26.3Cº  humidade de 48% e 1009 hpa


----------



## miguel (2 Jun 2009 às 12:35)

Boas
Tive uma mínima de 16,0ºC...

Amanha começou com nevoeiro que se foi dissipando, agora resta uma neblina ao longe a temperatura é de apenas 23,3ºC e a humidade de 62%...vento moderado de SW


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Jun 2009 às 13:21)

Tarde agradável, com *24,2 ºC*.

A neblina já desapareceu e a humidade relativa desceu para os *58 %*.

A máxima hoje deverá ficar-se pelos 28 / 29 ºC.


----------



## F_R (2 Jun 2009 às 13:49)

Boas

Céu praticamente limpo e 29.4ºC

A mínima foi de 14.2ºC


----------



## Gilmet (2 Jun 2009 às 14:02)

Boa tarde!

Actualmente tenho 22,0ºC, e a temperatura máxima até ao momento foi de *23,9ºC* pelas 12:09.

Humidade a 64%
Pressão a 1016 hPa
Vento a 21,2 km/h de NO (315º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 14,9ºC


----------



## Lousano (2 Jun 2009 às 14:41)

Boa tarde.

Pelo Baleal está a ser um dia mais fresco que os anteriores, com 22,6º neste momento, céu pouco nublado e vento fraco/moderado de Oeste.

A mínima foi de 17,0º


----------



## mr. phillip (2 Jun 2009 às 15:51)

Olá companheiros... Isto anda muito parado, anda...
Por aqui sigo com 23.1ºC e 65%HR...
Não há volta a dar. Em Lisboa, 25ºC, 26ºC... sobre a ponte, 21ºC, 22ºC e aqui estes 23ºC...bah.
Céu pouco nublado, com alguma neblina. Vento fraco a moderado de O.


----------



## Gilmet (2 Jun 2009 às 16:24)

A temperatura máxima não passou mesmo dos 23,9ºC. Actualmente, os Fractus preenchem o céu, e a temperatura é de 22,1ºC.

Humidade nos 62%
Pressão a 1016 hPa
Vento a 10,1 km/h de NO (315º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 14,5ºC
Variação de temperatura de +0,1ºC/h


----------



## miguel (2 Jun 2009 às 17:38)

Outro dia fresco por Setúbal...tive mínima de 16,0ºC e máxima de 25,1ºC...

Agora sigo com 23,9ºC, 60%HR e vento fraco a moderado de W


----------



## Henrique (2 Jun 2009 às 18:07)

Boas tardes.

Extremos de hoje:
Temp. máx: 24,6ºC
Temp. min: 16,1ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (2 Jun 2009 às 19:13)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 27.8ºC, o vento sopra fraco de W e o céu está pouco nublado.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 31.8ºC
T.Minima: 18.3ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Jun 2009 às 19:25)

A máxima desiludiu, tendo ficado pelos *25,9 ºC*.

Uma brisa constante de ONO impediu a máxima de subir mais um pouco.


----------



## mr. phillip (2 Jun 2009 às 19:31)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> A máxima desiludiu, tendo ficado pelos *25,9 ºC*.
> 
> Uma brisa constante de ONO impediu a máxima de subir mais um pouco.



Por aqui ainda mais desiludiu...
23.3ºC de máxima, sendo que de momento sigo com 21.1ºC, 69%HR.
Alguma nebulosidade a entrar de SO...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Jun 2009 às 19:37)

mr. phillip disse:


> Por aqui ainda mais desiludiu...
> 23.3ºC de máxima, sendo que de momento sigo com 21.1ºC, 69%HR.
> Alguma nebulosidade a entrar de SO...



As máximas por cá costumam ser bastante elevadas, neste baixio à beira do Tejo. 

Ainda ontem por cá se fez sentir bastante calor, tendo-se chegado aos *31,0 ºC* de máxima.

Por aí penso que esteve bastante longe disso, a estação de Corroios registou cerca de *23 ºC* durante grande parte da tarde, pois a máxima foi obtida logo pelo fim da manhã ou início da tarde e, desde essa altura, a temperatura iniciou a sua descida por aí.


----------



## mr. phillip (2 Jun 2009 às 19:55)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> As máximas por cá costumam ser bastante elevadas, neste baixio à beira do Tejo.
> 
> Ainda ontem por cá se fez sentir bastante calor, tendo-se chegado aos *31,0 ºC* de máxima.
> 
> Por aí penso que esteve bastante longe disso, a estação de Corroios registou cerca de *23 ºC* durante grande parte da tarde, pois a máxima foi obtida logo pelo fim da manhã ou início da tarde e, desde essa altura, a temperatura iniciou a sua descida por aí.



Exacto, tal como relatei ontem, e em consonância do a estação do Lightning, a máxima ontem foi muito diferente entre esta zona e a de Moscavide... Aliás, trabalhando eu no aeroporto, deu bem para notar a diferença...
Hoje também, mas mais mitigada...


----------



## João Ferreira (2 Jun 2009 às 20:43)

Olá 

Hoje registei uma mínima de 16.3ºC e uma máxima a rondar os 28ºC.

Sigo com 19.6ºC.

Pressão nos 1016.9 hPa.


----------



## Gilmet (2 Jun 2009 às 21:14)

Céu encoberto por Fractus, e 17ºC de temperatura. Humidade a 76% e pressão a 1016 hPa.

Vento a 4,3 km/h de ONO (292º).


----------



## stormy (2 Jun 2009 às 21:14)

agora apenas 19.4Cº


----------



## mr. phillip (2 Jun 2009 às 21:32)

Extremos do dia:

16.4ºC
23.3ºC

De momento, céu muito nublado, vento fraco, 19.5ºC e 74%HR...


----------



## Teles (2 Jun 2009 às 21:32)

Por aqui céu muito nublado temperatura actual de19.4


----------



## stormy (2 Jun 2009 às 21:44)

19.3cº


----------



## João Ferreira (2 Jun 2009 às 21:51)

Sigo com 18.5ºC.

A pressão mantém-se nos 1016.9 hPa.


----------



## joseoliveira (2 Jun 2009 às 22:01)

Boa noite! 

_Temp. actual: *19 ºC*
_Humidade rel.: *78 %*
_Vento: *NW a 15 km/h*
_Pressão: *1015.9 mb*
_________________

Tarde de céu pouco nublado e mais fresquinha, o que ainda permanece.
Até + logo!


----------



## JoãoPT (2 Jun 2009 às 22:12)

Cenário algo diferente o de hoje, céu encoberto por Fractus, 17,7ºC e vento fraco, máxima de 23,5C e mínima de 15,8ºC.


----------



## João Ferreira (2 Jun 2009 às 22:17)

Despéço-me por hoje com 18.1ºC e 1017.1 hPa de pressão atmosférica.


----------



## Gilmet (2 Jun 2009 às 22:19)

*Extremos de Hoje:* (Apenas alguns)

Temperatura Mínima: *14,9ºC*
Temperatura Máxima: *23,9ºC* (12:09)

Humidade Mínima: *55%* (12:09)

Vento Máximo: *28,1 km/h* de N [360º] (00:14)
Vento Médio Máximo: *22,6 km/h* de O [270º] (17:33)

Ponto de Orvalho Mínimo: *8,2ºC* (12:13)


_Dia de nevoeiro, pela madrugada e manhã, céu muit nublado por Fractus durante a tarde, e céu encoberto po Fractus, agora, à noite._

---

Actualmente tenho 17ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Jun 2009 às 23:15)

Por cá dia marcado por céu limpo, mas a partir das 17h chegaram umas nuvens que taparam o céu e assim se mantem até agora.

Mínima de 15.1ºC e máxima de 23.2ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Jun 2009 às 00:02)

Extremos de hoje:

*16,7 ºC* / *25,9 ºC*


----------



## joseoliveira (3 Jun 2009 às 00:46)

+ 1 x boa noite! 

_Temp. actual: *18 ºC*
_Humidade rel.:* 83 %*
_Vento: *NW a 11 km/h*
_Pressão: *1016.9 mb*
_________________

Noite de céu nublado composto essencialmente por neblina.


----------



## miguel (3 Jun 2009 às 00:49)

Vou indo com 18,8ºC, 72%HR e vento nulo...até logo!


----------



## Gilmet (3 Jun 2009 às 07:10)

Bom Dia!

Noite de céu encoberto por Fractus, e temperatura mínima de 15ºC. Actualmente, bastantes Cirrus, Cirroestratus, e alguns Cumulus, e 16ºC.

Humidade a 81%
Pressão a 1016 hPa
Vento a 8,6 km/h de N (360º)


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Jun 2009 às 08:50)

Bom dia.

Valor mínimo de *17,3 ºC*.

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco variável.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Jun 2009 às 09:00)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 18.3ºC.
Por agora estão 22.6ºC e o céu está nublado.


----------



## vitamos (3 Jun 2009 às 09:44)

Bom dia!

Manhã fresca com céu nublado com boas abertas e vento fraco. Durante as primeiras horas do dia houve alguma neblina fraca.


----------



## ferreirinha47 (3 Jun 2009 às 10:20)

Bom dia por aqui manhã fresquinha sigo com 18,9º com 70% de humidade céu muito nublado com probalidade iminente de chuva


----------



## F_R (3 Jun 2009 às 12:02)

Boas

Céu com algumas nuvens e 23.2ºC

A mínima foi de 15.6ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Jun 2009 às 12:14)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 28.4ºC, o vento sopra fraco de W e o céu está nublado com abertas.


----------



## Gilmet (3 Jun 2009 às 14:07)

Muitos Cumulus no céu, e temperatura nos 22,0ºC.

Humidade a 60% e pressão a 1017 hPa.
Vento a 13,3 km/h de NO (315º).


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Jun 2009 às 14:45)

Já superei a máxima de ontem.

Valores actuais de *25,9 ºC* e *48 %* de humidade relativa.


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Jun 2009 às 16:08)

Olá!
Céu nublado com abertas, e vento moderado de NO...
Temperatura nos 24.6ºC, após mínima de 17.4ºC e máxima, até ao momento, de 25ºC...
Pressão nos 1016hpa, HR nos 50%.


----------



## miguel (3 Jun 2009 às 17:48)

Boas
Mínima de 17,3ºC e máxima de 26,0ºC...rajada máxima de 27,4km/h NW

Agora sigo com 24,2ºC, 47%HR, 1017hpa e vento fraco...o céu está muito nublado por nuvens altas!


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Jun 2009 às 18:35)

Por aqui vou seguindo com céu nublado com abertas...
23.3ºC, 52%HR.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Jun 2009 às 19:01)

Boa Tarde.

Por aqui sigo com 26.0ºC, o vento sopra fraco de W e o céu está nublado com abertas.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 29.5ºC
T.Minima: 18.6ºC


----------



## AnDré (3 Jun 2009 às 19:52)

Por aqui o céu também está interessante:





20 minutos depois:






*Extremos de hoje:*
Tmin: 16,0ºC
Tmáx: 23,3ºC


----------



## João Ferreira (3 Jun 2009 às 20:06)

Olá 

Hoje registei um mínima de 16.5ºC e uma máxima a rondar os 26ºC.

Sigo com 20.3ºC no linear da tropicalidade e com céu muito nublado por nuvens altas.
Pressão nos 1016.8 hPa.


----------



## Gilmet (3 Jun 2009 às 20:24)

O céu está encoberto por Cirroestratus, e muito nublado por Cumulus. O Sol já não brilha há mais de 1h!

Temperatura nos 18ºC e humidade a 75%.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Jun 2009 às 20:36)

Máxima de *26,2 ºC*.

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco a moderado de NO.


----------



## João Ferreira (3 Jun 2009 às 20:45)

Sigo com 19.3ºC.

Pressão nos 1016.7 hPa.


----------



## stormy (3 Jun 2009 às 21:05)

20.0cº


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Jun 2009 às 21:29)

19.9ºC e 69%HR...
Céu muito nublado, vento fraco...

Extremos do dia:

17.4ºC
25ºC


----------



## stormy (3 Jun 2009 às 21:43)

19.6cº


----------



## Lousano (3 Jun 2009 às 22:11)

Boa noite.

Hoje pelo Baleal existiu duas fases do dia muito distintas:

Manhã - Céu muito nublado, até com alguns pingos de chuva e vento fraco de Oeste;

Tarde - Céu pouco nublado, vento moderado de NW.

A mínima foi de 16,7º e a máxima de 24,2º

Ao final do dia surgiu no oceano uma célula em dissipação e com muita pena minha a noite não mostrará desenvolvimentos em relação a isso.

Neste momento 18,4º, céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco de NW.


----------



## João Ferreira (3 Jun 2009 às 22:12)

Sigo actualmente com 18.1ºC.

A pressão encontra-se nos 1017.0 hPa.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Jun 2009 às 23:27)

Extremos de hoje:

*17,3 ºC* / *26,2 ºC*

---

Céu muito nublado e ainda *18,6 ºC*.


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Jun 2009 às 23:38)

Por cá dia marcado pelas nuvens e pela agradável frescura, em comparação com o dia de ontem.

Mínima de 15.9ºC e máxima de 21.5ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (3 Jun 2009 às 23:56)

Actualmente tenho 16ºC, e o céu está agora por Fractus. Humidade nos 84% e pressão a 1016 hPa.

Vento fraco de ONO (292º).


----------



## Teles (4 Jun 2009 às 07:31)

Boas , por aqui o dia começou com o céu muito nublado por cirros e altoestratos e uma temperatura actual de 17.3


----------



## Chasing Thunder (4 Jun 2009 às 08:57)

Bom Dia.

A Minima de hoje foi de 17.5ºC.
Por agora estão 21.1ºC e o céu está nublado em especial por nuvens altas.


----------



## Veterano (4 Jun 2009 às 09:03)

Bom dia. Aqui pelo Rato estão 18,6º, céu bastante nublado, apesar disso o Sol vai brilhando e já é quente


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Jun 2009 às 09:13)

Bom dia.

A mínima não desceu dos *17,8 ºC* devido ao céu muito nublado.

O céu continua ainda nublado e o vento sopra fraco de Oeste.


----------



## Lousano (4 Jun 2009 às 09:15)

Bom dia.

Pelo Baleal céu pouco nublado, vento fraco de NW e 19,7º.

A mínima hoje foi de 17,6º


----------



## vitamos (4 Jun 2009 às 09:32)

Bom dia!

Céu encoberto pela manhã, mas agora encontra-se pouco nublado e o sol vai brilhando e aquecendo. Vento fraco.


----------



## AnDré (4 Jun 2009 às 11:26)

Bom dia!

Por aqui também muitas nuvens, e vento fraco de Noroeste.
A temperatura está nos 20,8ºC.

A mínima foi de 16,5ºC.


----------



## meteo (4 Jun 2009 às 13:17)

Mínima alta ,de 18.1°C às 2:32..Por agora vai nos 22,6,com vento de Sudoeste


----------



## F_R (4 Jun 2009 às 14:12)

Boas

Céu nublado e 23.9ºC

A mínima foi de 15.4ºC


----------



## vitamos (4 Jun 2009 às 14:43)

Dia abafado com céu muito nublado por cumulus.


----------



## Gilmet (4 Jun 2009 às 14:48)

Boa tarde!

---

_*Extremos de Ontem:*_ (Apenas alguns)

Temperatura Máxima: *22,3ºC* (14:03)

Humidade Mínima: *58%* (14:02)

Pressão Mínima: *1016 hPa* (01:48)
Pressão Máxima: *1017 hPa* (00:00)

Vento Máximo: *36,6 km/h* de N [360º] (17:33)
Vento Médio Máximo: *28,1 km/h* de N [360º] (17:19)

Ponto de Orvalho Mínimo: *10,8ºC* (13:59) 


_Dia de céu, em geral, muito nublado por Cumulus e Cirroestratus._

---

Actualmente tenho 20,5ºC e humidade nos 51%. Muitos Cumulus no céu!


----------



## mr. phillip (4 Jun 2009 às 15:58)

Boa tarde!
Céu muito nublado com abertas, vento fraco a moderado de O...
Temperatura nos 22.9ºC, 57%HR, 1015hpa, UV 5;
Mínima de 18ºC, máxima até ao momento de 23.5ºC.


----------



## Vince (4 Jun 2009 às 17:16)

Pequenas células no mar a aproximarem-se do litoral centro. A mais próxima está a cerca de 130 km a WSW do Cabo Carvoeiro. 
Mais a norte no mar nota-se o início de instabilidade noutras zonas.


----------



## miguel (4 Jun 2009 às 18:05)

Boas
Tive mínima de 17,6ºC e máxima de 24,1ºC...rajada máxima de 34.6km/h

Agora céu limpo e 21,5ºC, 47%HR, 1015hpa e vento fraco


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Jun 2009 às 18:21)

Máxima de *24,9 ºC*.

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco de Oeste.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (4 Jun 2009 às 18:39)

Bom Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 25.6ºC, o vneto sopra fraco de W e o céu está nublado com abertas.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 29.4ºC
T.Minima: 17.5ºC


----------



## Lousano (4 Jun 2009 às 18:56)

Boa tarde.

Neste momento céu pouco nublado, 21,7º e vento moderado de Oeste.

Acabou de passar de ao largo do mar um pequena célula em direcção a Norte.


----------



## F_R (4 Jun 2009 às 19:18)

Boas

Neste momento 22.4ºC

A máxima foi de 25.1ºC


----------



## Gilmet (4 Jun 2009 às 19:18)

Actualmente tenho 19,6ºC, depois de uma máxima de *21,3ºC* às 12:40!

Humidade a 64%, pressão a 1015 hPa e vento a 10,1 km/h de ONO (292º).


----------



## mr. phillip (4 Jun 2009 às 21:01)

Por aqui, o dia vai terminando com céu praticamente limpo, e 19.6ºC, 70%HR.
A máxima foi mesmo de 23.5ºC às 11h53...


----------



## João Ferreira (4 Jun 2009 às 22:14)

Olá 

Hoje registei uma mínima de 17.0ºC e uma máxima a rondar os 23ºC

Sigo com 18.2ºC.
A pressão está nos 1015.3ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (4 Jun 2009 às 22:43)

*Extremos de Hoje:* (Apenas alguns)





_Dia de céu muito nublado por Cumulus._

---

Neste momento tenho 17ºC.


----------



## João Ferreira (4 Jun 2009 às 22:44)

Olá

Despéço-me por hoje com 18.1ºC e 1015.6 hPa.


----------



## mr. phillip (4 Jun 2009 às 23:20)

Por hoje me fico com 18.4ºC, 79%HR, céu pouco nublado, e vento nulo ou fraco...

Extremos do dia:
18ºC (02h38)
23.5ºC (11h53)


----------



## Brunomc (4 Jun 2009 às 23:24)

os aguaceiros tão a chegar 
daqui por 2h ou 3h ja deve pingar qualquer coisa no litoral centro...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Jun 2009 às 23:33)

Extremos de hoje:

*17,8 ºC* / *24,9 ºC*

---

Céu pouco nublado e *18,6 ºC*, vento fraco de OSO.


----------



## joseoliveira (5 Jun 2009 às 00:56)

*Boa noite!* 

_Temp. actual: *18 ºC*
_Humidade rel.: *77 %*
_Vento: *W a 15 km/h*
_Pressão: *1014.9 mb*
_________________

O céu apresenta-se pouco nublado.


----------



## Lousano (5 Jun 2009 às 01:01)

Pelo Baleal, céu pouco nublado, vento moderado de Oeste e 18,2º.


----------



## AnDré (5 Jun 2009 às 02:21)

Vejo muita nebulosidade a entrar na margem sul. 
O radar acusa precipitação. 






Temperatura: 16,5ºC.
Vento fraco de OSO.

-----------------

*Extremos de ontem:*
Tmin: 16,5ºC
Tmáx: 22,2ºC


----------



## Gilmet (5 Jun 2009 às 07:08)

Se por vários pontos do país já se acumula precipitação, por aqui posso dizer que ainda não caiu nem um pingo do céu! O solo continua seco, e o pluviómetro nada acusa! 0,0mm ainda!

Temperatura mínima de 16ºC, mantendo-se actualmente.

Humidade a 75%
Pressão a 1013 hPa
Vento a 0,0 km/h


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Jun 2009 às 07:16)

Mínima de *17,7 ºC*.

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco de Oeste.

Não se acumulou qualquer valor de precipitação durante a noite.


----------



## mocha (5 Jun 2009 às 09:09)

Bom dia a todos, por aqui ja cai, sigo com 18ºC.
Bom fim de semana


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Jun 2009 às 09:14)

Bom dia!
Por aqui já choveu e ao que parece, bem!
O penico marca, contudo, a generosa quantia de 0,0mm, não percebendo porquê, já que o mesmo está bem exposto e bem molhado, além de que em Corroios caíram 2mm... Tenho q ver o que se passa...
Em relação à temperatura, sigo com 18.8ºC e 86%HR.
Mínima de 17ºC.


----------



## Lightning (5 Jun 2009 às 09:18)

mr. phillip disse:


> Bom dia!
> Por aqui já choveu e ao que parece, bem!
> O penico marca, contudo, a generosa quantia de 0,0mm, não percebendo porquê, já que o mesmo está bem exposto e bem molhado, além de que em Corroios caíram 2mm... Tenho q ver o que se passa...
> Em relação à temperatura, sigo com 18.8ºC e 86%HR.
> Mínima de 17ºC.



Exacto! Caiu uma carga de água valente como já não via há muito. Rain Rate de 25,9 mm por hora  e acumulado de 2 mm.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Jun 2009 às 09:30)

Bom Dia

Por aqui neste momento estão 21.5ºC e o céu está nublado, a Minima de hoje foi de 15.9ºC.


----------



## vitamos (5 Jun 2009 às 09:37)

Bom dia!

Céu muito nublado com nuvens de considerável desenvolvimento vertical. Vento moderado. Durante a noite registo para alguma precipitação por volta das 5h.


----------



## fsl (5 Jun 2009 às 09:40)

Em OEIRAS já cairam 1.4mm de chuva. Agora só pingos.

Condições actuais   (actualizado às 05-06-09 9:32)
Temperatura: 17.1°C	Wind chill: 17.1°C	Humidade: 87%	Ponto Condensação: 14.9°C
Pressão: 1012.2 mb	Vento: 1.6 km/hr  SSE	Precipitação: 2.0 mm/hr	Precipitação hoje: 1.4 mm


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Jun 2009 às 09:46)

Por aqui neste momento cai um aguaceiro.


----------



## Vince (5 Jun 2009 às 09:49)

Aqui choveu durante cerca de 30 minutos, segundo a estação do fsl, recolhidos 1,4mm com rainrate máximo de 19.8mm/hr às 9:24

Vão entrar umas boas nuvens a norte de Lisboa


----------



## ct5iul (5 Jun 2009 às 10:08)

BOM DIA
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp actual 17.1ºC 10:00
Pressão: 1008.9Hpa 10:00
Intensidade do Vento:Moderado 14.1 km/h 10:00
Escala de Beaufort :3
Direcção do Vento: N 10:00
Temperatura do vento: 16.5ºC 10:00
Humidade Relativa: 72 % 10:00
Chuva Precipitação actual : 0.8 mm 10:00
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.0mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 2 FRACO 10:00
Altitude: 110Metros

NESTE MOMENTO CHOVE COM ALGUMA INTENSIDADE EM 5 MINUTOS REGISTEI 0,8mm


----------



## miguel (5 Jun 2009 às 10:32)

Boas
 Mínima de 16,8°C, choveu mas não acumulou nada!


----------



## miguel (5 Jun 2009 às 10:46)

Agora está a cair um Aguaceiro moderado...


----------



## AnDré (5 Jun 2009 às 11:03)

Bom dia!

Por aqui céu praticamente encoberto e vento moderado de SO.
Temperatura nos 18ºC.

A precipitação acumulada desde as 0h é de 1,3mm.


----------



## mocha (5 Jun 2009 às 11:22)

Neste momento cai mais um aguaceiro


----------



## Lousano (5 Jun 2009 às 11:26)

Bom dia.

Aqui pelo Baleal céu encoberto, vento fraco e 18,7º

Chove moderadamente já há cerca de 1 hora, tendo já escutado 1 trovão.


----------



## ferreirinha47 (5 Jun 2009 às 11:32)

Bom dia, 
Pela cidade do lis, depois de uma noite com alguma chuva segundo alguns registos rendeu 2mm, ja veio o sol, ja voltou a pingar, neste momento céu muito nublado com 17.8º de temp.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Jun 2009 às 11:42)

Por aqui á pouco caiu um aguaceiro fortissimo, neste momento estão 19.0ºC e o céu está nublado.


----------



## Vince (5 Jun 2009 às 11:43)

O Teles em Rio Maior reporta trovoada e chuva por vezes intensa. O Saul entre Obidos e Rio Maior reporta trovoadas ao longe mas não vê nada, visibilidade reduzida, muitas nuvens baixas e médias.


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Jun 2009 às 11:48)

Por aqui, há pouco caiu um aguaceiro...
Não rendeu nada no penico, para não variar, mas desta vez não fui o unico a não contabilizar, pelo que o aguaceiro também não foi assim nada de especial.
Agora não chove, sigo com 19.9ºC, 73%HR, 1011hpa.


----------



## miguel (5 Jun 2009 às 11:50)

O aguaceiro desta manha rendeu 1,0mm


----------



## ct5iul (5 Jun 2009 às 11:50)

LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp actual 17.5ºC 11:45
Pressão: 1008.6Hpa 11:45
Intensidade do Vento: 2.5 km/h 11:45
Escala de Beaufort :1
Direcção do Vento: SW 11:45
Temperatura do vento: 17.5ºC 11:45
Humidade Relativa: 83 % 11:45
Chuva Precipitação actual : 0.2 mm 11:45
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 1.9mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 1 FRACO 11:45
Altitude: 110Metros

NESTE MOMENTO VAI PINGANDO POR VEZES CHOVE MODERADAMENTE O CÉU ENCONTRA-SE MUITO NUBLADO


----------



## fsl (5 Jun 2009 às 12:06)

Em OEIRAS o tempo continua húmido e fresco. A Precipitação já vai em 2.6mm, e a TEMP ainda em menos de 18ºs.

Condições actuais   (actualizado às 05-06-09 12:02)
Temperatura: 17.8°C	Wind chill: 17.8°C	Humidade: 88%	Ponto Condensação: 15.8°C
Pressão: 1011.4 mb	Vento: 3.2 km/hr  SSW	Precipitação: 0.0 mm/hr	Precipitação hoje: 2.6 mm


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Jun 2009 às 12:17)

Mias um aguaceiro que cai neste momento


----------



## ferreirinha47 (5 Jun 2009 às 12:18)

por aqui está tudo a passar um pouco acima (Aveiro) ou um pouco abaixo (Rio Maior) mas como o IM pôs 90% do território em alerta amarelo, vamos aguardar pelo que posso vir à tarde, de momento sigo com ulguns pingos e com 16,4º temp,1012 mb e 82% de HR,


----------



## Lightning (5 Jun 2009 às 12:19)

mr. phillip disse:


> Por aqui, há pouco caiu um aguaceiro...
> Não rendeu nada no penico, para não variar, mas desta vez não fui o unico a não contabilizar, pelo que o aguaceiro também não foi assim nada de especial.QUOTE]
> 
> Mas olha que eu há pouco registei 1 mm de precipitação. Estaremos a falar do mesmo aguaceiro?
> ...


----------



## Lousano (5 Jun 2009 às 12:33)

Só agora está a acabar a precipitação.

Boa rega.

Apeasar de tudo por aqui não caiu de forma intensa, pelo radar do IM a célula foi mais intensa entre Peniche e Lourinhã.


----------



## AnDré (5 Jun 2009 às 12:42)

Aqui há uma hora caiu um aguaceiro moderado que rendeu 4,3mm.
Vou com 5,6mm acumulados desde as 0h.

Animação do aguaceiro:


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Jun 2009 às 12:42)

Lightning disse:


> mr. phillip disse:
> 
> 
> > Por aqui, há pouco caiu um aguaceiro...
> ...


----------



## vitamos (5 Jun 2009 às 12:45)

Aguaceiro moderado neste momento


----------



## miguel (5 Jun 2009 às 13:03)

Céu com algumas abertas mas pequenas...temperatura de 21,1ºC e 1,0mm acumulados


----------



## stormy (5 Jun 2009 às 14:06)

sigo com 19.4Cº e em ferias pré-exames


----------



## AnDré (5 Jun 2009 às 14:30)

Por aqui o céu mantém-se encoberto.
O vento fraco a moderado de SO, e os aguaceiros fracos vão sucedendo de forma constante.
7,0mm.
Temperatura nos 17ºC.


----------



## F_R (5 Jun 2009 às 14:32)

Boa tarde

Por cá vai chovendo fraco mas continuamente
Já acumulou 6.6 mm
Estão 14.8ºC

Extremos até ao momento:
Mínima:13.7ºC
Máxima:19.3ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Jun 2009 às 14:37)

Caíram alguns aguaceiros durante a manhã.

O rain rate chegou a atingir um valor momentâneo de *33 mm/h*.

Valores actuais de *18,2 ºC* e *2,4 mm* acumulados desde as 0h.


----------



## squidward (5 Jun 2009 às 14:43)

aqui choveu bem por volta das 12:45/ 13h. Mas estamos em Junho?

16.7ºC


----------



## AnDré (5 Jun 2009 às 15:02)

Caiu bem na zona de Rio Maior e de Santarém.


----------



## stormy (5 Jun 2009 às 15:05)

18.8Cº e aguaceiros fracos esporadicos.
hoje ainda nao cheguei a 20Cº


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Jun 2009 às 15:13)

stormy disse:


> 18.8Cº e aguaceiros fracos esporadicos.
> hoje ainda nao cheguei a 20Cº



Ainda com *17,9 ºC*.

Tenho algumas dúvidas que chegue aos 20 ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Jun 2009 às 15:22)

Por aqui não chove há já algum tempo, estando já tudo seco nas ruas...
22.7ºC...
Continua a cair a pressão atmosférica, estando já nos 1009hpa.


----------



## stormy (5 Jun 2009 às 15:33)

19.6cº


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Jun 2009 às 15:41)

por aqui neste momento estão 19.5ºC e chove de forma moderada á quase 1h.


----------



## Gilmet (5 Jun 2009 às 15:43)

O dia está a ser generoso, em termos de precipitação!

Até ao momento tenho acumulados, *7,3mm*!

Temperatura nos 18ºC, e humidade a 78%. Pressão a 1010 hPa e vento a 6,5 km/h de S (180º).


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Jun 2009 às 15:45)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> por aqui neste momento estão 19.5ºC e chove de forma moderada á quase 1h.



Aqui é como se fosse o "Tornado Alley" mas ao contrário, como um "Dry Alley"...

Não chove há bastante tempo, estão 23.2ºC...


----------



## stormy (5 Jun 2009 às 16:04)

20.5cº:d


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Jun 2009 às 16:43)

Muitas abertas por aqui, nada de chuva...
21.9ºC, 63%HR.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Jun 2009 às 17:34)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 20.0ºC e o céu está nublado mas não chove.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 21.5ºC
T.Minima: 15.9ºC


----------



## stormy (5 Jun 2009 às 17:39)

19.9cº


----------



## stormy (5 Jun 2009 às 19:01)

19.9cº


----------



## João Ferreira (5 Jun 2009 às 19:09)

Olá

Hoje o dia foi marcado pelos periodos de chuva intensos de manhã e menos intensos à tarde. O dia de hoje em termos de precipitação foi positivo!


----------



## Gilmet (5 Jun 2009 às 19:19)

O Sol desce agora, à medida que o céu vai _abrindo_. Muitos Cumulus no momento!

Temperatura nos 17ºC e humidade a 73%.


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Jun 2009 às 19:21)

Céu com muitas abertas, sol a brilhar, 21.3ºC...
Máxima de 23.5ºC.


----------



## miguel (5 Jun 2009 às 20:16)

Boas
A mínima foi de 16,8ºC e a máxima foi de 22ºC...a precipitação acumulada foi de 2,1mm... a tarde foi de chuva fraca a moderada desde as 14h até por volta das 17horas

Agora céu muito nublado mas com pequenas abertas, a temperatura é de 20,4ºC e a humidade de 69% a pressão é de 1010hpa


----------



## stormy (5 Jun 2009 às 20:36)

18.6cº


----------



## stormy (5 Jun 2009 às 21:00)

18.0cº, está fresco


----------



## miguel (5 Jun 2009 às 21:30)

Aqui estão 18,1ºc está fresquinho


----------



## Gilmet (5 Jun 2009 às 22:13)

Muitos Fractus e Cirroestratus no céu, sendo que ainda resta alguma luminosidade! Temperatura nos 15ºC e humidade a 83%.

Pressão a 1011 hPa e vento a 9,4 km/h de ONO (292º).


----------



## mocha (5 Jun 2009 às 22:46)

Boa noite aos resistentes  por aqui algumas nuvens ainda sigo com 17.9ºC
Ate amanha


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Jun 2009 às 22:49)

Por ontem foi dia marcados por nuvens tal como hoje, o dia de hoje, só se diferenciou por aguaceiros que tem caído ao longo do dia.

4/06

Mínima 16.5ºC e máxima 21.7ºC.

5/06

Mínima 15.8ºC e máxima 18.4ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (6 Jun 2009 às 00:07)

Olá boa noite!  
De fim-de-semana aqui em *Coimbra*, verificam-se:

_Temp. actual: *14 ºC*
_Humidade rel.: *97 %*
_Vento: *NW a 6 km/h*
_Pressão: *1009.2 mb*
_________________

O céu apresenta-se muito nublado com algumas abertas.
A precipitação tem surgido em regime de aguaceiros esporádicos, mas sem chuva desde há várias horas.
Sábado também é dia! _zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz_


----------



## Gilmet (6 Jun 2009 às 00:57)

Neste momento encontro-me com céu muito nublado por Fractus, temperatura nos 15ºC, e humidade a 86%.

O vento sopra fraco, e a pressão mantém-se estável.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Jun 2009 às 01:06)

Extremos do dia 5:

*16,9 ºC* / *20,0 ºC*

Prec. Acum.: *2,4 mm*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Jun 2009 às 07:49)

Bom dia.

Mínima de *16,3 ºC*.

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco de SO.


----------



## stormy (6 Jun 2009 às 08:25)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> Mínima de *16,3 ºC*.
> 
> Céu muito nublado e vento fraco de SO.



sigo, neste momento, com 17.4Cº


----------



## Chasing Thunder (6 Jun 2009 às 08:51)

Bom Dia

A Minima de Hoje foi de 14.3ºC.
Neste momento estão 18.1ºC, o vento sopra fraco de W e o céu está nublado com abertas.


----------



## stormy (6 Jun 2009 às 09:27)

18.3cº


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Jun 2009 às 09:34)

Bom dia!!
Hoje é dia 6 de Junho de 2009
Aqui no Montijo está céu com muitas nuvens e sol
Mas espera-se chuviscos!


----------



## Henrique (6 Jun 2009 às 10:21)

andres disse:


> Bom dia!!
> Hoje é dia 6 de Junho de 2009
> Aqui no Montijo está céu com muitas nuvens e sol
> Mas espera-se chuviscos!



Bom dia e bem vindo ao forum andres!

Hoje o céu está parcialmente nublado a muito nublado. Vão caindo aguaceiros fracos a moderados.

Estou com 17,6ºC embora já tenha tido 18,4ºC, antes deste ultimo aguaceiro que me fez descer a temperatura cerca de 1ºC.
77% Hr.


----------



## ferreirinha47 (6 Jun 2009 às 10:38)

Bons dias, por ca depois de uns bvelos de uns aguaceiros moderados agora chuvisca sigo com 15,7º


----------



## Gilmet (6 Jun 2009 às 11:30)

Sê bem-vindo *andres*!

---

Noite de céu muito nublado/encoberto e temperatura mínima de 15ºC. Há pouco caiu um aguaceiro moderado, mas foi rápido, e o pluviómetro nada registou!

Actualmente tenho 17ºC, humidade a 70%, e pressão a 1012 hPa.
Vento moderado, nos 28,1 km/h de ONO (292º).


----------



## miguel (6 Jun 2009 às 11:39)

Boas
Mínima de 16,1ºC...

Esta manha caiu um forte aguaceiro que parecia granizo mas não era  mas não deu para registar nada foi um minuto...

20,9ºC
59%HR


----------



## AnDré (6 Jun 2009 às 11:43)

Bom dia!

Aproxima-se um bom aguaceiro de Lisboa.


----------



## Gilmet (6 Jun 2009 às 11:58)

Chove forte agora!!

Não tarda já devo ter o 1ºmm do dia!

Temperatura nos 16ºC, e vento moderado, sendo que já chegou aos *38,9 km/h*.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (6 Jun 2009 às 12:10)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui a Manhã foi de alguns aguaceiros por vezes moderados, por agora estão 21.7ºC, o vento sopra por vezes moderado de W e o céu está nublado e apróxima-se mais um aguaceiro


----------



## MSantos (6 Jun 2009 às 12:12)

Está a chover em Linda-a-Velha


----------



## vitamos (6 Jun 2009 às 12:14)

Bom dia!

Alguns aguaceiros moderados durante a madrugada aqui por *Lisboa*. Neste momento mais um aguaceiro que se encontra já na fase terminal. Vento moderado com algumas rajadas.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (6 Jun 2009 às 12:17)

Neste momento está a cair um aguaceiro forte.


----------



## T-Storm (6 Jun 2009 às 12:17)

chove razoavelmente agr por Lisboa...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (6 Jun 2009 às 12:24)

Já ouvi um Trovão


----------



## mr. phillip (6 Jun 2009 às 12:26)

Boa tarde...
Vai caindo um aguaceiro por aqui, não sei se é o primeiro do dia, pois apenas me levantei agora, mas estava tudo seco, e a estação não marcava nada...
É, contudo, um aguaceiro fraco.
Destaco o vento que sopra forte de NO com rajadas...
Temperatura nos 18.8ºC, 63%HR, pressão nos 1011hpa.
Mínima de 16.1ºC.


----------



## miguel (6 Jun 2009 às 12:26)

Precipitação desde as 00horas de 1,0mm


----------



## HotSpot (6 Jun 2009 às 12:26)

Caiu agora um aguaceiro brutal 

Puxada a vento caiu em menos de 10 minutos 5 mm.

Rajada máxima de 56,3 km/h e rain/rate máximo de 155 mm/hr


----------



## HotSpot (6 Jun 2009 às 12:28)

Trovoada


----------



## mr. phillip (6 Jun 2009 às 12:33)

E está oficialmente estreado o penico, tendo este registado 1mm de precipitação decorrente do aguaceiro que já parou, esando o céu bem mais desanuviado agora...


----------



## stormy (6 Jun 2009 às 12:36)

caiu um aguaceiro moderado e a temp desceu até aos 16.5Cº


----------



## Lightning (6 Jun 2009 às 13:11)

Olá 

Hoje de manhã caiu um aguaceiro fraco, mas acompanhado de bastante vento. Tive uma rajada máxima de 46,1 km/h. Se virem nos gráficos do meu site, a velocidade do vento disparou muito depressa. 

http://tempoemcorroios.com/ultimas-3-horas

Por agora céu muito nublado com vento moderado.


----------



## AnDré (6 Jun 2009 às 13:29)

HotSpot disse:


> Trovoada



As nuvens que acabaram por descarregar na Moita:









Aqui apenas 1,3mm.


----------



## Gilmet (6 Jun 2009 às 13:30)

Neste momento tenho 19,1ºC, e o Sol brilha. No entanto, há muitos Cumulus no céu!

Humidade a 68% e pressão a 1012 hPa. Vento moderado, de O (270º), nos 24,1 km/h.


----------



## miguel (6 Jun 2009 às 13:36)

Bem esse aguaceiro forte acabou por passar ao lado de Setúbal ainda assim vi a formação e era bem bonita! o vento teve um pico nessa altura com uma rajada de 48,6km/h...

Agora sigo com céu já pouco nublado e 20,9ºc, 43%HR, 1013hpa e vento moderado...


----------



## mr. phillip (6 Jun 2009 às 13:51)

Por aqui vai brilhando o sol entre as nuvens, a temperatura segue nos 20.3ºC, 53%HR, 1011hpa, UV7.
O vento segue moderado com rajadas...


----------



## meteo (6 Jun 2009 às 14:58)

Que grande chuvada por volta das 9e30. Rain Rate de 120 mm/hora,fez disparar a precipitação do dia para os 3,4 mm..A partir dai mais nada de significativo.


----------



## Vince (6 Jun 2009 às 15:10)

Boas,

Esta manhã apanhei um bom aguaceiro próximo de Sintra com algum pequeno granizo à mistura.

Tarde marcada por alguma convecção a alegrar o céu.


----------



## Gilmet (6 Jun 2009 às 16:06)

A neblusidade é cada vez menos. Actualmente tenho 19,4ºC, e 57% de humidade. O vento continua moderado, de O (270º), nos 22,1 km/h actualmente.


Pela Louriceira, o *Stormy* relata 20,1ºC, e humidade a 53%, com vento moderado de ONO (292º).


----------



## mr. phillip (6 Jun 2009 às 17:17)

Já muitas abertas por aqui, e o vento amainou claramente...
20.8ºC, 58%HR e 1012hpa.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (6 Jun 2009 às 17:35)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 21.5ºC, o vento sopra por vezes moderado de W e o céu está nublado com abertas.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 23.2ºC
T.Minima: 14.3ºC


----------



## Gilmet (6 Jun 2009 às 19:18)

Muitos Cumulus e Altocumulus, a NO. Temperatura nos 18,6ºC e humidade a 66%.

Pressão a 1013 hPa e vento moderado de ONO (292º), nos 22,0 km/h actualmente!


----------



## Gilmet (6 Jun 2009 às 20:37)

O *Stormy* relatava, há pouco, um aguaceiro pela Louriceira. Temperatura nos 17,2ºC e humidade a 65%. Vento fraco a moderado de ONO (292º).

---

Por aqui, actualmente, céu pouco nublado e 19,1ºC. Humidade a 71% e vento fraco de NO (315º).

Pressão a 1014 hPa.


----------



## Brigantia (6 Jun 2009 às 21:57)

Boas,

A tarde pela Nazaré foi de aguaceiros, pontualmente moderados, sol e algum vento.


----------



## amarusp (6 Jun 2009 às 22:07)

Boa noite, 
Hoje na Lousã o dia resumiu-se a aguaceiros que por vezes foram fortes, vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Jun 2009 às 22:31)

Máxima de *21,4 ºC* por Moscavide.

Registados apenas *0,6 mm* de precipitação ao longo de todo o dia.


----------



## Z13 (6 Jun 2009 às 22:36)

Brigantia disse:


> Boas,
> 
> A tarde pela Nazaré foi de aguaceiros, pontualmente moderados, sol e algum vento.




Já temos estação por aí pela Nazaré?


----------



## mr. phillip (6 Jun 2009 às 22:48)

Despeço-me com céu praticamente limpo, vento fraco, 17.5ºC, 73%HR e 1013hpa.

Extremos do dia:
16.1ºC
22.ºC
1 mm de precipitação


----------



## Brigantia (6 Jun 2009 às 22:51)

Z13 disse:


> Já temos estação por aí pela Nazaré?



Ainda não mas na próxima semana já trago uma


----------



## miguel (6 Jun 2009 às 22:51)

Aqui a máxima foi de 23ºC a a precipitação de 1,0mm...

Agora vou com 17,1ºC, 70%HR e vento fraco


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Jun 2009 às 23:43)

Por cá dia marcado por um forte aguaceiro ao final da manhã, desde aí nada mais, e o céu foi ficando cada vez mais limpo, encontrando-se pouco nublado neste momento.

Mínima 14.7ºC e máxima 18.8ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (7 Jun 2009 às 00:23)

Céu muito nublado por Fractus. Temperatura nos 15ºC, e humidade a 76%.

Pressão a 1015 hPa a vento a soprar fraco, nos 10,1 km/h de O (270º).


----------



## joseoliveira (7 Jun 2009 às 01:09)

Olá boa noite! 
Ainda aqui por *Coimbra*, verificam-se:

_Temp. actual: *14 ºC*
_Humidade rel.: *97 %*
_Vento: *W/NW a 6 km/h*
_Pressão: *1011.7 mb*
_________________

O céu tem permanecido muito nublado mas com algumas abertas.
Os aguaceiros têm marcado presença e por vezes muito intensos, no entanto no momento não chove.


----------



## Gilmet (7 Jun 2009 às 02:08)

Céu pouco nublado. Cirrus, Altocumulus e alguns Fractus dão ânimo à noite. Temperatura de 15ºC e humidade nos 76%.

Vento fraco e O (270º).


----------



## mr. phillip (7 Jun 2009 às 10:36)

Bom dia!
Mínima de 16.1ºC esta noite...
De momento sigo com 21.6ºC, 62%HR, 1013hpa e céu nublado com abertas...
Vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Jun 2009 às 12:06)

Boa Tarde

A Minima de Hoje foi de 13.3ºC.
Por agora estão 21.5ºC e o céu está nublado com abertas.


----------



## Gilmet (7 Jun 2009 às 12:18)

Boa tarde!

Temperatura mínima de 14ºC, numa noite de céu muito nublado/encoberto, sendo que assim se mantém actualmente!

Humidade nos 69%
Pressão a 1014 hPa
Vento a 7,2 km7h de O (270º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 14,0ºC
Variação de Temperatura de -0,6ºC/h


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Jun 2009 às 12:27)

Mínima de *16,0 ºC*.

Céu muito nublado e vento moderado de OSO.

Valores actuais de *20,6 ºC* e *62 %* de humidade relativa.


----------



## Pedro F (7 Jun 2009 às 12:34)

Por Torres Novas começou agora a chuviscar...
Temperatura: 24,2ºC
Vento fraco


----------



## miguel (7 Jun 2009 às 12:36)

Boas
Tive de mínima 14,6ºC

Agora céu nublado com abertas e 20,6ºC


----------



## Gilmet (7 Jun 2009 às 14:13)

Chove fraco, agora. Restos de um aguaceiro que começou bem forte!

Temperatura nos 18ºC e humidade a 76%. Vento fraco, nos 7,9 km/h de O (270º), sendo que atingiu os *38,1 km/h*, há pouco.


----------



## Pedro F (7 Jun 2009 às 15:00)

20,6ºC neste momento e céu muito nublado


----------



## miguel (7 Jun 2009 às 15:12)

Está uma tarde muito ventosa! rajada máxima até ao momento de 49,1km/h SSW...temperatura fresca de 20,4ºC e humidade de 57%


----------



## Gilmet (7 Jun 2009 às 16:39)

Temperatura estável, nos 19,1ºC, e humidade a 67%.

Céu encoberto por Cumulus.

Assim se apresenta esta enfadonha tarde de Domingo...


----------



## mr. phillip (7 Jun 2009 às 18:07)

Céu nublado com abertas...
Um dia metereologicamente aborrecido...
Vento moderado, temperatura nos 21.3ºC, HR nos 54%, 1012hpa.
Máxima de 23ºC.


----------



## MSantos (7 Jun 2009 às 18:24)

Boas

Estou no Expresso para Bragança... Neste momento estou na A1, perto da saída *Coimbra Sul *e o céu está encoberto mas não chove, segundo o termometro do autocarro estão 20ºC no exterior


----------



## Gilmet (7 Jun 2009 às 18:36)

Uma densa camada de Cirroestratus cobre o céu, e o Sol já não brilha!







Temperatura nos 18,4ºC e humidade a 65%. Vento a 23,4 km/h de SSO (202º).


----------



## Lightning (7 Jun 2009 às 19:44)

Já chegou a nossa frente! 

Céu muito nublado por uma camada de nuvens bastante consistente. Vento moderado.

Mesmo assim só acredito em precipitação a partir da meia-noite... Pode ser que me engane mas não sei não...


----------



## Saul Monteiro (7 Jun 2009 às 20:14)

Boas

As férias já se foram  cá estou eu novamente em Lisboa.

Sigo com:

17.5ºC

63%Hr

1009hpa

Vento 13Km/h W


----------



## miguel (7 Jun 2009 às 20:17)

Tive uma máxima de 21,0ºC...rajada máxima de 49,1km/h SSW

Agora céu encoberto e 19,8ºC com vento fraco a moderado...


----------



## mr. phillip (7 Jun 2009 às 20:19)

A coisa parece querer compor-se...
O céu apresenta-se agora com uma ameaçadora cobertura de nuvens, a anunciar, espero eu, uma boa regadela...
Por enquanto, 19.2ºC, 66%HR, 1012hpa.
Vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## Gilmet (7 Jun 2009 às 21:05)

Muitos Nimboestratus e Cirroestratus, é como se apresenta o céu actualmente!

Temperatura nos 17ºC, e humidade a subir, nos 71%.

A chuva anda próxima.


----------



## Lightning (7 Jun 2009 às 21:06)

A partir de que horas é que o estado do tempo se começa a agravar "à séria" (vento moderado a forte com rajadas e alguma chuva mesmo que fraca)?  

É que o céu mantém-se muito nublado e ameaçador, mas ainda não passou disso.


----------



## stormy (7 Jun 2009 às 21:18)

sigo com 18.1Cº na encarnação


----------



## mr. phillip (7 Jun 2009 às 21:32)

Lightning disse:


> A partir de que horas é que o estado do tempo se começa a agravar "à séria" (vento moderado a forte com rajadas e alguma chuva mesmo que fraca)?
> 
> É que o céu mantém-se muito nublado e ameaçador, mas ainda não passou disso.



Segundo o weather watcher, só lá pelas 5 da manhã...
Mas espero que venha algo antes...


----------



## Lightning (7 Jun 2009 às 21:54)

mr. phillip disse:


> Segundo o weather watcher, só lá pelas 5 da manhã...
> *Mas espero que venha algo antes...*



Já somos dois... Sim, porque é o Norte que está a levar com a festa toda neste momento...


----------



## mr. phillip (7 Jun 2009 às 22:02)

Despeço-me com 18.5ºC, 70%HR, 1011hpa.
Céu muito nublado, mas com algumas abertas...
Espero que chova esta noite, mas até ver nadinha, tudo para o Norte...

Extremos do dia:

16.1ºC
23ºC


----------



## stormy (7 Jun 2009 às 22:53)

18.0cº


----------



## joseoliveira (7 Jun 2009 às 22:58)

Olá boa noite! 
De volta a *Loures*:

_Temp. actual: *18 ºC*
_Humidade rel.: *73 %*
_Vento: *SW a 19 km/h*
_Pressão: *1011.9 mb*
_________________

Continuação de céu muito nublado e alguns aguaceiros, contudo menos frequentes.
O cinzento foi a cor dominante do fim-de-semana.
Deixo estas 2 apesar da sua qualidade não ser a desejável mas foi o resultado de capturas da webcam do portátil numa pausa pelo fim da tarde na Estação de serviço da Nazaré (A8) durante a viagem a Coimbra na última 6ª feira.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Jun 2009 às 23:31)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 25.1ºC
T.Minima: 13.3ºC


----------



## Gilmet (8 Jun 2009 às 00:18)

Nimboestratus e Fractus a NO, e Altocumulus. Temperatura nos 16,9ºC e humidade a 74%.

Pressão a 1012 hPa e vento fraco a moderado, de OSO (248º), nos 16,9 km/h neste momento.


----------



## Gilmet (8 Jun 2009 às 02:08)

Nada se passa, ainda. Céu muito nublado e temperatura nos 16ºC.

Entretanto, o Euclid marcou uma descarga perto de Coimbra, informação apoiada pela Imagem de Satélite mais recente!


----------



## joseoliveira (8 Jun 2009 às 08:19)

Boa dia!

_Temp. actual: *17 ºC*
_Humidade rel.: *83 %*
_Vento: *W a 31 km/h*
_Pressão: *1010.2 mb*
_________________

Céu muito nublado. 
Períodos de chuva e vento fraco a moderado. 
Até + logo!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (8 Jun 2009 às 09:06)

Bom Dia

A Minima de Hoje por aqui foi de 16.9ºC.
Neste momento estão 17.6ºC e o céu está nublado, de referir que á pouco choveu de forma moderada.


----------



## mocha (8 Jun 2009 às 09:29)

Bom dia a todos, neste momento está a cair uma carga sigo com 19ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (8 Jun 2009 às 09:33)

Bom dia!
Por aqui vai caindo chuva fraca, não tendo ainda registado nada no penico...
Temperatura nos 17.8ºC, 81%HR, 1011hpa.
Mínima de 17.8ºC


----------



## vitamos (8 Jun 2009 às 09:36)

Bom dia!

Por Coimbra céu muito nublado com abertas. Durante a noite choveu ainda um pouco, mas por agora tudo muito calmo...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Jun 2009 às 09:42)

Bom dia.

Vai chovendo moderado desde cerca das 8h, sendo forte esporadicamente.

Valores actuais de *17,4 ºC* e *83 %* de humidade relativa, *2,0 mm* acumulados desde as 0h.


----------



## ferreirinha47 (8 Jun 2009 às 10:14)

vitamos disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> Por Coimbra céu muito nublado com abertas. Durante a noite choveu ainda um pouco, mas por agora tudo muito calmo...



Bons dias, por Leiria, o cenário é o mesmo


----------



## HotSpot (8 Jun 2009 às 10:46)

Levo acumulados 5,8 mm.


----------



## vitamos (8 Jun 2009 às 11:21)

Acaba de cair o primeiro aguaceiro moderado da manhã... Não mais que 5 minutos...


----------



## AnDré (8 Jun 2009 às 11:23)

Bom dia!

Por aqui, apenas e somente 0,2mm acumulados desde as 0h.

Vento fraco a moderado de oeste.
19ºC.


----------



## Lightning (8 Jun 2009 às 11:24)

mr. phillip disse:


> Por aqui vai caindo chuva fraca, não tendo ainda registado nada no penico...



Chuva essa que o meu penico registou 

Levo 3 mm acumulados desde as 0 horas. A chuva realmente é fraca, pois o _rain rate_ é de cerca de 1 mm/h


----------



## Chasing Thunder (8 Jun 2009 às 11:58)

Por aqui neste momento estão 19.1ºC e o céu está nublado.


----------



## Gilmet (8 Jun 2009 às 12:04)

Boa tarde!

Noite de alguma chuva, a avaliar pelas poças de água. No entanto, não registei qualquer precipitação, pelo que me mantenho a zeros.

Temperatura nos 18,8ºC, tendo a mínima sido de 15ºC.

Vento moderado de ONO (292º), nos 30,2 km/h actualmente, e com um valor máximo de *41,1 km/h* de O (270º).

Humidade a 60%
Pressão a 1012 hPa
Ponto de Orvalho nos 10,0ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (8 Jun 2009 às 12:14)

Já começam a aparecer as primeiras abertas, e as ruas estão já quase secas...
Não registei precipitação no pluviómetro, embora tenha chovido, tendo sido, contudo, chuva fraca...
Sigo com 21.5ºC e 55%HR.


----------



## miguel (8 Jun 2009 às 12:31)

Boas
Aqui a mínima foi feita esta manha com a passagem da frente 16,5ºC (10:21)

A precipitação total foi de 4,3mm...

Agora céu nublado mas com o sol já a espreitar não espero mais chuva  temperatura actual de 20,6ºC...Agora só tenho olhos para a subida brutal de temperatura durante a semana principalmente a partir de quinta


----------



## Gilmet (8 Jun 2009 às 13:56)

Muitos Cumulus no céu, e 19,3ºC de temperatura, igualando a temperatura máxima do dia até ao momento.

Humidade a 47%
Pressão a 1013 hPa
Vento a 14,8 km/h de ONO (292º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 7,7ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (8 Jun 2009 às 14:40)

Céu muito nublado, com abertas, vento fraco.
Pressão a subir para os 1013hpa, temperatura nos 22.1ºC, HR nos 52%.


----------



## Saul Monteiro (8 Jun 2009 às 16:23)

Boas 

A temperatura mínima foi de 16.2ºC (9:27), a precipitação acumulada foi de 2,5mm.

Sigo com céu parcialmente nublado 

20.1ºC

47%HR

1011hpa

Vento fraco a moderado W


----------



## Chasing Thunder (8 Jun 2009 às 17:36)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 22.5ºC, o vento sopra por vezes moderado de NW/W e o céu está nublado com abertas.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 23.9ºC
T.Minima: 16.9ºC


----------



## miguel (8 Jun 2009 às 17:49)

Boas
A mínima foi de 16,5ºC a meio da manha com a passagem da frente e a máxima foi de 21,7ºC...a rajada máxima foi de 33,8km/h SW e a precipitação total de *4,3mm*

Agora céu nublado com o sol a espreitar mas fraco e temperatura de 20,3ºC com 43%HR, 1015hpa e vento fraco a moderado


----------



## Gilmet (8 Jun 2009 às 19:25)

A temperatura máxima foi de *19,6ºC* pelas 15:03! Actualmente tenho 18,2ºC. O céu está muito nublado por Cumulus, e há também alguns Altocumulus.

Humidade a 49% e pressão a 1015 hPa. Vento a 4,3 km/h de O (270º).


----------



## joseoliveira (8 Jun 2009 às 19:58)

Boa tarde!  

_Temp. actual: *20 ºC*
_Humidade rel.: *49 %*
_Vento: *W a 19 km/h*
_Pressão: *1013.9 mb*
_________________

Ao longo da tarde o céu diminuiu gradualmente de nebulosidade dando lugar a um céu pouco nublado e vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## mr. phillip (8 Jun 2009 às 20:40)

Céu pouco nublado, a limpar rapidamente.
Pressão nos 1015hpa, e a subir, dando conta do final de festa por aqui, que mal deixou rasto...
Máxima de 22.6ºC, às 15h00.
De momento, 18.9ºC e 59%HR.


----------



## Gilmet (8 Jun 2009 às 20:48)

Eis que o Sol se põe, aparecendo agora por baixo dos Nimboestratus que preenchem a faixa N-O.

Temperatura nos 16,8ºC, a descer com alguma rapidez. Humidade a 64% e pressão a 1015 hPa.

Vento a 7,9 km/h de N (360º).


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Jun 2009 às 21:22)

Máxima de *21,9 ºC*.

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco de Oeste.


----------



## mr. phillip (8 Jun 2009 às 22:35)

17.6ºC, 68%HR, céu pouco nublado, vento fraco...
Pressão atmosférica em constante subida...

Extremos do dia:

17.3ºC
22.6ºC


----------



## Gilmet (8 Jun 2009 às 22:38)

_Dia de céu muito nublado por Nimboestratus e Cumulus. Os Altocumulus também marcaram presença. A humidade mínima atingiu os 45%._

---

Actualmente tenho 16ºC, e humidade nos 69%. Pressão a 1017 hPa e vento a 9,4 km/h de ONO (292º).


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Jun 2009 às 22:43)

Extremos de hoje:

*16,9 ºC* / *21,9 ºC*

*2,0 mm*


----------



## ct5iul (8 Jun 2009 às 23:11)

Boa Noite
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

TEMP MIN:15.7ºC 23:05 DE HOJE SE BAIXAR VOLTO A POSTAR
TEMP MAX:24.4ºC 13:35

Temp actual 15.8ºC 23:10
Pressão: 1014.2Hpa 23:10
Intensidade do Vento: 0.0 km/h 23:10
Escala de Beaufort :0
Direcção do Vento: W 23:10
Temperatura do vento: 15.8ºC 23:10
Humidade Relativa: 72 % 23:10
Chuva Precipitação actual : 0.0 mm 23:10
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 3.0mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 Nulo 23:10
Altitude: 110Metros


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Jun 2009 às 23:46)

Por cá dois dias marcados por céu muito nublado, e alguns aguaceiros.

Dia 7

Mínima 14.5ºC e máxima 20.4ºC.

Dia 8

Mínima 15.4ºC e máxima 20.9ºC.


----------



## AnDré (9 Jun 2009 às 00:14)

Por Odivelas, o dia de ontem foi de muitas nuvens e vento fraco a moderado de oeste.

*Extremos:*
Tmin: 15,2ºC
Tmáx: 21,2ºC
Precipitação: 0,4mm


----------



## ct5iul (9 Jun 2009 às 00:15)

A minima foi de 15.2ºc registada ás 23:59 neste momento estou com 15.0ºc


----------



## Gilmet (9 Jun 2009 às 06:49)

Bom dia!

Temperatura mínima baixa, a de hoje, na casa dos 13ºC. Assim se mantém actualmente.

Humidade a 76%, pressão a 1017 hPa.

O vento é nulo. O último registo é das 2:00.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Jun 2009 às 08:57)

Bom Dia

A Minima de Hoje foi de 11.5ºC.
Neste momento estão 18.3ºC e o céu está nublado com abertas por nuvens altas.


----------



## vitamos (9 Jun 2009 às 09:34)

Bom dia!

Céu nublado com alguns períodos de muito nublado. Vento fraco. Sem precipitação desde ontem.


----------



## mr. phillip (9 Jun 2009 às 09:36)

Bom dia!
Mínima de 15.1ºC.
Céu pouco nublado, e vento fraco, é assim que começa o dia.
22.2ºC, 52%HR, 1018hpa.


----------



## ct5iul (9 Jun 2009 às 11:30)

Bom Dia
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp actual 21.7ºC 11:25
Temp ao Sol 25.ºC  11:25
Pressão: 1017.2Hpa 11:25
Intensidade do Vento: 9.3 km/h 11:25
Escala de Beaufort :2
Direcção do Vento: SW 11:25
Temperatura do vento: 21.7ºC 11:25
Humidade Relativa: 62 % 11:25
Chuva Precipitação actual : 0.0 mm 23:10
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.0mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 3 Moderado 11:25
Altitude: 110Metros


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Jun 2009 às 11:34)

Bom dia.

Mínima de *15,1 ºC*.

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco de SO.


----------



## mr. phillip (9 Jun 2009 às 12:35)

Por aqui vai persistindo alguma nebulosidade, com o vento a soprar fraco a moderado de Oeste...
Temperatura nos 22.8ºC, 50%HR, 1019hpa, UV 5.


----------



## ct5iul (9 Jun 2009 às 12:46)

Sigo com 22.8ºC a pouco pingou 

Brevemente Weather web cam online na zona de Lisboa-AJUDA-MONSANTO
http://ct2iul.ww.com/


----------



## Henrique (9 Jun 2009 às 13:18)

O dia encontra-se muito nublado por stratus e com vento moderado.
A mínima esta noite foi de 15,4ºC.
Sigo agora com 20,0ºC e 64% Hr.
Espero uma máxima ~ 23ºC.


----------



## miguel (9 Jun 2009 às 13:47)

Boas
Mínima mais fria dos últimos tempos tive 13,6ºC de mínima esta noite...

Agora céu pouco nublado vento moderado de SW e 21,6ºC com 67%HR e 1021hpa...


----------



## Gilmet (9 Jun 2009 às 17:05)

Boa tarde!

Dia marcado por céu muito nublado/encoberto por Cumulus, e vento moderado. A temperatura máxima foi de *20,6ºC*, há 3 minutos.

Actualmente tenho 20,4ºC, humidade a 69% e vento a 24,8 km/h de S (180º).

Ponto de Orvalho nos 14,5ºC


----------



## miguel (9 Jun 2009 às 17:18)

A máxima foi de 22,6ºC...

Rajada máxima até ao momento de 36km/h


----------



## HotSpot (9 Jun 2009 às 17:29)

Extremos de hoje:

*24.3 ºC (16:46)*
*11.2 ºC (06:19) * Mínima do mês


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Jun 2009 às 17:41)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 24.4ºC, o vento sopra fraco de W e o céu está nublado com abertas.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 25.7ºC
T.Minima: 11.5ºC


----------



## Gilmet (9 Jun 2009 às 19:21)

Actualmente sigo com 19,3ºC, e o céu mantém-se muito nublado por Cumulus. Vento moderado de ONO (292º), nos 23,4 km/h actualmente. Humidade a 70% e pressão a 1019 hPa.

Ponto de Orvalho nos 13,7ºC e variação de temperatura de -1,0ºC/h.


----------



## ct5iul (9 Jun 2009 às 19:56)

Boa Tarde
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp actual 20.2ºC 19:50
Temp ao Sol 22.4ºC 19:50
Pressão: 1015.1Hpa 19:50
Intensidade do Vento: 4.6 km/h 19:50
Escala de Beaufort :1
Direcção do Vento: S 19:50
Temperatura do vento: 20.1ºC 19:50
Humidade Relativa: 72 % 19:50
Chuva Precipitação actual : 0.0 mm 19:50
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.0mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 3 Moderado 19:50
Altitude: 110Metros

Brevemente Weather web cam online na zona de Lisboa-AJUDA-MONSANTO
http://ct2iul.ww.com/


----------



## Gilmet (9 Jun 2009 às 20:41)

O Sol, no seu ocaso, _menos luminoso_, dá às núvens um tom amarelado. Já são menos, os Cumulus, mas ainda assim preenchem grande parte do céu. 

Temperatura nos 19,2ºC e humidade a 74%, a subir.

Pressão a 1020 hPa e vento a 10,8 km/h de O (270º).


----------



## mr. phillip (9 Jun 2009 às 23:54)

Extremos do dia:

15.1ºC
23.5ºC

Dia marcado por céu pouco nublado, vento fraco, enfim, nada da animação do norte...
18.4ºC, 82%HR, 1019hpa.


----------



## Gilmet (10 Jun 2009 às 00:05)

Vento fraco a moderado, predminante de SO, nos 5,0 km/h actualmente, e céu muito nublado por Fractus.

Temperatura nos 17ºC e humidade nos 80%.


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Jun 2009 às 00:08)

Por cá dia de céu muito nublado.

Mín 13.0ºC e máx 20.6ºC.


----------



## AnDré (10 Jun 2009 às 03:51)

Por aqui o céu encobriu, e vai caindo um chuvisco quase imperceptível.
A temperatura está completamente estagnada nos 17,3ºC.


*Extremos de ontem:*
Tmin: 14,0ºC
Tmáx: 21,9ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Jun 2009 às 09:09)

Bom Dia.

Por aqui a Minima de hoje foi de 15.3ºC.
Neste momento estão 20.7ºC e o céu está nublado.


----------



## mr. phillip (10 Jun 2009 às 09:52)

Bom dia!
Mínima de 17.3ºC, e não sei se durante a noite não terão mesmo caído uns pingos, pois vejo algumas pequenas poças espalhadas pelas ruas. De qualquer forma, o penico nada marca.
De momento sigo com céu muito nublado, mas com abertas, temperatura nos 23.9ºC, HR nos 63%, 1012hpa, vento fraco.


----------



## raposo_744 (10 Jun 2009 às 10:30)

agora com 16.2ºc
Esta a chuviscar e não se vê o topo da serra com a chuva miudinha,sol nem pensar....
Local:Alváres-Góis


----------



## Gilmet (10 Jun 2009 às 11:42)

Bom Dia de Portugal!

Noite de céu muito nublado, com temperatura mínima de 16ºC. Actualmente, céu encoberto e 20ºC. A humidade encontra-se alta, nos 73%.

Pressão a subir, nos 1022 hPa e vento fraco de SO (225º), nos 9,4 km/h.


----------



## AnDré (10 Jun 2009 às 12:06)

Por aqui a mínima não desceu além dos 17,2ºC.

Agora céu encoberto, vento fraco e nada de precipitação.
21,3ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (10 Jun 2009 às 13:45)

Há pouco o céu _abriu_ um pouco, deixando tímidos raios de Sol atingirem o Solo. Actualmente, está de novo encoberto.

Temperatura nos 22,2ºC e humidade a 65%. Vento a 16,9 km/h de S (180º).


----------



## mr. phillip (10 Jun 2009 às 13:47)

Tempo muito abafado...
Céu encoberto, com algumas abertas, temperatura nos 24.2ºC, mas aparentando bem mais.
Pressão nos 1022hpa, HR de 55%.
Vento fraco...


----------



## miguel (10 Jun 2009 às 13:52)

Boas
Por aqui a mínima foi de 16,1ºC

Agora céu pouco nublado e vento moderado! temperatura de 22,6ºC devido a humidade estar ainda alta 68%Hr


----------



## João Ferreira (10 Jun 2009 às 14:10)

Olá

Hoje pela Aroeira registei uma mínima de 16.3ºC
Sigo com 23.2ºC e céu nublado.


----------



## Gilmet (10 Jun 2009 às 15:57)

Temperatura máxima até ao momento de *22,4ºC* pelas 15:36. Actualmente tenho 22,1ºC. O céu voltou a _abrir_ um pouco.

Humidade a 60% e pressão a 1022 hPa. Vento a 5,8 km/h de ONO (292º).


----------



## miguel (10 Jun 2009 às 15:58)

Temperatura actual de 24,0ºC e 54%HR com vento fraco a moderado...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Jun 2009 às 17:04)

Valor actual de *25,0 ºC* na terra quente moscavidense.

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## miguel (10 Jun 2009 às 17:25)

A máxima aqui por Setúbal foi de 26,2ºC...

Agora sigo com 24,0ºc, 53%HR e vento fraco de NW


----------



## Gilmet (10 Jun 2009 às 18:57)

A temperatura máxima foi de *22,6ºC* pelas 16:41. Actualmente tenho 21,4ºC e o céu está pouco nublado! O Sol brilha livremente!

Humidade a 64%
Pressão a 1022 hPa
Vento fraco de NO (315º), nos 5,0 km/h actualmente
Ponto de Orvalho nos 14,3ºC
Variação de Temperatura de -0,5ºC/h


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Jun 2009 às 20:40)

Máxima de *25,4 ºC*.

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco de NO.

Ainda *21,1 ºC* e *67 %* de humidade relativa.


----------



## Gilmet (10 Jun 2009 às 20:42)

O Sol põe-se, por detrás de uma faixa quase perfeita de Fractus, que preenche todo o horizonte, de N a O.

Temperatura nos 19ºC e humidade a 69%. Pressão a 1022 hPa e vento fraco de O (270º), nos 5,0 km/h.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Jun 2009 às 21:21)

Extremos de hoje:

*18,2 ºC* / *25,4 ºC*

*0,0 mm*


----------



## joseoliveira (10 Jun 2009 às 23:57)

*Olá boa noite!* 

_Temp. actual: *20 ºC*
_Humidade rel.: *78%*
_Vento: *N/NW a 13 km/h*
_Pressão: *1023.0 mb*
_________________

Aqui o céu apresenta-se limpo no entanto cerca de 1h atrás, a poucos kms a W persistia alguma neblina.


----------



## Gilmet (11 Jun 2009 às 00:03)

_*Ontem:* Dia marcado por céu muito nublado/encoberto. O Sol mal se viu. A neblusidade foi decrescendo ao longo do dia e a humidade não desceu abaixo dos 58%._

---

Actualmente tenho 18ºC, e humidade a 76%.

Céu pouco nublado.


----------



## João Ferreira (11 Jun 2009 às 00:13)

Sigo com 17.7ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Jun 2009 às 00:17)

Ainda com *19,4 ºC* e *79 %* de humidade relativa.


----------



## João Ferreira (11 Jun 2009 às 00:46)

Sigo com 17.0ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (11 Jun 2009 às 00:59)

Boas!
Sigo com o céu praticamente limpo, vento fraco.
Temperatura nos 19.4ºC, 79%HR, 1023hpa.

Extremos do dia 10:

17.3ºC
25.6ºC (máxima do mês, que provavelmente será cilindrada nos próximos dias)...


----------



## Gilmet (11 Jun 2009 às 03:01)

Despeço-me com céu totalmente encoberto, nevoeiro na Serra, e temperatura nos 17ºC.

Vento moderado, nos 15,5 km/h, de NNE (22º).

Até logo!


----------



## Mjhb (11 Jun 2009 às 09:03)

Oi.
Ontem estive por essas zonas: em Fátima!

Ontem por lá esteve um tempo exquesito.
_pela manhã esteev muito nublado
_perto do meio-dia, apanhei com uma chuvada e, começava a desencobrir
_à tarde, esteve um sol abrasador e poucas nuvens
_quando me vim embora, pelas 7h e 30m, começava a encobrir, e segundo me pareceia, também começava a choviscar
_pelo caminho de volta para Viseu, via-se cada vez as nuvens mais carregadas a Sul!


----------



## Mjhb (11 Jun 2009 às 09:06)

Ja agora...

Alguém me sabe dizer como está o tempo por lá agora? , ou poucas nuvens

Desculpem lá o incómodo!!!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (11 Jun 2009 às 09:06)

Bom Dia

A Minima de Hoje por aqui foi de 16.9ºC.
Neste momento estão 22.5ºC e o céu está com algumas nuvens.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Jun 2009 às 10:13)

Bom dia.

Mínima de *17,7 ºC*.

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco de Leste.


----------



## mr. phillip (11 Jun 2009 às 10:14)

Bom dia!
Céu limpo e vento fraco, é como se apresenta o dia!
Mínima, esta noite, de 18.2ºC.
Sigo com 22.3ºC, 65%HR, 1023hpa.


----------



## Gilmet (11 Jun 2009 às 10:22)

Bom dia!

Mais calor, hoje. Temperatura mínima de 16ºC, numa noite de céu muito nublado/encoberto, sendo que, desde o início da manhã, tem vindo a _abrir_, e bem! Actualmente, apenas restam uns Fractus na faixa N-O.

Temperatura nos 21,6ºC e humidade a 64%

Pressão a 1023 hPa e vento moderdado de NO (315º), nos 16,9 km/h actualmente.


----------



## Gilmet (11 Jun 2009 às 11:16)

Céu completamente limpo, e temperatura nos 22,6ºC (igualando a máxima de ontem), sendo que já chegou aos *22,8ºC*.

Humidade nos 62%
Pressão a 1023 hPa
Vento a 11,5 km/h de N (360º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 14,9ºC
Variação de Temperatura de +0,7ºC/h


----------



## miguel (11 Jun 2009 às 11:39)

Boas

Tive uma bela mínima de 18,2ºC...

Agora céu limpo e 24,9ºC, 51%HR, 1024hpa e vento fraco


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Jun 2009 às 11:46)

Ainda com *23,1 ºC* e vento de Leste.

Significa uma máxima de cerca de 29 ºC para hoje.

Finalmente uns dias mais quentes...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (11 Jun 2009 às 12:08)

Por aqui neste momento estão 29.2ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## miguel (11 Jun 2009 às 12:40)

Tenho agora 27,2ºC, 43%HR, 1023hpa e vento a 0,0km/h


----------



## AnDré (11 Jun 2009 às 12:56)

Por aqui a mínima foi de 16,2ºC.

Agora sigo com uns agradáveis 25,0ºC.
Vento fraco de norte.


*Extremos de ontem:*
Tmin: 17,2ºC
Tmáx: 24,4ºC


----------



## João Ferreira (11 Jun 2009 às 12:57)

Olá

Hoje pela Aroeira registei uma mínima de 15.9ºC.
Sigo com 23.3ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## Gilmet (11 Jun 2009 às 13:39)

Se o Algarve torra, por aqui apela-se à frescura.

Actualmente, 23,6ºC, e o céu continua limpo. Humidade a 57%, e vento fraco de NO.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Jun 2009 às 13:58)

Céu praticamente limpo e *26,2 ºC*.


----------



## miguel (11 Jun 2009 às 14:19)

Bem vou a partir de agora postar nos seguimento do Sul porque vou para Grândola  espero relatar de lá temperaturas acima dos 35ºC pelo menos sexta...

Aqui por Setúbal registo agora 27,1ºC, 46%HR, 1022hpa e vento fraco


----------



## stormy (11 Jun 2009 às 14:24)

na louriceira 23.3Cº e 49%HR


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Jun 2009 às 15:24)

Acabo de chegar aos *30,1 ºC*.


----------



## AnDré (11 Jun 2009 às 16:15)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Acabo de chegar aos *30,1 ºC*.



Hoje sim, uma grande discrepância na AML.
Quanto mais perto da faixa costeira ocidental, mais fresco.





Em Odivelas tive máxima de 27,1ºC
Agora 26,2ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (11 Jun 2009 às 18:03)

Por aqui vou seguindo com 28.5ºC, após máxima de 29.1ºC, pelas 16h44.
Céu limpo, vento fraco a moderado de NO...
Destaco também a descida algo abrupta da pressão atmosférica, dos 1024hpa matinais para os actuais 1019hpa...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Jun 2009 às 19:39)

Máxima de *30,2 ºC*.

Céu limpo e vento fraco de NO.


----------



## Gilmet (11 Jun 2009 às 19:57)

Boa tarde!

Temperatura máxima de *24,7ºC*. Actualmente sigo com 21,8ºC, e o céu mantém-se limpo!

Humidade nos 66%, pressão a 1020 hPa e vento fraco de NNE (22º), nos 10,1 km/h actualmente, sendo que atingiu os *33,9 km/h*, pelas 17:19.


----------



## stormy (11 Jun 2009 às 20:57)

18.5cº


----------



## Saul Monteiro (11 Jun 2009 às 21:58)

Boas

A temperatura máxima chegou aos 29.1ºC (16:05), mínima 17.2ºC (6:39)

Sigo com céu limpo

20.9ºC

43%HR

1016hpa

Vento fraco NW


----------



## mr. phillip (11 Jun 2009 às 21:58)

Dia quente, com céu limpo, e vento fraco a moderado.

Sigo com 23.2ºC, 42%HR, 1018hpa.

Extremos do dia:

18.2ºC
29.1ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Jun 2009 às 22:14)

Extremos de hoje:

*17,7 ºC* / *30,2 ºC*

---

Um dia agradável, ainda a deixar um pouco a desejar a nível de calor, mas muito melhor que ontem.


----------



## Gilmet (11 Jun 2009 às 22:28)

Muitos Fractus na faixa N-O, e temperatura nos 16ºC. Humidade a 85% e vento moderado de NE (45º).


----------



## mocha (11 Jun 2009 às 22:30)

Boa noite a todos, hoje foi para torrar o meco sigo com 24.5ºC
Amanha espera me outro belo dia de praia, bom fim de semana


----------



## Chasing Thunder (11 Jun 2009 às 23:09)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 32.2ºC
T.Minima: 16.9ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (11 Jun 2009 às 23:35)

*Olá boa noite!*

_Temp. actual: *19 ºC*
_Humidade rel.: *73%*
_Vento: *N/NW a 19 km/h*
_Pressão: *1020.0 mb*
_________________

Noite agradável e até ao momento com céu limpo.


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Jun 2009 às 23:37)

Ontem, dia marcado pela decrescente neblusidade, findando o dia em céu limpo.

Mínima 16.9ºC e máxima 22.8ºC.

Por cá dia marcado por algum calor, deixando de "existir" a partir das 17h com a intenseficação da nortada.

Mínima 16.4ºC máxima 24.4.


----------



## Gilmet (12 Jun 2009 às 00:14)

_O dia de ontem foi marcado por céu limpo, durante a tarde, e céu alternando entre pouco nublado/muito nublado/encoberto, durante a madrugada._

---

Actualmente tenho 16ºC, e humidade a 87%. Vento a 14,8 km/h de NNO (338º).


----------



## Gilmet (12 Jun 2009 às 02:30)

Despeço-me com 15ºC. Apenas alguns Fractus na Serra. Excluindo isso, o céu está limpo.

Sopra um _vento fresco_ de N (360º), nos 19,8 km/h actualmente.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Jun 2009 às 02:51)

Céu pouco nublado e vento praticamente nulo, com um valor actual de *17,6 ºC*.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (12 Jun 2009 às 08:52)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje por cá foi de 16.5ºC.
Por agora estão 22.7ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## vitamos (12 Jun 2009 às 09:45)

Bom dia!

Manhã de nevoeiro que entretanto foi dissipando. Agora céu limpo com alguma neblina nos vales do Mondego. Vento nulo
_
Santo António que és padroeiro
Da causa casamenteira,
Vê lá se és porreiro
E dás umas trovoadas à maneira..._


----------



## Gilmet (12 Jun 2009 às 11:39)

Bom dia! E que lindo dia!

Temperatura mínima de 15ºC. Actualmente tenho já *25,0ºC* e o céu está limpo. Sopra uma brisa constante de NO (315º), nos 7,2 km/h actualmente.

Humidade a 56%, pressão a 1018 hPa e ponto de orvalho nos 15,6ºC.


----------



## stormy (12 Jun 2009 às 12:10)

24.7Cº e 57% HR na louriceira


----------



## Chasing Thunder (12 Jun 2009 às 12:16)

Boa tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão já 32.7ºC.


----------



## AnDré (12 Jun 2009 às 12:19)

Sol e mais sol...
Vento fraco de este.
28,0ºC

Por Lisboa fazem-se os últimos preparativos para a festa de logo à noite.


----------



## stormy (12 Jun 2009 às 12:51)

25.5Cº e 56%HR, num dia desol e vento fraco de NNW


----------



## Gilmet (12 Jun 2009 às 13:08)

Depois de ter atingido os *26,6ºC*, eis que a temperatura desceu um pouco. Actualmente tenho 25,5ºC. O vento sopra moderado de O (270º), a 21,2 km/h.

Humidade a 60%.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Jun 2009 às 13:37)

Mínima de *17,2 ºC*.

Céu limpo ou pouco nublado e vento fraco de Leste.


----------



## HotSpot (12 Jun 2009 às 13:44)

Mínima de 12,4ºC

Agora sigo com 34,9ºC


----------



## ac_cernax (12 Jun 2009 às 13:56)

AnDré disse:


> Por Lisboa fazem-se os últimos preparativos para a festa de logo à noite.



Eu vou marcar presença... 

Mais logo espero reportar neste tópico também.

Sto António acho que nos vai brindar com uma boa noite para os arraiais.


----------



## mr. phillip (12 Jun 2009 às 13:56)

Boa tarde!
Mínima de 17.2ºC.
Sigo com céu limpo, vento fraco, e uns quentinhos 30.2ºC, que é, até ao momento, a máxima do dia, mas estando a temperatura na sua curva ascendente...
44%HR, 1016hpa, UV7....


----------



## Lightning (12 Jun 2009 às 14:15)

mr. phillip disse:


> Boa tarde!
> Mínima de 17.2ºC.
> Sigo com céu limpo, vento fraco, e uns quentinhos 30.2ºC, que é, até ao momento, a máxima do dia, mas estando a temperatura na sua curva ascendente...
> 44%HR, 1016hpa, UV7....



Não posso concordar mais contigo 

Aqui por alfragide não tenho termómetro mas estimo uns 33ºC neste momento. 

Vamos lá ver até onde é que a corda estica aí em Corroios...  Eu dou uns 35 de máxima, ou mesmo mais...


----------



## Gilmet (12 Jun 2009 às 14:48)

Após uma subida aos *27,1ºC*, pelas 13:36, eis que a temperatura voltou a descer. 25,4ºC é a temperatura actual.

Humidade a 61%, pressão a 1018 hPa e vento moderado de NNO (338º), constante.


----------



## HotSpot (12 Jun 2009 às 15:12)

Aqui nova máxima do ano que é o valor com que sigo actualmente *37,0ºC*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (12 Jun 2009 às 15:13)

Por aqui neste momento estão 35.7ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Jun 2009 às 15:18)

HotSpot disse:


> Aqui nova máxima do ano que é o valor com que sigo actualmente *37,0ºC*



O Poceirão já deve ir entre os *39,0 ºC* e os *39,5 ºC*.

Agora a guerra é entre os grandes.

Amareleja vs. Poceirão, quem sairá vencedor ?

Não vão passar de estimativas, não há por lá nenhuma estação nem poderei lá ir hoje...

---

Por Moscavide, valores actuais de *32,5 ºC* e *39 %* de humidade relativa.


----------



## Lightning (12 Jun 2009 às 15:22)

Estou quase nos 34ºC  

O vento em Corroios é praticamente nulo, o que ajuda bastante. 

Edit 15:39 - Já cheguei aos 34,5, siga para os 35 e quem sabe para os 35,5.


----------



## Henrique (12 Jun 2009 às 15:35)

O céu encontra-se totalmente limpo, vento fraco a moderado.
A mínima hoje foi de 17,4ºC.

Dados actuais:
Temp: 30,5ºC (máxima até agora)
Hr: 49%


----------



## fsl (12 Jun 2009 às 16:16)

Em OEIRAS , a  TEMP quase chegou aos 32ºs:


 Condições actuais (actualizado a 12-06-09  16:02)
Temperatura:	30.7°C 
Humidade:	50%  
Ponto de Orvalho:	19.1°C 
Vento:	19.3 km/hr NNW
Pressão:	1015.8 mb
Precipitação Hoje:	0.0 mm
Precipitação Mês:	7.6 mm
Precipitação Ano:	 242.2mm
Wind chill:	 30.4°C 
Indíce THW:	 32.2°C 
Indíce Calor:	 32.5°C 


Extremos de hoje

MIN

MAX

Temperatura:	 16.4°C às   5:35	 31.6°C às 14:51
Humidade:	 48%  às  14:35	 85%  às   5:35
Ponto de Orvalho:	 13.9°C às   1:46	 20.6°C às  15:40
Pressão:	 1015.8mb  às  16:02	 1019.2mb  às   0:03
Precipitação mais intensa:		 0.0mm/hr  às  ----
Maior Rajada Vento:		 41.8 km/hr  às   0:14
Menor Sensação Térmica:	 15.6°C às   0:19	
Maior Indíce Calor		 33.9°C às  14:30


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Jun 2009 às 16:23)

Valores actuais de *34,0 ºC* e *36 %* de humidade relativa.

Uma bela tarde para desfrutar do sol.

Até mais logo.


----------



## mr. phillip (12 Jun 2009 às 17:04)

Vou seguindo com 32.7ºC, após máxima de 32.9ºC, 38%HR e 1015hpa.
O vento parece estar a aumentar, impedindo que a máxima se estique mais.
Em relação aos dias quentes de Maio, a HR é agora claramente mais elevada que nesses dias, em função da direcção do vento, pelo que a brisa marítima impede maiores calores.
De qualquer forma, viva o AC que é para onde vou...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (12 Jun 2009 às 17:39)

Por aqui neste momento estão 35.3ºC, o vento é nulo e o céu está limpo.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 36.5ºC( máxima do ano)

T.Minima: 16.5ºC


----------



## Gilmet (12 Jun 2009 às 18:02)

A temperatura máxima não passou mesmo dos *27,1ºC*.

Neste momento tenho 24,5ºC. O céu mantém-se limpo, e a humidade encontra-se nos 60%.

Vento fraco a moderado, tendo tido um valor máximo de *30,9 km/h*.


----------



## Nuno (12 Jun 2009 às 18:43)

Por Setúbal,

Mini: 19,3ºC
Max: 36,4ºC

Dia muito quente com vento fraco ou nulo todo o dia


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Jun 2009 às 19:06)

Máxima de *34,6 ºC*.

Tarde solarenga e muito agradável de meter inveja a algumas de Verão.


----------



## ac_cernax (12 Jun 2009 às 19:24)

Por Monte Abraao, Queluz. Céu limpo, vento moderado e 22°C (termometro duma Farmacia).


----------



## stormy (12 Jun 2009 às 19:24)

22.5Cº e 55% hr com vento fraco de norte


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Jun 2009 às 19:28)

ac_cernax disse:


> Por Monte Abraao, Queluz. Céu limpo, vento moderado e 22°C (termometro duma Farmacia).



A estação meteorológica do nosso camarada *Mário Barros*, em Queluz, confirma-o.

Actualmente na casa dos *23 ºC*.

Bem fresco por aí.


----------



## Nuno (12 Jun 2009 às 20:04)

Por agora 30ºC


----------



## ac_cernax (12 Jun 2009 às 20:09)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> A estação meteorológica do nosso camarada *Mário Barros*, em Queluz, confirma-o.
> 
> Actualmente na casa dos *23 ºC*.
> 
> Bem fresco por aí.



Agora já em "casa" e com o meu termometro, tenho 23.1ºC.

Estava a contar registar mais por estas bandas, apesar de saber que por estes lados o vento não ajuda a temperaturas altas.

*Actualmente em Monte Abraao - Queluz*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Jun 2009 às 20:13)

ac_cernax disse:


> Agora já em "casa" e com o meu termometro, tenho 23.1ºC.
> 
> Estava a contar registar mais por estas bandas, apesar de saber que por estes lados o vento não ajuda a temperaturas altas.
> 
> *Actualmente em Monte Abraao - Queluz*



Quem se desloca de Monte Abraão até Moscavide - apenas 19 km mais a Leste - pensa que chegou ao Alentejo.

É muito comum nestes dias ter temperaturas cerca de *7 ºC* superiores a essa zona.

Muitas vezes é surpreendente a diferença, absolutamente notável.

Quando aí chego apercebo-me que o calor não é absolutamente nenhum e, ao contrário do que acontece por aqui, o vento está sempre presente e sopra muitas vezes moderado.


----------



## Gilmet (12 Jun 2009 às 20:34)

Neste momento tenho 21,7ºC. O céu mantém-se limpo, e o Sol irá pôr-se dentro de momentos.

Humidade a 64% e pressão a 1017 hPa. Vento a 13,0 km/h de NO (315º).


----------



## Nuno (12 Jun 2009 às 21:00)

Por aqui 28,5ºC


----------



## ac_cernax (12 Jun 2009 às 22:06)

Vou agora *21.3ºC*.

Mais logo irei ver como estará a temperatura nos bairros de Lisboa, isto depois duma bela jantarada com os amigos, com tudo o que pede estas festividades.

*Actualmente em Monte Abraão - Queluz.*


----------



## mocha (12 Jun 2009 às 22:14)

Boas, mais um dia de praia (hoje a praia eleita=galapinhos)espetacular, mal me secava ja tava  pronta para dar outro mergulho tal era o bafo.
Por agora noite agradavel de stº antonio sigo com 26.2ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (12 Jun 2009 às 22:19)

Dia quente, mas não abrasador, como em outras partes do país...
Contingências de viver no litoral...
Bom, sigo com 24.5ºC, 44%HR, 1017hpa, céu limpo, vento fraco...

Extremos do dia:

17.2ºC (06h04)
32.9ºC (16h38)


----------



## Gilmet (12 Jun 2009 às 23:31)

_Dia de céu limpo, e calor. O vento soprou fraco a moderado, constante, do quadrante Norte._

---

Actualmente tenho 19,4ºC, humidade a 57%, tenho mais 24,1 km/h de N (360º).


----------



## João Ferreira (12 Jun 2009 às 23:35)

Olá

Sigo ainda com 22.6ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Jun 2009 às 00:54)

Extremos de hoje:

*17,2 ºC* / *34,6 ºC*

---

Ainda com *22,8 ºC* e vento fraco de NO.


----------



## Nuno (13 Jun 2009 às 01:36)

Grande noite em Setúbal, neste momento estão 24ºC


----------



## Gilmet (13 Jun 2009 às 01:40)

Despeço-me com 18,6ºC. O céu mantém-se limpo.

Humidade a 71% e pressão a 1018 hPa.

Vento a 22,0 km/h de NNE (22º).


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Jun 2009 às 01:49)

Céu limpo e ainda *22,1 ºC*.

Vento fraco de Oeste.


----------



## joseoliveira (13 Jun 2009 às 01:55)

Olá, boa noite! 

_Temp. actual: *23 ºC*
_Humidade rel.: *41 %*
_Vento: *N a 17 km/h*
_Pressão: *1016.9 mb*
_________________

O céu de momento apresenta alguma nuvens mas muito dispersas.


----------



## kikofra (13 Jun 2009 às 05:25)

Registo nevoeiro neste momento


----------



## Gilmet (13 Jun 2009 às 07:41)

Bom dia!

Noite de céu muito nublado por Fractus, e, desde o final da madrugada, por Altocumulus Castellanus.

Temperatura mínima de 17ºC, mantemdo-se actualmente.

Humidade a 77%
Pressão a 1017 hPa
Vento a 10,8 km/h de N (360º)


----------



## Chasing Thunder (13 Jun 2009 às 09:08)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 18.1ºC.
Neste momento estão 25.0ºC e o céu está pouco nublado.


----------



## stormy (13 Jun 2009 às 10:24)

22.8Cº e 54%hr com vento fraco de norte


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Jun 2009 às 10:49)

Bom dia.

Mínima de *20,2 ºC*.

Céu muito nublado por nuvens altas.


----------



## HotSpot (13 Jun 2009 às 10:50)

Extremos de Ontem:

*37.1 ºC (15:19)*
*12.4 ºC (05:40) *

Mínima de Hoje:

*14.3 ºC (04:39) *

Já há algumas nuvens no céu mas o sol ainda está forte.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (13 Jun 2009 às 12:13)

Boa tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 32.6ºC e o céu está com algumas nuvens.


----------



## stormy (13 Jun 2009 às 12:42)

25.2Cº e 47%hr


----------



## Gilmet (13 Jun 2009 às 12:51)

Actualmente sigo com 24,3ºC, em Mira-Sintra, depois de uma manhã de praia no Magoito, com algum nevoeiro.

Humidade a 63%
Pressão a 1017 hPa
Vento a 8,6 km/h de N (360º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 16,6ºC


----------



## mocha (13 Jun 2009 às 12:53)

Boas por aqui o sol a espreitar entre as nuvens, mas mesmo assim ta muito calor para o convite até a praia, sigo com 30ºC, até logo


----------



## Lousano (13 Jun 2009 às 13:08)

Boa tarde.

Pelo Baleal manda o general inverno.

Céu encoberto, vento moderado/forte de NW e cerca de 17,6º.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (13 Jun 2009 às 13:13)

Por aqui neste momento já estão 34.0ºC.


----------



## DRC (13 Jun 2009 às 13:31)

Na Póvoa de Santa Iria estão actualmente:

*27,4ºC* e céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas.


----------



## stormy (13 Jun 2009 às 13:39)

26.4Cº e 43%hr


----------



## ajrebelo (13 Jun 2009 às 14:01)

Boas

Mais um dia de calor, sigo com 28.8º, no céu uns Cirrocumulus, possível antecipação de algo para os próximos dias,  vento fraco a moderado de Noroeste, a dita Nortada.

Abraços


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Jun 2009 às 14:21)

Pela quente freguesia moscavidense, um valor actual de *30,8 ºC*.

Céu muito nublado por nuvens altas e vento fraco variável.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (13 Jun 2009 às 14:46)

Por aqui estão agora uns torridos 36.1ºC.


----------



## meteo (13 Jun 2009 às 17:19)

Oeiras quentinho hoje..Já esteve nos 30 graus,a competir com as zonas mais quentes do litoral.. 
 Quente,quente vai ser na próxima semana a partir de Quarta..O Windguru que costuma acertar bastante nas previsões poe muito calor para o litoral


----------



## Chasing Thunder (13 Jun 2009 às 17:42)

Por aqui neste momento estão 35.0ºC, sopra uma ligeira brisa de N e o céu está nublado com abertas.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 36.7ºC ( máxima do ano)
T.Minima: 18.1ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Jun 2009 às 17:49)

meteo disse:


> Oeiras quentinho hoje..Já esteve nos 30 graus,a competir com as zonas mais quentes do litoral..
> Quente,quente vai ser na próxima semana a partir de Quarta..O Windguru que costuma acertar bastante nas previsões poe muito calor para o litoral



Aqui mais para o interior, a máxima foi de *33,6 ºC*.

Onde não há brisa marítima, o calor persiste e é menos vulnerável à rotação do vento. 

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco de NO.


----------



## Lousano (13 Jun 2009 às 18:15)

Pelo Baleal a máxima foi de 17,9º 

Continua céu encoberto, vento moderado/forte de NW e segue com 17,2º.


----------



## ac_cernax (13 Jun 2009 às 18:25)

Pela Costa da Caparica, vento fraco e céu muito nublado. estando o sol escondido mas uma temperatura bem agradável.  Está-se bem por aqui.


----------



## Nuno (13 Jun 2009 às 18:35)

Por aqui tive mínima de 21.9ºC e máxima de 35,5 menos 1ºC que ontem com a diferença que hoje o céu teve nublado o que deu a sensação de abafado


----------



## Gilmet (13 Jun 2009 às 18:40)

Boa tarde.

Temperatura máxima de 26ºC. Actualmente sigo com 22,4ºC, e o céu está muito nublado por Altoestratus e Cirrocumulus.

Humidade a 66%, pressão a 1016 hPa e vento fraco, a 7,9 km/h de SO (225º).


----------



## mr. phillip (13 Jun 2009 às 19:14)

Boa tarde!
Que dia abafado!
Céu quase sempre encoberto, vento fraco, muito calor, e difícil de suportar...
Mínima "sub-tropical" de 19.8ºC e máxima de 32.9ºC, precisamente a mesma de ontem...
Por ora, sigo com 28ºC, 42% e 1015hpa.
Céu encoberto, e vento fraco.


----------



## DRC (13 Jun 2009 às 19:46)

O céu está a ficar "esquisito".
O que é que vocês acham?


----------



## mocha (13 Jun 2009 às 19:47)

Eu ja espero qualquer coisa, tava um dia de sol fui ate a arrabida e voltei para o meco e de repente começou a nublar a nublar ainda tenho 28ºC
Ta supera bafado


----------



## mr. phillip (13 Jun 2009 às 20:21)

Talvez se vá passar algo...
O vento está a aumentar consideravelmente de velocidade, está calor (25.7ºC), HR a 40%, e a pressão a descer...


----------



## Gilmet (13 Jun 2009 às 20:39)

Tenho 20,3ºC. O céu continua muito nublado.

Humidade a 70%, pressão a 1016 hPa e vento a 10,8 km/h de N (360º).


----------



## miguel (13 Jun 2009 às 20:43)

Boas
Já em Setúbal com 25,5ºC onde a máxima que registei foi de 35,8ºC...

Agora céu encoberto e tempo abafado mas ainda assim não espero nada de muito relevante nas próximas horas! Talvez alguma chuvinha mas fraca Domingo de madrugada e manha nesta zona...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Jun 2009 às 21:37)

Ainda *22,6 ºC*.

Céu muito nublado e vento moderado de NO.


----------



## mr. phillip (13 Jun 2009 às 21:38)

Por aqui me fico, com os extremos do dia:

19.8ºC
32.9ºC

De momento, 24.3ºC, 41%HR, 1016hpa, céu nublado com abertas, vento fraco.


----------



## stormy (13 Jun 2009 às 22:00)

19.0Cº e 58%hr na louriceira


----------



## Gilmet (13 Jun 2009 às 22:57)

A humidade teve uma queda impressionante!! Em *33 minutos* desceu *37%*!

A temperatura sobe, nos 20,9ºC actualmente.

Vento a 17,6 km/h de N (360º).


----------



## joseoliveira (13 Jun 2009 às 22:59)

Olá, boa noite! 

_Temp. actual: *22 ºC*
_Humidade rel.: *53 %*
_Vento: *N/NW a 31 km/h*
_Pressão: *1015.9 mb*
_________________

O céu de apresenta-se nublado mas com algumas abertas.


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Jun 2009 às 00:30)

Por cá a sexta foi marcada por um dia de céu limpo e alguma nortada.

Mínima 15.6ºC máxima 27.8ºC.

Por cá o sábado foi marcado por muitas nuvens a partir da tarde, provocando uma sensação de calor terrivel devido à radiação difusa.

Mínima 17.3ºC e máxima 26.5ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (14 Jun 2009 às 00:32)

_O dia de ontem foi caracterizado por céu muito nublado por Fractus e Altocumulus Castellanus, pela manhã, sendo que, com o seu avançar, predominaram os Altoestratus e os Altocumulus._

---

Actualmente tenho 21,1ºC, e o céu está pouco nublado por Altocumulus.


----------



## ac_cernax (14 Jun 2009 às 00:54)

Boa Noite!

Depois da minha curta estadia na _região de Lisboa_ com um tempo bastante agradável, principalmente à noite, mas que pude verificar a diferença de temperatura que existe lá de zona para zona. ficam aqui umas fotos tiradas por mim.

*Monte Abraão* esta manhã









*Costa da Caparica* esta tarde









Esta tarde ainda apanhei umas pingas, coisa pouca.


----------



## Gilmet (14 Jun 2009 às 01:50)

A humidade sobe agora, rapidamente, ao ritmo de +21%/h, estando nos 66% actualmente, e a temperatura encontra-se nos 19,3ºC.

Pressão a 1017 hPa e vento a 10,8 km/h de NE (45º).


----------



## kikofra (14 Jun 2009 às 02:40)

da-me a sensacao de se estar a formar nevoeiro


----------



## Nuno (14 Jun 2009 às 02:54)

Boa noite, estava eu muito bem a beber um copito quando começa a cair uns pingos, para meu espanto agora quando chega a casa a estação regista 25,5ºC não é de admirar pois esta uma noite espectacular em Setúbal.

Abraços


----------



## joseoliveira (14 Jun 2009 às 05:24)

*Olá, já é bom dia!* 

_Temp. actual: *20ºC*
_Humidade rel.: *68 %*
_Vento: *N/NW a 15 km/h*
_Pressão: *1015.9 mb*
_________________

O céu apresenta-se muito nublado.
Bons registos *ac_cernax*
Até+logo


----------



## cardu (14 Jun 2009 às 09:28)

boas, aqui por vila franca de xira o céu está a ficar escuro.....

estou a espera das trovoadas ..... mas não devo ter essa sorte por aqui


----------



## meteo (14 Jun 2009 às 10:02)

Está a chover aqui em Paço de Arcos..Até logo


----------



## miguel (14 Jun 2009 às 10:03)

Boas
Tive de mínima 20,6ºC...

Agora céu encoberto mas nada de chuva quer dizer borrifou  mas isso nem conta  como disse ontem não esperava nada de mais nas próximas horas e continua a espera de pouca coisa nas próximas horas! pode  pingar ou cair um aguaceiro um pouco mais moderado mas não passa disso e de tarde tende a melhorar com uma subida da temperatura acima dos 25ºC no Litoral!

PS:Neste momento caem uns pingos por Setúbal...


----------



## AnDré (14 Jun 2009 às 10:09)

Bom dia!

Aqui começou a chover há uns 10 minutos.
Vento nulo, temperatura nos 18,8ºC (a descer...)
0,4mm


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Jun 2009 às 11:32)

Mínima de *19,1 ºC*.

Acumulados *0,6 mm* desde as 0h.

Ainda *20,7 ºC* e *76 %* de humidade relativa.


----------



## Gilmet (14 Jun 2009 às 11:42)

Bom dia!

Acordo com céu encoberto e chuva fraca. O pluviómetro ainda não acumulou nada. Temperatura nos 20ºC após uma mínima de 16ºC.

Humidade a 75%
Pressão a 1018 hPa
Vento a 0,0 km/h


----------



## miguel (14 Jun 2009 às 11:43)

Aqui não passa duns pingos que nem molha nada mal cai seca logo tudo...tive a ver e penso que se está tudo a desfazer e o Litoral não tarda vai estar com abertas e algum calor   ainda bem que vou andar no parque das nações com uma amiga   

21,7ºC
66%GR
1018gpa
0,0km/h


----------



## stormy (14 Jun 2009 às 11:44)

sigo com 20.4Cº, 70%HR e periodos de chuva fraca a moderada


----------



## Chasing Thunder (14 Jun 2009 às 11:54)

Boa Dia

A Minima de Hoje por aqui foi de 19.2ºC.
Neste momento estão 23.3ºC e o céu está nublado, de referir que durante a madrugada e inicio da manhã choveu


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Jun 2009 às 11:54)

miguel disse:


> Aqui não passa duns pingos que nem molha nada mal cai seca logo tudo...tive a ver e penso que se está tudo a desfazer e o Litoral não tarda vai estar com abertas e algum calor   ainda bem que vou andar no parque das nações com uma amiga



Vais andar bem pertinho da minha casa. 

És bem capaz de apanhar algum calor perto das 17h.


----------



## raposo_744 (14 Jun 2009 às 12:10)

Viva
Depois de uma caminhada pelo meio da floresta eis que começa a chover.
Grossinha e com meia hora já a cair
A temperatura de 24.6ºc


----------



## Nuno (14 Jun 2009 às 12:28)

Bom dia por aqui tive mínima de 22.9ºC agora estão 24.5ºC


----------



## Gilmet (14 Jun 2009 às 12:57)

O céu está a _abrir_, e levo 23,1ºC.

Humidade nos 57%, pressão a 1017 hPa e vento nulo.

Não registei qualquer precipitação com a chuva fraca desta manhã...


----------



## AnDré (14 Jun 2009 às 13:29)

A chuva da manhã rendeu 2,0mm.

Por agora céu muito nublado, com abertas para o lado de Sintra.
O vento mantém-se nulo.
A temperatura está nos 23,3ºC, embora pareça que esteja mais, devido ao ar abafado.


----------



## stormy (14 Jun 2009 às 13:55)

dia tropical na louriceira27.3Cº, 50%rh e vento nulo


----------



## João Ferreira (14 Jun 2009 às 14:05)

Olá

Hoje registei uma mínima de 18.7ºC.
O dia de hoje tem sido caracterizado por chuva fraca da parte da manhã, agora está muito nublado e sigo com 25.7ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (14 Jun 2009 às 14:27)

Grande subida da temperatura! A máxima até ao momento é de *26,7ºC* pelas 13:36.

Actualmente tenho 24,6ºC, humidade nos 48%, pressão a 1017 hPa e vento a 11,5 km/h de SE (135º).


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Jun 2009 às 14:43)

Ainda *24,7 ºC*.

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco de NE.


----------



## Nuno (14 Jun 2009 às 14:53)

O céu descobriu um pouco e começou a subida a pique, 28,2ºC


----------



## Nuno (14 Jun 2009 às 15:41)

A subir 30,1ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Jun 2009 às 16:02)

Por aqui estou com 28.1ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (14 Jun 2009 às 16:38)

Boa tarde!!
Parece que de manhã ainda choveu, mas pouco por aqui...
Zero no pluviómetro...
Estava a trabalhar em Lisboa, e choveu, mas nada de relevante, 10 minutos depois estava tudo seco...
Por aqui o mesmo, céu muito nublado, com algumas abertas, e tempo abafado.
Temperatura nos 29.6ºC, 43%HR, 1015hpa, vento fraco.
Mínima tropical de 20.2ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (14 Jun 2009 às 17:00)

A temperatura já desce. 24,7ºC, actualmente.

O céu continua encoberto por um misto de núvens, desde Altocumulus Castellanus, a Cirrus.

Humidade a 62%, e vento fraco de ONO (292º).


----------



## Nuno (14 Jun 2009 às 17:00)

Não posso divulgar a minha máxima porque a temperatura ainda sobe, 31,1ºC


----------



## AnDré (14 Jun 2009 às 17:43)

28,8ºC aqui!
Céu muito nublado, e o ar abafado.
Está mesmo aquele tempo típico de trovoada, embora não haja registos dela. 

Máxima de 29,5ºC.


----------



## Nuno (14 Jun 2009 às 17:43)

A máxima por aqui foi 31.3ºC agora tenho 30,9ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (14 Jun 2009 às 18:23)

AnDré disse:


> 28,8ºC aqui!
> Céu muito nublado, e o ar abafado.
> Está mesmo aquele tempo típico de trovoada, embora não haja registos dela.
> 
> Máxima de 29,5ºC.



Não o diria melhor...
Temperaturas muito próximas: sigo com 28.9ºC, máxima de 29.9ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Jun 2009 às 18:41)

Máxima de *28,4 ºC*.

Uma tarde fresca de céu muito nublado.

Valores actuais de *27,7 ºC* e *58 %* de humidade relativa.


----------



## Lightning (14 Jun 2009 às 18:54)

Céu muito nublado mas não passa disso. Vento por vezes moderado.

Acho que é a primeira vez em 2 meses que vou colocar aqui os meus dados 

27,5ºC
49% HR
1013 mb
12,2 km/h
UV 0


----------



## Gilmet (14 Jun 2009 às 19:03)

Temperatura estagnada. Tenho 25,1ºC. A humidade encontra-se nos 67%.

O vento sopra fraco, de NNE (22º), e é morno. Está abafado.


----------



## miguel (14 Jun 2009 às 20:08)

Passei uma tarde muito agradável por Lisboa sendo que de tarde ficou até quente...

Em Setúbal tive uma máxima muito elevada de 34,2ºC...

Agora sigo ainda com 28,9ºC, 46%HR e vento fraco


----------



## meteo (14 Jun 2009 às 20:33)

Está muito calor para esta hora,26 graus,mas pior é que parecem estar 30 Está abafadissimo,não corre uma brisa..Estava mesmo a merecer uma grande trovoada e chuvada para ver se isto passava.


----------



## Veterano (14 Jun 2009 às 20:42)

meteo disse:


> Está muito calor para esta hora,26 graus,mas pior é que parecem estar 30 Está abafadissimo,não corre uma brisa..Estava mesmo a merecer uma grande trovoada e chuvada para ver se isto passava.



  Também gostaria de uma boa chuvada, porque pedir trovoada quando tem estado sempre fresco não faz sentido...


----------



## Gilmet (14 Jun 2009 às 21:28)

Ainda há alguma claridade, claridade essa que não tardará muito a desaparecer, para dar lugar à noite.

A temperatura mantém-se elevada, nos 22,9ºC, e a humidade encontra-se nos 71%.

Pressão a 1018 hPa e vento fraco de N (360º).


----------



## Brigantia (14 Jun 2009 às 22:06)

Dados actuais da Nazaré: 18,0ºC e 1018hPa.


----------



## Gilmet (14 Jun 2009 às 22:12)

A noite já lidera. A temperatura encontra-se nos 18ºC, e a humidade encontra-se nos 79%.

Uma foto de há cerca de 30 minutos.


----------



## mr. phillip (14 Jun 2009 às 22:14)

Está uma noite terrivelmente abafada... Parecem as noites de Caracas, Bissau ou Dakar, onde já estive, e em que tudo cola...
24.7ºC, 68%HR, 1016...
Céu nublado, vento fraco.


----------



## miguel (14 Jun 2009 às 22:18)

Ainda com 25,4ºC


----------



## Gilmet (14 Jun 2009 às 23:24)

_Hoje, o dia foi caracterizado por céu muito nublado/encoberto, por um misto de núvens de média altitude._

---

Actualmente tenho 19ºC, e humidade nos 76%.

Vento a 22,0 km/h de N (360º).


----------



## Chasing Thunder (14 Jun 2009 às 23:30)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 26.8ºC
T.Minima: 19.2ºC


----------



## cardu (14 Jun 2009 às 23:35)

mr. phillip disse:


> Está uma noite terrivelmente abafada... Parecem as noites de Caracas, Bissau ou Dakar, onde já estive, e em que tudo cola...
> 24.7ºC, 68%HR, 1016...
> Céu nublado, vento fraco.




o pior ainda está para vir!!!!

Portugal vai virar Africa


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Jun 2009 às 00:00)

Por cá foi um dia marcado por muito calor e nuvens, efeito de estufa horrivel.

Mínima 16.6ºC máxima 28.2ºC.


----------



## miguel (15 Jun 2009 às 00:11)

Tenho a esta hora ainda 24,3ºC


----------



## Nuno (15 Jun 2009 às 00:19)

A esta hora tenho 26,4ºC esta um bafo dentro e fora de casa, o vento nem mexe mais uma noite tropical


----------



## joseoliveira (15 Jun 2009 às 01:55)

*Olá, boa noite!* 

_Temp. actual: *20.1ºC*
_Humidade rel.: *72 %*
_Vento: *N a 1.6 km/h*
_Pressão: *1014.1 mb*
_________________

O céu apresenta-se com algumas nuvens.
Bastante agradável…


----------



## kikofra (15 Jun 2009 às 03:12)

Ceu pouco nublado, e possivel ver-se as estrelas e a lua


----------



## AnDré (15 Jun 2009 às 03:14)

Por aqui céu pouco nublado e 19ºC.
*
Extremos de ontem:*
Tmin: 17,7ºC
Tmáx: 29,5ºC
Precipitação: 2,0mm


----------



## Gilmet (15 Jun 2009 às 07:15)

Bom dia!

Por aqui, nevoeiro. A temperatura desceu até aos 16ºC. Esta também é a temperatura actual.

Humidade nos 86%, pressão a 1017 hPa e vento a 8,6 km/h de NNO (338º).


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Jun 2009 às 08:53)

Bom Dia

A Minima de Hoje foi de 18.1ºC.
Neste momento estão 23.5ºC e o céu está com algumas nuvens.


----------



## mr. phillip (15 Jun 2009 às 09:44)

Bom dia!
Mínima de 20.1ºC, mais uma mínima "tropical"....
De momento, sigo com céu pouco nublado, vento fraco de leste, 23ºC, 65%HR, 1017hpa...


----------



## vitamos (15 Jun 2009 às 10:30)

Bom dia!

Manhã com algum nevoeiro, que ao dissipar deu lugar a um céu pouco nublado. Está abafado tal como no fim de semana. Um tempo algo "pasmacento".


----------



## meteo (15 Jun 2009 às 11:29)

Depois de uma mínima de 18 graus,a temperatura vai subindo bem,estando agora nos 26,7..O vento é muito fraco, 1,7 km/hora de Norte!O céu vai ficando cada vez menos nublado.


----------



## ct5iul (15 Jun 2009 às 11:47)

Bom dia
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp actual 28.3ºC 11:40
Temp ao sol 33.3ºC 11:40
Pressão: 1014.1Hpa 11:40
Intensidade do Vento: 11.1 km/h 11:40
Escala de Beaufort :2
Direcção do Vento: NE 11:40
Temperatura do vento: 27.5ºC 11:40
Humidade Relativa: 55 % 11:40
Chuva Precipitação actual : 0.0 mm 11:40
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.0mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 7 ALTO 11:40
Altitude: 110Metros

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com/


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Jun 2009 às 12:06)

Boa Tarde por aqui neste momento estão 31.5ºC.


----------



## Lousano (15 Jun 2009 às 12:41)

Boa tarde.

Depois do inverno no Baleal, regressei ao verão da Lousã.

Céu limpo, vento fraco de NW e 30,8º.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Jun 2009 às 12:49)

Mínima de *19,2 ºC*.

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco de NE.


----------



## stormy (15 Jun 2009 às 13:30)

27.2Cº e 45%hr


----------



## mr. phillip (15 Jun 2009 às 13:32)

Está, de novo, abafado, e quente...
Céu muito nublado com abertas, vento fraco a moderado.
28ºC, 51%HR, 1016hpa.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Jun 2009 às 13:41)

Entretanto caiu um breve aguaceiro moderado, com *27,7 ºC*.

Não chegou a acumular-se qualquer valor de precipitação.

Actualmente *28,1 ºC* e *53 %* de humidade relativa, ainda com o céu muito nublado.


----------



## Gilmet (15 Jun 2009 às 13:57)

Dia mais quente, hoje! Até ao momento a temperatura máxima foi de *27,8ºC* pelas 13:47.

Actualmente tenho 27,3ºC

Humidade a 51%
Pressão a 1017 hPa
Vento a 5,0 km/h de SO (225º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 16,4ºC


----------



## miguel (15 Jun 2009 às 14:04)

Boas

Mínima de 19,8ºC...

Agora céu escuro a este e a sul e uma temperatura de 32,5ºC, 30%HR e vento fraco de NE


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Jun 2009 às 14:14)

Por aqui estou com 30.7ºC  está um bafo, não vos digo nada.


----------



## vitamos (15 Jun 2009 às 14:14)

Já existem cumulus em franco desenvolvimento a ESTE da cidade! Quicá algumas surpresas para hoje ...


----------



## ajrebelo (15 Jun 2009 às 14:36)

boas

Começou a chover aqui em Sesimbra, 31.1º, vento nulo.

Neste momento a espera do que se formou  a  sul 





abraços


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Jun 2009 às 14:46)

Por aqui estou com 31.5ºC, para sul (no sentido da trovoada) o panorama é este.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Jun 2009 às 14:50)

Actualmente com *30,2 ºC* mas a tarde até está fresca.

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco de NE.


----------



## F_R (15 Jun 2009 às 14:52)

boas

mais um dia de verão

céu limpo e 35.1ºC


----------



## Lightning (15 Jun 2009 às 14:56)

A temperatura continua a subir por Corroios, mesmo com a aproximação da massa nublosa. 

Está um grande bafo por aqui em Alfragide...


----------



## mr. phillip (15 Jun 2009 às 15:03)

Por aqui ainda não chove, mas ameaça...
Está um calor abafado muito difícil de suportar...
30.9ºC, 36%HR.


----------



## stormy (15 Jun 2009 às 15:03)

agora 30.3Cº e 38%hr


----------



## Lightning (15 Jun 2009 às 15:08)

Já há descargas muito perto se Setúbal (em terra). Alguém confirma?

Informação segundo o EUCLID.


----------



## HotSpot (15 Jun 2009 às 15:13)

Recebi agora mesmo info de trovoada, vento e chuva intensa em Setúbal


----------



## Lightning (15 Jun 2009 às 15:16)

O Miguel relata neste momento trovoada, a partir de Setúbal. 

Só mais uns km's até lisboa...


----------



## miguel (15 Jun 2009 às 15:22)

Chove a potes com trovoada mesmo em cima de Setúbal....


----------



## HotSpot (15 Jun 2009 às 15:24)

Aqui já se ouvem as trovoadas


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Jun 2009 às 15:25)

Por aqui a temperatura está a descer, deve tar a chegar algo, 28.3ºC, já tive 31.7ºC.


----------



## miguel (15 Jun 2009 às 15:31)

Já acalmou mas rendeu 9,5mm até ao momento!! raios mesmo por cima da minha cabeça


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Jun 2009 às 15:34)

Aqui a festa está a chegar  peço desculpa pelo pormenor do estendal  estou com 27.8ºC.


----------



## miguel (15 Jun 2009 às 15:34)

Cai forte de novo com mais trovoes perto   10,5mm


----------



## HotSpot (15 Jun 2009 às 15:38)

Continuo a ver muita escuridão a sul e trovoada ao longe. As células entram em terra e kaput. Continuo na expectativa.


----------



## miguel (15 Jun 2009 às 15:41)

Trovoada em toda a volta...tou rodeado  13,7mm


----------



## MSantos (15 Jun 2009 às 15:42)

Está a render aí pelo Centro e Sul do País


----------



## Lightning (15 Jun 2009 às 15:45)

Céu a escurecer, pressão a baixar. Vento a aumentar, calor a estagnar.

A animação está a chegar!


----------



## miguel (15 Jun 2009 às 15:46)

17,9mm e trovoada a rebentar mesmo em cima...parecem tiros


----------



## HotSpot (15 Jun 2009 às 15:49)

Lightning disse:


> Céu a escurecer, pressão a baixar. Vento a aumentar, calor a estagnar.
> 
> A animação está a chegar!



idem, idem, aspas, aspas

A direcção do vento mudou para Sul à 5 minutos e está a aumentar de intensidade.


----------



## MSantos (15 Jun 2009 às 15:51)

miguel disse:


> 17,9mm e trovoada a rebentar mesmo em cima...parecem tiros



E fotos?


----------



## miguel (15 Jun 2009 às 15:53)

De dia é difícil fotografar uma trovoada ainda para mais com ela mesmo em cima que nem se sabe onde vai cair o próximo...
Trovoada mais distante agora!
19,0mm


----------



## Lightning (15 Jun 2009 às 15:54)

Já os oiço ao longe...


----------



## mocha (15 Jun 2009 às 15:56)

Por aqui tambem esta uma escuridão daquelas, espero que chegue ca. Miguel manda a trovoada para ca, não sejas egoísta
O ar está super pesado um bafo que nem se pode, sigo com 29ºC


----------



## ferreirinha47 (15 Jun 2009 às 15:56)

Boas tardes, daqui de Leiria reporto  céu a ficar nublado, com 26,1º de temp. será que a animação chega aqui?????????


----------



## HotSpot (15 Jun 2009 às 15:56)

Está a chegar, já caem pingas grossas e trovoada perto. Rajada agora de 46,7 km/h


----------



## HotSpot (15 Jun 2009 às 15:57)

48,3 km/h


----------



## HotSpot (15 Jun 2009 às 15:58)

49,9 km/h


----------



## Snifa (15 Jun 2009 às 16:01)

ferreirinha47 disse:


> Boas tardes, daqui de Leiria reporto  céu a ficar nublado, com 26,1º de temp. será que a animação chega aqui?????????



E no Norte?

será que algo se desenvolve por aqui com o percurso para Norte  da massa nebulosa mais ao fim do dia?

mas deve dissipar-se tudo...mas que está "quente" e húmido lá isso está....

Também quero!:



Parabéns aos contemplados!


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Jun 2009 às 16:01)

HotSpot disse:


> 48,3 km/h



Belo valor, é nessa altura que qualquer meteolouco se começa a arrepiar e a ficar maluco e a dizer está a chegar está a chegar  

Estou com 26.5ºC.


----------



## miguel (15 Jun 2009 às 16:04)

*20mm*


----------



## mocha (15 Jun 2009 às 16:11)

Esta a cair um verdadeiro peso de agua, ja ouvi trovoada


----------



## PedroAfonso (15 Jun 2009 às 16:14)

Estou no barco em direccao a cacilhas e que diluvio que esta. Ao inicio o vento era forte com algumar pingas grossas. Acabei de ver um relampago. Espectaculo de viagem


----------



## Lightning (15 Jun 2009 às 16:14)

Céu a escurecer cada vez mais... Mas até agora só trovões ao longe... 

Mas estou confiante, alguma coisa tem que vir aí  o vento tem estado a aumentar


----------



## HotSpot (15 Jun 2009 às 16:15)

Como se pode ver na imagem estou no meio de 2 células (ponto vermelho).

Na webcam pode-se ver a celula a Oeste que é a mesma que descarrega sobre o Barreiro segundo relatos da Mocha.


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Jun 2009 às 16:17)

Para a Amadora e Benfica tá negro  provavelmente em Lisboa estará a chover.


----------



## PedroAfonso (15 Jun 2009 às 16:18)

Esta a chover bastante para o montijo. Em direccao a almada idem mas consegue.se avistar a cidade. Novo relampago


----------



## Jodamensil (15 Jun 2009 às 16:19)

Boas pessoal
A animacao está a chegar aqui... Ja as oiço tambem


----------



## mocha (15 Jun 2009 às 16:19)

É verdade, caiu aqui um grande aguaçeiro, ainda esta a trovejar e continua a chover não tão intensamente como a pouco, faz precisamente um ano que estava na alemanha a apanhar do  mesmo chuva com trovoada.
Que saudades que tinha deste cheirinho


----------



## Lightning (15 Jun 2009 às 16:20)

Um amigo meu ligou-me a dizer que em Corroios já se ouvem trovões mas ainda bem ao longe. Mr Phillip confirmas?


----------



## nimboestrato (15 Jun 2009 às 16:20)

O grupo auto-denominado "Homens do Norte" vem por este meio e respeitosamente solicitar a Vxªs do Litoral Centro que nos enviem pelo menos um cheirinho dessa instabilidade ainda hoje, caso não seja muito incómodo.
Pede deferimento
P,Rubras, 15.06.09.


----------



## PedroAfonso (15 Jun 2009 às 16:23)

Tirei umas fotografias. A chuva era tanta que ja entrava pelas janelas. Duas celulas uma em lisboa oriental e outra a sul do tejo. Mais trovoada


----------



## DRC (15 Jun 2009 às 16:23)

Grande relâmpago iluminou agora os céus da Póvoa de Santa Iria!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Jun 2009 às 16:24)

Boas Por aqui neste momento está a cair uma aguaceiro, e também já se ouvem trovões, estou todo contente.


----------



## PedroAfonso (15 Jun 2009 às 16:25)

Que fresco que esta em almada. Ouve.se trovoes


----------



## miguel (15 Jun 2009 às 16:26)

Nova trovoada a formar a Oeste de Setúbal...


----------



## mr. phillip (15 Jun 2009 às 16:26)

Lightning disse:


> Um amigo meu ligou-me a dizer que em Corroios já se ouvem trovões mas ainda bem ao longe. Mr Phillip confirmas?



Confirmo que se ouvem trovões ao longe...
Quanto à chuva, aqui no "dry alley", só agora começam a cair os primeiros pingos, mas muito fraco, mal molha o chão...
Mas que o céu ameaça bem, isso não há dúvida...
Vamos então ver se chove e troveja por aqui!
O cenário está montado, faltam os actores...
26.8ºC, 51%HR, 1017hpa, vento fraco...


----------



## Snifa (15 Jun 2009 às 16:26)

miguel disse:


> Nova trovoada a formar a Oeste de Setúbal...


----------



## DRC (15 Jun 2009 às 16:28)

Levantou-se um vento enorme! Céu muito escuro.
Trovoada por perto. Ainda não chove.


----------



## Lightning (15 Jun 2009 às 16:31)

Trovões cada vez mais frequentes!!


----------



## mocha (15 Jun 2009 às 16:32)

miguel disse:


> Nova trovoada a formar a Oeste de Setúbal...



Tas com sorte hoje


----------



## HotSpot (15 Jun 2009 às 16:32)

Aqui passou mesmo tudo ao lado, precipitação deve estar a chegar aos 0,2 mm 

Valeu pela emoção.


----------



## PedroAfonso (15 Jun 2009 às 16:32)

Quando tiver disponibilidade publico as fotografias. Parece querer haver mais pelo que vejo a sul. Em lisboa esta lindo numa parte da cidade nao chove e na outra ate trovoada faz. Por aqui esta mais fresco mas continua muito abafado.


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Jun 2009 às 16:33)

Já oiço trovões ao longe, vamos ver no que isto dá, o vento virou para Este, estou com 26.2ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (15 Jun 2009 às 16:34)

Vejo uma cortina de água, que terá passado em Almada e outra a sul, na zona da Quinta do Conde, Azeitão... Alguém confirma?
Por aqui, não chove nem oiço trovões, algo me diz que a festa vai passar ao largo...
26.6ºC, 54%HR...

Edit: Mais depressa postava, mais depressa os ouvia... 2 trovões distantes, mas potentes...


----------



## mocha (15 Jun 2009 às 16:34)

E agora um bem forte


----------



## miguel (15 Jun 2009 às 16:35)

Tem piada que quando as trovoadas estavam no sul as nuvens vinham de Sul agora que está uma trovoada a formar a oeste as nuvens estão a querer vir de Oeste  estou com sorte hoje


----------



## rbsmr (15 Jun 2009 às 16:36)

Está a trovejar e a chover em Telheiras (Lisboa)
Pressão: 1019 hpa
Temp.:26ºC


----------



## ferreirinha47 (15 Jun 2009 às 16:42)

aqui por Leiria ainda nao chegou nada, apesar da temperatura ter vindo a descer, continuo a aguardar pela animação


----------



## rijo (15 Jun 2009 às 16:46)

rbsmr disse:


> Está a trovejar e a chover em Telheiras (Lisboa)
> Pressão: 1019 hpa
> Temp.:26ºC




Em Queluz ouve-se a trovoada de Amadora/Lisboa, mas as nuvens por aqui não largaram nada.


----------



## HotSpot (15 Jun 2009 às 16:48)

Finalmente começa a cair alguma água que se veja. e


----------



## PedroAfonso (15 Jun 2009 às 16:49)

A medida  que vou subindo deixou de haver marcas de precipitacao. No centro de almada n choveu. A celula passou a tangente da cidade.


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Jun 2009 às 16:50)

rijo disse:


> Em Queluz ouve-se a trovoada de Amadora/Lisboa, mas as nuvens por aqui não largaram nada.



Sim, continua bastante negro para a Amadora/Lisboa, ouvem-se trovões ao longe.

Nordeste.


----------



## mocha (15 Jun 2009 às 16:54)

E daqui nada a faz uma hora que vamos nisto  e


----------



## Lightning (15 Jun 2009 às 16:54)

Está a passar ao lado. Não importa, já ouvi trovoada.  

E até à noite ainda há mais...


----------



## mr. phillip (15 Jun 2009 às 16:55)

O céu está agora a adquirir a cor perfeita para a trovoada que se deseja...
Mas não chove nem troveja... bah...


----------



## HotSpot (15 Jun 2009 às 16:58)

Timelapse, a "traidora" a largar a água depois de passar por aqui


----------



## kikofra (15 Jun 2009 às 16:59)

ferreirinha47 disse:


> aqui por Leiria ainda nao chegou nada, apesar da temperatura ter vindo a descer, continuo a aguardar pela animação



pode ser que chege mais  a noite, e faça um espetaculo maisfixe. Prefiro trovoada a noite do que de dia.


----------



## Lightning (15 Jun 2009 às 17:01)

mr. phillip disse:


> O céu está agora a adquirir a cor perfeita para a trovoada que se deseja...
> Mas não chove nem troveja... bah...



E que côr é essa?


----------



## PedroAfonso (15 Jun 2009 às 17:13)

E cá está a reportagem fotográfica. Foi o melhor que se arranjou, mas penso que dá para ter uma ideia do que se passou por aqui.






O barco estava literalmente a meter água.


----------



## pmtoliveira (15 Jun 2009 às 17:16)

Segundo o IM, vejam o que a temperatura de Setúbal desceu numa hora:






Alguém pode confirmar?


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Jun 2009 às 17:16)

Por aqui ouvem-se contantemente trovões mao o que se resta é que passa tudo ao lado.


----------



## ajrebelo (15 Jun 2009 às 17:19)

Boas

Algumas fotografias para já do que se passou aqui perto de Sesimbra















O Saúl está neste momento a ir para o centro do país, vamos ver o que nos espera.

abraços


----------



## hurricane (15 Jun 2009 às 17:21)

por aqui ja chove!!!!!!
Fraco mas ainda se esta a aroximar...

Espero que venha alguma trovoada
neste momento temperatura a descer a pique
à uma hora tinha 31ºC máxima do dia e agora já vou com 25ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (15 Jun 2009 às 17:21)

Lightning disse:


> E que côr é essa?



Basta olhar para cima...
De qualquer forma, pelo menos por agora, passa tudo ao lado...


----------



## Gerofil (15 Jun 2009 às 17:26)

Atenção especial agora para a região centro do país, pois a linha de instabilidade está em deslocamento para norte, num arco compreendido entre Lisboa, Santarém e Portalegre neste momento ... A região centro será afectada nas próximas duas horas.

Imagens de satélite


----------



## mocha (15 Jun 2009 às 17:26)

ajrebelo disse:


> Boas
> 
> Algumas fotografias para já do que se passou aqui perto de Sesimbra
> 
> ...



Espetaculo, tambem ja ia tirar umas fotos , espero que desta vez, ele tenha ido de carro
Acham que vamos ter mais animação?


----------



## vitamos (15 Jun 2009 às 17:33)

Excelente fotos que têm sido aqui postadas. 

Por aqui o céu começa a encobrir estando bastante carregado a SE.


----------



## cardu (15 Jun 2009 às 17:35)

Gerofil disse:


> Atenção especial agora para a região centro do país, pois a linha de instabilidade está em deslocamento para norte, num arco compreendido entre Lisboa, Santarém e Portalegre neste momento ... A região centro será afectada nas próximas duas horas.
> 
> Imagens de satélite




vila franca de xira tb????


----------



## Costa (15 Jun 2009 às 17:35)

pmtoliveira disse:


> Segundo o IM, vejam o que a temperatura de Setúbal desceu numa hora:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kikofra (15 Jun 2009 às 17:45)

Gerofil disse:


> Atenção especial agora para a região centro do país, pois a linha de instabilidade está em deslocamento para norte, num arco compreendido entre Lisboa, Santarém e Portalegre neste momento ... A região centro será afectada nas próximas duas horas.
> 
> Imagens de satélite



vai aver festa aqui? ou nem por isso?


----------



## miguel (15 Jun 2009 às 17:51)

pmtoliveira disse:


> Segundo o IM, vejam o que a temperatura de Setúbal desceu numa hora:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eu confirmo!! estava um bafo quente de quase 33ºC na minha estação e de um momento para o outro levanta um vento forte primeiro de E e depois de SW e quando virou para SW a temperatura deu um tralho gigante para os 23ºC e senti mesmo na pele o fresco e o cheiro a maresia que vinha do mar...logo a seguir começa a cair umas pingas gigantes que assim a olho parecia pedras de gelo tal o tamanho e barulho que fazia a cair, mas fui para a varanda e senti que era pingas de agua  a partir dai foi um diluvio quase uma hora com muitos raios e trovoes ora perto ora longe...total de precipitação em uma hora de 20,0mm


----------



## Brunomc (15 Jun 2009 às 17:53)

choveu bem em Setúbal.. 15.9mm

16h [ Estação do IM ]


----------



## stormy (15 Jun 2009 às 17:53)

chuva fraca embora com pingos grossos26.2Cº a descer rapido e 53%hr


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Jun 2009 às 18:05)

Até que enfim que por aqui á pouco veio uma trovoada, neste momento estão 23.9ºC e ainda chove embora fraco.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 35.0ºC
T.Minima: 18.1ºC

Off Topic: Parece mentira mas estou constipado


----------



## MSantos (15 Jun 2009 às 18:06)

nimboestrato disse:


> O grupo auto-denominado "Homens do Norte" vem por este meio e respeitosamente solicitar a Vxªs do Litoral Centro que nos enviem pelo menos um cheirinho dessa instabilidade ainda hoje, caso não seja muito incómodo.
> Pede deferimento
> P,Rubras, 15.06.09.



Eu assino por baixo...


----------



## mr. phillip (15 Jun 2009 às 18:07)

Por aqui, vai chuviscando com pouca intensidade...
24.9ºC, 65%HR.


----------



## AnDré (15 Jun 2009 às 18:19)

A EMA da Gago Coutinho também acumulou bem.
*15,7mm*







Em Odivelas, apenas recolhi 0,2mm.


----------



## DRC (15 Jun 2009 às 18:22)

Ainda virá mais alguma coisa?


----------



## Lightning (15 Jun 2009 às 18:24)

DRC disse:


> Ainda virá mais alguma coisa?



Vem aí de facto mais alguma coisa que se está a formar em África, vamos ver se chega cá de noite... 

Por alguma razão o IM colocou alguns dos seus alertas atém às 23h...


----------



## Snifa (15 Jun 2009 às 18:27)

DRC disse:


> Ainda virá mais alguma coisa?



É provável, pelo satélite mais para sul tem boas manchas consistentes de nuvens a dirigirem-se para nós vindas do Norte de Africa e entrando pelo Algarve..penso que mais aguaceiros e trovoadas são possíveis nas próximas horas...


----------



## Snifa (15 Jun 2009 às 18:44)

Snifa disse:


> É provável, pelo satélite mais para sul tem boas manchas consistentes de nuvens a dirigirem-se para nós vindas do Norte de Africa e entrando pelo Algarve..penso que mais aguaceiros e trovoadas são possíveis nas próximas horas...



A imagem de satélite mais recente ( em infravermelho)






Acho particularmente interessante aquela mancha alongada a oeste de Africa que tem crescido e mantendo-se quase estacionária...parece uma zona de forte actividade mas que não nos irá afectar em princípio...


----------



## Brigantia (15 Jun 2009 às 18:48)

Na Nazaré seguimos com 20,6 e trovoada nem vê-la....

A mínima foi de 17ºC.


----------



## Veterano (15 Jun 2009 às 18:49)

Snifa disse:


> A imagem de satélite mais recente ( em infravermelho)



 Afinal as nuvens aproximam-se do Porto, vamos aguardar...


----------



## Lightning (15 Jun 2009 às 18:52)




----------



## Brunomc (15 Jun 2009 às 18:56)

Miguel a estação do IM ai em Setúbal teve no total até agora 20.3mm

tu tiveste 20mm não foi ?? 

hoje encheste bem o pluviômetro


----------



## F_R (15 Jun 2009 às 18:58)

Boas pessoal

Elas  já cá chegaram e choveu bem durante uns 5 minutos acumulando 3.4 mm

Estão 22.4ºC

A máxima foi de 35.3ºC


----------



## Gilmet (15 Jun 2009 às 19:01)

A temperatura máxima foi de *28,2ºC* pelas 14:35. Actualmente tenho 24,8ºC, e humidade nos 53%. O céu está encoberto e caem uns pingos esporádicos. Não ouvi trovoada, nem acumulei qualquer precipitação até ao momento.

Vento a 10,8 km/h de ENE (68º), pressão a 1018 hPa e ponto de orvalho nos 14,6ºC. Variação de Temperatura de -0,1ºC/h.


----------



## HotSpot (15 Jun 2009 às 19:03)

Extremos de hoje:

*33.5 ºC (13:22)*
*16.6 ºC (06:29) *

Levo acumulados 1,2 mm de precipitação sempre a toque de chuva fraca.


----------



## mocha (15 Jun 2009 às 19:03)

PedroAfonso disse:


> E cá está a reportagem fotográfica. Foi o melhor que se arranjou, mas penso que dá para ter uma ideia do que se passou por aqui.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pedro grande reportagem, desta não estvas tu a espera


----------



## Nuno (15 Jun 2009 às 19:31)

miguel disse:


> Eu confirmo!! estava um bafo quente de quase 33ºC na minha estação e de um momento para o outro levanta um vento forte primeiro de E e depois de SW e quando virou para SW a temperatura deu um tralho gigante para os 23ºC e senti mesmo na pele o fresco e o cheiro a maresia que vinha do mar...logo a seguir começa a cair umas pingas gigantes que assim a olho parecia pedras de gelo tal o tamanho e barulho que fazia a cair, mas fui para a varanda e senti que era pingas de agua  a partir dai foi um diluvio quase uma hora com muitos raios e trovoes ora perto ora longe...total de precipitação em uma hora de 20,0mm



Por aqui mais uma noite tropical com 23ºC e máxima de 33ºC.
Sem duvida uma bela tarde de trovoada, primeiro um calor abafado que ate metia as pessoas mal dispostas, o vento era nulo, de repente levanta um vento de mar e começa a chover e a cair raios que era uma coisa maluca, sim senhora bela tarde


----------



## Lousano (15 Jun 2009 às 19:32)

A máxima foi de 33,5º e a mínima de 17,2º.

Neste momento 26,5º, céu encoberto que deverá
dentro de pouco tempo largar alguma coisa.

Nuvens a SE:


----------



## Brigantia (15 Jun 2009 às 20:13)

Pela Nazaré já pinga...neste momento 19,7ºC.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (15 Jun 2009 às 20:17)

Boas fotos Bri..

Relata perfeitamente o tempo por aqui... tal e qual...


----------



## olheiro (15 Jun 2009 às 20:22)

Boa noite caros companheiros do Fórum:

Hoje entre as 16,30 e as 18,30 fez-se sentir uma trovoada fortíssima com queda de raios a danificar as instalações eléctricas e a povoar algum medo entre os residentes....eu incluído... e choveu que se fartou...

A todos os participantes amantes de trovoadas os meus cumprimentos plenos de admiração.....Santa Bárbara bendita...Ámen...


----------



## rozzo (15 Jun 2009 às 20:36)

Vá, não quero fazer grandes filmes sem necessidade ou sem certezas, até porque com radar de 30 em 30 min não pode haver certezas, e pode ser um acaso de ilusão pela forma do eco..
Mas lá que é no mínimo curiosa a imagem do radar às 17:30 UTC ali um nada a NW de Santarém...





Assim de repente faz lembrar ali um mesociclone.. 
Mas pronto, com imagens da reflectividade de 30 em 30 minutos é impossível..
No IM certamente com intervalos menores, além do campo do vento resultante do Dopler sabem de certeza mais que nós! 


A imagem de satélite não ajuda muito, muita confusão.
O frame das 17h tem uma linha bastante forte, e o dos 18h está tudo mais dissipado..

Portanto a ocorrer alguma coisa teria sido ali naquele período curto e teria de ser visto com mais pormenor..


----------



## Lousano (15 Jun 2009 às 20:39)

Começam a cair pingos esporadicamente.


----------



## miguel (15 Jun 2009 às 20:50)

Muito bem rozzo isso é que se chama estar em cima do acontecimento  boa visão sim senhor!

Aqui umas nuvens com umas formas curiosas mas só isso...
23,6ºC


----------



## raposo_744 (15 Jun 2009 às 20:54)

por aqui chove a potes e um vento que leva tudo
trovoada seca e depois muiya chuva....
já chove ha uma hora e o calor mantem-se


----------



## meteo (15 Jun 2009 às 20:54)

Ontem pedi trovoada e chuva torrencial,ai esteve ela 

Espectacular a tarde no campo grande! O céu que estava pouco nublado de repente torna-se muito feio,com alguns mammatus,começando a chover fraco..Nada de especial no entanto..
De um momento para o outro trovões consecutivos mesmo por cima ,vento muito forte,mas melhor ainda a precipitação,que foi mesmo muito intensa durante 15 minutos Depois destes 15 minutos,mais 30 minutos de chuva fraca e alguns trovões..Bem bom!
Vi agora no MeteOeiras e a precipitação na zona foi de 0 mm


----------



## Lousano (15 Jun 2009 às 20:58)

raposo_744 disse:


> por aqui chove a potes e um vento que leva tudo
> trovoada seca e depois muiya chuva....
> já chove ha uma hora e o calor mantem-se



Onde?

Álvares (Góis)?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Jun 2009 às 20:59)

Aqui mais para o interior, a tarde apresentava-se agradável, até um pouco quente, com *31,7 ºC* na altura de maior calor e, num curto espaço de tempo, a situação alterou-se por completo, começando a chover de forma moderada repentinamente, tendo passado a forte, regime esse que se manteve durante, pelo menos, 20 minutos.

O resto da tarde foi de chuva fraca e muito mais fresco, dado que a temperatura desceu dos já referidos *31,7 ºC* para a casa dos *22 ºC*.

Acumularam-se *5,0 mm* até agora.


----------



## miguel (15 Jun 2009 às 21:10)

Por aqui volta a pingar e o céu fica mais escuro a este...23,5ºC


----------



## Gilmet (15 Jun 2009 às 21:27)

Uma foto do mangífico Pôr-do-Sol, aqui!







Sigo com 23,2ºC, e vento fraco a moderado de N (360º), nos 16,9 km/h actualmente. Humidade a 67%.


----------



## ferreirinha47 (15 Jun 2009 às 21:28)

por aqui sigo com 20,8ºC, e nada de animação até ao momento , quanto a chuva só uns pingos que se podiam contar .


----------



## Stinger (15 Jun 2009 às 22:23)

Aqui fica um relato do que aconteceu em lisboa : http://forum.autohoje.com/forum-geral/72928-diluvio-em-lisboa-hoje.html


----------



## mr. phillip (15 Jun 2009 às 22:28)

Por aqui vai-se mantendo o céu carregado, mas chuva nem vê-la...
A precipitação que aqui caiu foi insignificante, nem sendo contabilizada no pluviómetro...
Extremos do dia: 

20.1ºC
31.2ºC

De momento, 23.4ºC, 68%HR; 1015hpa, vento fraco...


----------



## Vince (15 Jun 2009 às 22:29)

Em Lisboa foi bastante localizado, com a estação Gago Coutinho a recolher 16 mm e o Geofísico apenas 0.4 mm

*Precipitação acumulada entre as 16:00 e 17:00 horas*














Alguns efeitos da chuva na capital:



> *Chuva provoca embaraço em Lisboa*
> Inundação do Túnel do Campo Pequeno e algumas árvores caídas são alguns dos danos causados
> 
> 
> ...




Um vídeo encontrado no youtube:


----------



## Lousano (15 Jun 2009 às 22:31)

Por aqui não passaram de uns pingos, tendo a temperatura lentamente descido até aos 20,8º.

Neste momento 22,3º, ausência de vento e céu muito nublado.


----------



## Brunomc (15 Jun 2009 às 22:35)

Vince onde é que arranjas essa 2 imagem de radar com as localidades ??


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Jun 2009 às 22:40)

Ainda *23,2 ºC* e céu muito nublado.


----------



## Vince (15 Jun 2009 às 22:58)

Brunomc disse:


> Vince onde é que arranjas essa 2 imagem de radar com as localidades ??



É um overlay do Google Earth que fiz, dá algum trabalho acertar a imagem, mas só se faz a 1ª vez.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Jun 2009 às 23:47)

Extremos de hoje:

*19,2 ºC* / *31,7 ºC*

*5,0 mm*


----------



## ct5iul (15 Jun 2009 às 23:48)

Boa Noite
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Tem maxima 34.6ºC 14:40 
Tem Minia 18.8ºC 06:23

Temp actual 23.9ºC 23:40
Pressão: 1014.6Hpa 23:40
Intensidade do Vento: 0.3 km/h 23:40
Escala de Beaufort :0
Direcção do Vento: NW 23:40
Temperatura do vento: 23.9ºC 23:40
Humidade Relativa: 65 % 23:40
Chuva Precipitação actual : 0.0 mm 23:40
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 5.1mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 Nulo 23:40
Altitude: 110Metros

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com/


----------



## Gilmet (15 Jun 2009 às 23:59)

_O dia de hoje foi caracterizado por nevoeiro, de madrugada, céu muito nublado, de manhã, e encoberto à tarde. Ocorrência de chuviscos._

---

Céu muito nublado por Altocumulus, e ainda 23,0ºC. A humidade encontra-se nos 72%.

Vento a 10,8 km/h de NNO (3380º), e pressão a 1017 hPa.


----------



## joseoliveira (16 Jun 2009 às 00:32)

Vince disse:


> É um overlay do Google Earth que fiz, dá algum trabalho acertar a imagem, mas só se faz a 1ª vez.



Olá Vince

Quanto à segunda imagem, ...pois, a explicação não achei muito clara, mas devo dizer que está muito interessante, sobretudo também pelo facto de ter avistado esta tarde, mesmo que por momentos e à distância,  esta área de Lisboa que estava bastante instável e da qual surgiam de forma contínua rogidos de trovoadas, durante cerca de meia hora (cerca das 16.30h de ontem).


----------



## AnDré (16 Jun 2009 às 03:21)

Por aqui a noite segue tropical.
21,5ºC e ar abafado.

Aliás, esteve assim o dia todo. Nem os pingos da tarde refrescaram. 


*Extremos de ontem:*
Tmin: 18,0ºC
Tmáx: 31,5ºC
Precipitação: 0,2mm


----------



## AnDré (16 Jun 2009 às 03:46)

Cai agora um aguaceiro moderado!


----------



## joseoliveira (16 Jun 2009 às 04:13)

Bom dia!!!! 

T_*21.6 °C* 
H_*61%* 
V_*NORTE  /  3.2 km/h / 0.9 m/s* 
P_*1013.4 hPa  *

Céu muito nublado com aguaceiros esporádicos.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Jun 2009 às 07:11)

Bom dia.

Mínima de *21,1 ºC*.

Acumulados *0,2 mm* de precipitação desde as 0h.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (16 Jun 2009 às 08:50)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje por aqui foi de 20.4ºC.
Neste momento estão 22.2ºC e o céu está nublado.


----------



## Gilmet (16 Jun 2009 às 09:06)

Bom dia!!

Boas novas. Mínima tropical. *20,2ºC*! A última mínima tropical de que tinha registo antes da de hoje era a *30-07-2007*!

Actualmente tenho 20,7ºC, e humidade nos 62%. O céu está encoberto.

Vento a 15,5 km/h de NNE (22º).


----------



## mr. phillip (16 Jun 2009 às 09:31)

Bom dia!
Mais uma mínima tropical hoje, com 20.7ºC, às 7h29...
Durante a noite terão caído uns pingos, mas nada mais que isso, pois de manhã está já tudo praticamente seco...
De momento sigo com céu muito nublado, com algumas abertas, 26ºC (já), 54%HR, 1016hpa, e vento fraco.


----------



## vitamos (16 Jun 2009 às 09:59)

Bom dia!

Céu muito nublado, vento fraco e uma sensação de tempo "abafado" a prometer algo para a tarde... Pelo menos em alguns locais mais interiores...


----------



## AnDré (16 Jun 2009 às 10:19)

Bom dia!

Por aqui tive a segunda noite tropical do ano.
Mínima de 20,2ºC.
Quanto a precipitação acumulei 0,4mm.

Odivelas, hoje ao inicio da manhã:







Ontem, momentos após o pôr-do-sol


----------



## stormy (16 Jun 2009 às 10:20)

23.3Cº e 52%hr na louriceira


----------



## ct5iul (16 Jun 2009 às 10:35)

Bom Dia
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

TemP Minima esta Noite 20.5ºC 06:42

Temp actual 30.8ºC 10:30
Temp ao Sol 33.2ºC 10:30
Pressão: 1014.6Hpa 10:30
Intensidade do Vento: 0.0 km/h 10:30
Escala de Beaufort :0
Direcção do Vento: SW 10:30
Temperatura do vento: 30.8ºC 10:30
Humidade Relativa: 51 % 10:30
Chuva Precipitação actual : 0.0 mm 10:30
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.0 mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 5 MODERADO 10:30
Altitude: 110Metros

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com/
__________________


----------



## Gilmet (16 Jun 2009 às 11:59)

Muito bonita, esta última foto!


Eis que atingi neste momento os 25,0ºC. Com humidade a 43%, o céu mantém-se encoberto.

Vento a 4,3 km/h de NNE (22º), e ponto de orvalho a 11,5ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (16 Jun 2009 às 12:01)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 22.4ºC, o céu está nublado e chove fraco.


----------



## miguel (16 Jun 2009 às 12:03)

Boas
Aqui também tive uma mínima bem tropical *21,3ºC*

Agora de novo céu muito nublado e tempo abafado 26,1ºC, 50%HR e vento fraco


----------



## ct5iul (16 Jun 2009 às 12:07)

boas sigo com 25.9ºC a temperatura tem estado a descer o céu esta nublado e o vento sopra 19.2km/h

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com/


----------



## mr. phillip (16 Jun 2009 às 12:08)

Ora, sigo com 26.1ºC, 49%HR, céu encoberto, vento fraco.


----------



## stormy (16 Jun 2009 às 12:15)

sigo com 23.6Cº, 50%hr, ceu muito nublado por nebulosidade estratiforme media/alta e vento fraco de NNW


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Jun 2009 às 12:18)

Valores actuais de *26,8 ºC* e *43 %* de humidade relativa.

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## Lousano (16 Jun 2009 às 12:56)

Boa tarde.

Por aqui céu encoberto, vento fraco/nulo e 23,0º.


----------



## mr. phillip (16 Jun 2009 às 13:17)

28.6ºC, 41%HR, céu nublado com abertas, e vento que começa a aumentar de intensidade, de E.


----------



## Gilmet (16 Jun 2009 às 13:22)

Grande subida da temperatura. Ao ritmo de +3,7ºC/h, eis que sigo com *29,3ºC*, máxima do dia até ao momento!

Humidade a descer rapidamente, nos 30%

Vento a 21,2 km/h de NE (45º).


----------



## João Ferreira (16 Jun 2009 às 13:26)

Olá

Sigo com 29.0ºC


----------



## Lousano (16 Jun 2009 às 14:04)

Começa a chover por aqui e a temperatura a descer, neste momento 22,8º.


----------



## vitamos (16 Jun 2009 às 14:09)

Céu encoberto, vão caindo alguns pingos esporádicos.


----------



## Gilmet (16 Jun 2009 às 15:09)

O céu está cada vez mais limpo. Alguns Cirrus, e Cirroestratus, a norte. Temperatura nos 28,3ºC e humidade a 39%.

Vento a 13,3 km/h de NE (45º).


----------



## ferreirinha47 (16 Jun 2009 às 15:24)

boas tardes, desde a cidade do lis reporto 22,4ºC Humidade a 75% céu muito nublado, quanto a aguaceiros e trovoadas prometidos! até ao momento nada


----------



## fsl (16 Jun 2009 às 16:05)

Em OEIRAS depois do vento ter deixado de soprar dos Quadrantes Sul, e ter passado para NE, a TEMP subiu e, presentemente, está com o valor mais alto da Região de Lisboa:

*[/B Condições actuais   (actualizado às 16-06-09 15:58)
Temperatura: 31.8°C	Wind chill: 31.8°C	Humidade: 43%	Ponto Condensação: 17.7°C
Pressão: 1015.3 mb	Vento: 9.7 km/hr  E	Precipitação: 0.0 mm/hr	Precipitação hoje: 0.2 mm*


----------



## joseoliveira (16 Jun 2009 às 16:16)

*Olá boa tarde!*


Temperatura _*27 °C* 

Humidade _*50%* 

Vento _*SE  /  8 km/h*

Pressão _*1014.4 hPa *
_______________________


O céu apresenta-se pouco nublado essencialmente por nuvens altas.


----------



## mr. phillip (16 Jun 2009 às 17:10)

Por aqui o céu vai estando praticamente limpo, com o vento a soprar moderado...
Temperatura nos 28.6ºC, após máxima de 29.2ºC.
HR de 48%, 1015hpa.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Jun 2009 às 17:14)

Tarde solarenga, com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco de NE.

Valores actuais de *29,1 ºC* e *53 %* de humidade relativa.


----------



## miguel (16 Jun 2009 às 17:26)

Mais um dia muito quente por aqui a máxima foi de *32,7ºC*...

Agora sigo com céu limpo e 31,5ºc, 38%HR e vento fraco


----------



## Chasing Thunder (16 Jun 2009 às 18:12)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 28.9ºC e o céu está pouco nublado.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 30.3ºC

T.Minima: 20.4ºC ( 1º minima tropical do ano)


----------



## fsl (16 Jun 2009 às 18:16)

Em OEIRAS a TEMP está quase em 33ºs   


Condições actuais   (actualizado às 16-06-09 18:13) 
Temperatura: 32.6°C Wind chill: 32.6°C Humidade: 43%  Ponto Condensação: 18.4°C  
Pressão: 1014.4 mb Vento: 4.8 km/hr  NNE  Precipitação: 0.0 mm/hr Precipitação hoje: 0.2 mm


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Jun 2009 às 18:21)

Devido ao vento do quadrante Leste, durante grande parte do dia, pouco aqueci.

Máxima de *29,6 ºC*.

Céu pouco nublado, avistando-se a nebulosidade do Alentejo no horizonte e também alguma na zona de Abrantes a partir do meu posto de observação.


----------



## Gilmet (16 Jun 2009 às 18:34)

Afinal a temperatura máxima foi atingida às 17:53, com *29,7ºC*. Actualmente a temperatura desce ao ritmo de -3,1ºC/h, pelo que me encontro com 26,3ºC.

Humidade a 53%, pressão a 1017 hPa e vento fraco a moderado de N (360º).


----------



## Brigantia (16 Jun 2009 às 19:03)

Hoje pela Nazaré mínima de 17,7ºC. 

Neste momento 22,0ºC e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## HotSpot (16 Jun 2009 às 19:07)

Extremos de hoje:

*32.7 ºC (17:49)*
*19.5 ºC (05:34)* Mínima mais alta do ano

De salientar a máxima ter sido registada só às 17:49, algo raríssimo por estas bandas...


----------



## mr. phillip (16 Jun 2009 às 19:13)

Por aqui a máxima do dia está a ser obtida agora, por estranho que pareça... 29.7ºC.


----------



## Nuno (16 Jun 2009 às 19:59)

Que calor 30,5ºC as 20 horas não é brincadeira as casas tão um forno, na rua não se pode estar, venha o fim de semana para ir para a praia


----------



## Gilmet (16 Jun 2009 às 20:22)

Já falta pouco para o Sol de pôr... A temperatura é de 23,1ºC e a humidade encontra-se nos 68%. Vento a 17,6 km/h de N (360º) e pressão a 1017 hPa.

Ponto de Orvalho nos 16,9ºC e variação de temperatura de -0,9ºC/h.


----------



## Saul Monteiro (16 Jun 2009 às 21:02)

Boas 

Parabéns aos bons registos feitos ontem 

A máxima de hoje foi 28.6ºC (21:06) e a mínima de 20.4ºC (3:18)

Sigo com céu limpo,

26.4ºC

50%HR

1011hpa

Vento 10km/h NE


----------



## joseoliveira (16 Jun 2009 às 21:07)

*Então boa noite!* 

T _*25 °C*
H _*59%* 
V _*NNW  /  4 km/h*
P _*1014.1 hPa* 
_____________________

O céu permanece praticamente limpo, apenas algumas nuvens altas observadas no horizonte.


----------



## AnDré (16 Jun 2009 às 21:30)

Por aqui continuo com um clima dos trópicos.

A temperatura hoje variou entre os 20,2ºC e os 29,1ºC.

Por agora 25,1ºC.


----------



## meteo (16 Jun 2009 às 21:30)

Boa noite
Que tenha visto é a primeira noite tropical por aqui,mínima de 20,9 graus.. E máxima de 32.7 ás 18e50..Máxima mais quente que no Couço e outras zonas bem mais quentes... Oeiras a surpreender


----------



## João Ferreira (16 Jun 2009 às 21:47)

Olá

Sigo com 24.1ºC


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (16 Jun 2009 às 21:49)

meteo disse:


> Boa noite
> Que tenha visto é a primeira noite tropical por aqui,mínima de 20,9 graus.. E máxima de 32.7 ás 18e50..Máxima mais quente que no Couço e outras zonas bem mais quentes... Oeiras a surpreender



Este ano temos de tudo para todos !!! Mais semana menos semana...


----------



## stormy (16 Jun 2009 às 22:29)

já na encarnação ( exame de biologia amanha ) 24.3Cº


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Jun 2009 às 22:33)

Por aqui ontem cairam umas pingas mas nada de mais, muito trovão ao longo do dia.

Mínima 16.4ºC máxima 31.7ºC.

Hoje foi um dia com algumas nuvens até há tarde, tendo limpado desde aí.

Mínima 19.7ºC máxima 28.7ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (16 Jun 2009 às 22:41)

Por aqui mais um dia quente, mínima tropical e máxima de 29.6ºC, quase ao final do dia!

Extremos do dia:
20.7ºC
29.6ºC

De momento sigo com uns quentes 25.3ºC, 65%HR, 1017hpa.
Céu limpo, vento fraco.


----------



## miguel (16 Jun 2009 às 22:47)

Por aqui vou ainda com 25,8ºC  malditas melgas


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Jun 2009 às 22:49)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Devido ao vento do quadrante Leste, durante grande parte do dia, pouco aqueci.
> 
> Máxima de *29,6 ºC*.



Afinal ainda cheguei aos *29,8 ºC* pelas 19:06h.


----------



## joseoliveira (17 Jun 2009 às 00:07)

*Boa noite a todos!*

T _*22.2 °C* 
H _*67%* 
V _*OES-NOROESTE  /  4.8 km/h / 1.3 m/s*
P _*1015.8 hPa *
__________________

De momento o céu está limpo.
Agora que está + fresco, que tal preparar para mais um dia bem quente?


----------



## ct5iul (17 Jun 2009 às 00:36)

Bom Dia
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

TemP Minima 20.5ºC 06:42
Temp Maxima 31.0ºC 10:45

Temp actual 23.4ºC 00:30
Pressão: 1015.3Hpa 00:30
Intensidade do Vento: 9.7 km/h 00:30
Escala de Beaufort :2
Direcção do Vento: N 00:30
Temperatura do vento: 22.9ºC 00:30
Humidade Relativa: 67 % 00:30
Chuva Precipitação actual : 0.0 mm 00:30
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.0 mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 Nulo 00:30
Altitude: 110Metros

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com/
__________________


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Jun 2009 às 01:03)

Extremos do dia 16:

*21,1 ºC* / *29,8 ºC*

*0,2 mm*


----------



## miguel (17 Jun 2009 às 01:07)

Aqui vou com 23°C... 27°C em casa, mais uma noite sem conseguir dormir bem


----------



## miguel (17 Jun 2009 às 01:18)

Nem o vento ajuda pois está completamente  parado! 22,9°C


----------



## Lousano (17 Jun 2009 às 01:23)

Por aqui bem mais fresco, com 16,3º... Céu pouco nublado e vento nulo (parece que vai levantar-se algm nevoeiro).

A máxima hoje foi apenas de 23,8º.

Edit: A precipitação nem deu para molhar a estrada


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Jun 2009 às 01:27)

Valores actuais de *22,6 ºC* e *69 %* de humidade relativa.

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco de Norte.


----------



## Gilmet (17 Jun 2009 às 01:49)

_*Extremos de Ontem:*_





_Dia de céu, muito nublado pela manhã, tendo a neblusidade decrescido, em número, com o avançar do dia. Foi registada a primeira temperatura mínima tropical desde 30-07-2007._

---

Actualmente tenho 21ºC, e humidade a 75. O céu mantém-se limpo, e o vento sopra fraco de N (360º).


----------



## Chasing Thunder (17 Jun 2009 às 09:00)

Bom Dia

A Minima de Hoje foi de 18.0ºC.
Por agora estão 24.8ºC e o céu está pouco nublado.


----------



## vitamos (17 Jun 2009 às 09:41)

Bom dia!

Manhã de nevoeiro... Começam agora a ver-se os primeiros raios de sol por entre a cortina.


----------



## mr. phillip (17 Jun 2009 às 10:05)

Bom dia!
Mínima bem tropical esta noite, com 21ºC...
De momento, céu pouco nublado, vento fraco, 25.1ºC, 56%HR, 1018hpa.


----------



## Gilmet (17 Jun 2009 às 11:48)

Temperatura mínima de *20,9ºC*. Neste momento tenho 27,3ºC e o céu está limpo.

Humidade a 48%, pressão a 1019 hPa e vento a 12,2 km/h de NO (315º).


----------



## AnDré (17 Jun 2009 às 11:51)

Terceira noite tropical do ano.
20,8ºC de mínima. 

Agora uns abafados 28,4ºC.


----------



## ferreirinha47 (17 Jun 2009 às 11:55)

bons dias, manhã de céu nublado o sol dá agora o ar da sua graça, sigo com uns fresquinhos  20,1ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (17 Jun 2009 às 12:12)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento já estão 33.3ºC e o céu está com algumas nuvens altas.


----------



## miguel (17 Jun 2009 às 12:37)

Tive uma mínima tropical de 20,6ºC...

Agora já está complicado de andar na rua ao sol porque já estão 31,6ºC e o vento quase não se sente  está muito muito abafado mesmo!


----------



## HotSpot (17 Jun 2009 às 12:53)

Aqui já sigo com *33,4ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (17 Jun 2009 às 13:18)

27,5ºC é a temperatura actual, sendo a máxima de *29,2ºC* até ao momento.

Humidade a 49% e vento a 20,5 km/h de ONO (292º).


----------



## miguel (17 Jun 2009 às 13:44)

Tenho já 33,3ºC  28%HR e vento fraco


----------



## mr. phillip (17 Jun 2009 às 14:21)

Segue quente o dia: 31.1ºC, máxima até ao momento...
33%HR, céu pouco nublado (apenas alguns cirrus) e vento fraco.


----------



## DRC (17 Jun 2009 às 14:34)

Na Póvoa de Santa Iria:

Temperatura Actual: 29,8ºC
Céu pouco nublado
Vento fraco


----------



## stormy (17 Jun 2009 às 14:41)

sigo com 30.7Cº


----------



## stormy (17 Jun 2009 às 15:44)

31.5cº


----------



## F_R (17 Jun 2009 às 15:46)

Boas pessoal

Mínima de 17.3ºC

Agora autentico dia de verão com céu praticamente limpo e 35.3ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (17 Jun 2009 às 16:07)

32.7ºC, máxima até ao momento...
Céu nublado por nuvens altas...


----------



## Teles (17 Jun 2009 às 16:13)

Boas por aqui a noite foi tropical com uma temperatura mínima de 19.7 e a máxima já foi alcançada com  32.8 Cº


----------



## AnDré (17 Jun 2009 às 16:19)

Por aqui muitos cirrus, vento fraco de norte e 32,5ºC
É para já a máxima do dia.

Temperaturas nas estações do Wundergrond em Lisboa, há instantes:


----------



## mr. phillip (17 Jun 2009 às 16:23)

Por aqui, 33ºC, máxima do mês e a 1ºC da máxima do ano, que deverá ser batida entre amanhã e sábado...


----------



## stormy (17 Jun 2009 às 16:33)

32.0Cº


----------



## stormy (17 Jun 2009 às 16:59)

32.2cº


----------



## HotSpot (17 Jun 2009 às 17:05)

Extremos de hoje:

*36.0 ºC (16:40)*
*16.9 ºC (06:22) *

e aí vem o calor a sério...


----------



## stormy (17 Jun 2009 às 17:13)

32.3Cº deverá começar a descer em breve


----------



## miguel (17 Jun 2009 às 17:28)

Extremos hoje:

Mínima:*20,6ºC* (6:15)

Máxima:*35,3ºC* (16:43)

Rajada máxima:*27,7km/h NNE*

Agora sigo ainda com 34,1ºC, 26%HR, 1017hpa e vento fraco


----------



## Gilmet (17 Jun 2009 às 17:39)

Temperatura máxima de *30,3ºC*. O vento, moderado e constante impediu uma maior subida.

Actualmente tenho 27,5ºC e o céu está muito nublado por Cirrus.

Humidade a 43%
Pressão a 1019 hPa
Vento a 16,9 km/h de ONO (292º)


----------



## fsl (17 Jun 2009 às 17:41)

Em OEIRAS, o calor chegou para ficar...

  Condições actuais (actualizado a 17-06-09  17:28)
Temperatura:	32.3°C 
Humidade:	41%  
Ponto de Orvalho:	17.3°C 
Vento:	11.3 km/hr N
Pressão:	1016.2 mb
Precipitação Hoje:	0.0 mm
Precipitação Mês:	8.2 mm
Precipitação Ano:	 242.8mm
Wind chill:	 32.2°C 
Indíce THW:	 33.2°C 
Indíce Calor:	 33.2°C 


Extremos de hoje

MIN

MAX

Temperatura:	 19.5°C às   6:34	 33.6°C às 16:30
Humidade:	 37%  às  15:14	 80%  às   7:27
Ponto de Orvalho:	 15.6°C às   4:51	 19.4°C às  13:36
Pressão:	 1016.0mb  às   2:59	 1017.9mb  às   9:39
Precipitação mais intensa:		 0.0mm/hr  às  ----
Maior Rajada Vento:		 33.8 km/hr  às  16:50
Menor Sensação Térmica:	 19.4°C às   6:08	
Maior Indíce Calor		 35.6°C às  14:40


----------



## Chasing Thunder (17 Jun 2009 às 17:41)

Por aqui sigo com 34.7ºC e céu pouco nublado.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 35.9ºC

T.Minima: 18.0ºC


----------



## stormy (17 Jun 2009 às 17:58)

31.9cº


----------



## joseoliveira (17 Jun 2009 às 18:04)

*Olá a todos...* 

T _*31.7 °C*
H _*28%* 
V _*OES-NOROESTE / 12.9 km/h / 3.6 m/s*
P _*1014.8 hPa*
__________________

O céu está praticamente limpo, apenas algumas nuvens altas surgem no horizonte.


----------



## stormy (17 Jun 2009 às 18:31)

31.5cº


----------



## belem (17 Jun 2009 às 18:37)

AnDré disse:


> Por aqui muitos cirrus, vento fraco de norte e 32,5ºC
> É para já a máxima do dia.
> 
> Temperaturas nas estações do Wundergrond em Lisboa, há instantes:




No Poceirão é que deve estar à maneira lool.


----------



## stormy (17 Jun 2009 às 19:27)

30.0cº


----------



## Nuno (17 Jun 2009 às 19:30)

Boas tardes

Por aqui tive mínima de 23.4ºC mais uma noite tropical e tive máxima de 36ºC um dia de muito calor que ao que pareçe ainda vai ser mais nos próximos dias

Agora tenho 33ºC


----------



## Lousano (17 Jun 2009 às 19:33)

Boa tarde.

Hoje foi um dia de céu limpo (apenas se visualizou o surgimento de formação de células na parte sul da serra), vento fraco de NW, com temp. max de 33,8º e min. de 14,1º.

Neste momento 28,2º.


----------



## Gilmet (17 Jun 2009 às 19:51)

23,8ºC é a temperatura actual. Descida de temperatura de -1,6ºC/h. 

Humidade a 54% e pressão a 1019 hPa. Vento a 8,6 km/h de O (270º).


----------



## stormy (17 Jun 2009 às 19:59)

28.8cº


----------



## stormy (17 Jun 2009 às 20:09)

28.5cº, desce rapido!


----------



## Nuno (17 Jun 2009 às 20:10)

31,9 e calorr


----------



## miguel (17 Jun 2009 às 20:23)

Aqui por este lado de Setúbal vou com 30,0ºC e algum vento!


----------



## stormy (17 Jun 2009 às 20:30)

27.8cº


----------



## stormy (17 Jun 2009 às 20:56)

26.9cº


----------



## Nuno (17 Jun 2009 às 21:01)

Neste momento são 21 horas e eu tenho 30ºC


----------



## ct5iul (17 Jun 2009 às 21:09)

Boa Noite
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

TemP Minima 21.2ºC 05:17
Temp Maxima 35.4ºC 15:46

Temp actual 26.6ºC 21:00
Pressão: 1015.5Hpa 21:00
Intensidade do Vento: 24.1 km/h 21:00
Escala de Beaufort :4
Direcção do Vento: NW 21:00
Temperatura do vento: 24.5ºC 21:00
Humidade Relativa: 42 %21:00
Chuva Precipitação actual : 0.0 mm 21:00
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.0 mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 1 FRACO 21:00
Altitude: 110Metros

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com/


----------



## stormy (17 Jun 2009 às 21:13)

26.3cº


----------



## Gilmet (17 Jun 2009 às 21:14)

Nova temperatura mínima do dia! *20,6ºC* é o que registo actualmente!

Humidade a 65%, vento a 13,3 km/h e um céu de mil cores proporcionadas pela luz solar ao _embater_ nos Cirrus!


----------



## João Ferreira (17 Jun 2009 às 21:19)

Olá

Sigo com 25.1ºC.


----------



## AnDré (17 Jun 2009 às 21:21)

Por aqui está uma nortada bem agradável!
25,0ºC e vento moderado de Noroeste.

Entretanto, com todas as janelas abertas, já consegui fazer com que a temperatura dentro de casa baixasse dos 29,1ºC às 20h para os actuais 27,1ºC.


----------



## stormy (17 Jun 2009 às 21:27)

26.1cº


----------



## Lousano (17 Jun 2009 às 21:32)

Mal o sol se pôs, a temperatura vai em queda livre.

Neste momento 22,1º.


----------



## miguel (17 Jun 2009 às 21:39)

Aqui vai nos 27,1ºC


----------



## stormy (17 Jun 2009 às 21:39)

25.9cº


----------



## joseoliveira (17 Jun 2009 às 21:54)

*Muito boa noite...* 

T _*24.9 °C* 
H _*25% * 
V _*NW  /  19.3 km/h / 5.4 m/s*
P _*1015.5 hPa*
___________________

O céu permanece praticamente limpo.


----------



## stormy (17 Jun 2009 às 22:12)

25.6cº


----------



## mr. phillip (17 Jun 2009 às 22:38)

Depois de uma fantástica tarde de praia, eis que coloco aqui a máxima do dia, que foi de 33.7ºC, máxima do mês e muito próxima da máxima do ano...

De momento, sigo com 25.9ºC, 40%HR, 1017hpa, céu limpo, vento fraco...

Extremos do dia:
21.ºC
33.7ºC

Amanhã há mais e mais quente, espera-se...


----------



## Lousano (17 Jun 2009 às 23:01)

A temperatura já está estável, neste momento com 20,1º, céu limpo e vento nulo.

Com a ausência de vento teremos aqui mais uma noite fresca.


----------



## miguel (17 Jun 2009 às 23:04)

Por aqui uma noite muito quente ainda 26,0ºC


----------



## miguel (17 Jun 2009 às 23:37)

Agora 25,6ºC e destaque para a humidade de apenas 26% a esta hora


----------



## Nuno (17 Jun 2009 às 23:49)

Mais uma noite super quente, mais uma noite tropical.
Neste momento registo 27,5ºC . Pena não estar de ferias para gozar estas noites ate de manha 

Abraços Pessoal


----------



## Gilmet (18 Jun 2009 às 00:12)

*Extremos de Ontem:*






*Gráfico da evolução da temperatura, humidade e ponto de orvalho:*





_Dia de céu, alternando entre pouco e muito nublado por Cirrus e Cirroestratus._

---

Actualmente tenho 19,8ºC, vento a 23,4 km/h de N (360º), e humidade a 41%.


----------



## miguel (18 Jun 2009 às 01:29)

Vou a esta hora com 24,5°C e uns incríveis 26% de humidade


----------



## Gilmet (18 Jun 2009 às 01:48)

A humidade também desceu bastante, por aqui. Actualmente encontra-se nos 33%.

Temperatura estável nos 20,3ºC, sendo a mínima até ao momento de *19,3ºC*.

Vento a 12,2 km/h de NNO (338º).


----------



## AnDré (18 Jun 2009 às 02:18)

Impressionante como só agora baixei dos 25,0ºC.
Andei na casa dos 24ºC no período da nortada, entretanto a partir das 22horas deu-se uma inversão térmica que durou até há instantes.

Para já 24,9ºC e vento fraco.
Humidade nos 26%. 

Acho que não escapo à 3ª noite tropical consecutiva. 

*Extremos de ontem:*
Tmin: 20,8ºC
Tmáx: 32,7ºC


----------



## meteo (18 Jun 2009 às 02:31)

AnDré disse:


> Impressionante como só agora baixei dos 25,0ºC.
> Andei na casa dos 24ºC no período da nortada, entretanto a partir das 22horas deu-se uma inversão térmica que durou até há instantes.
> 
> Para já 24,9ºC e vento fraco.
> ...



Aqui também aconteceu o mesmo,mas um pouco mais tarde. Depois de ás 23horas estar nos 23 graus,subiu para os 24,2 e vai agora nos 23,7.
A máxima foi quase de 34 graus


----------



## kikofra (18 Jun 2009 às 05:12)

o nevoeiro esta instalado e o dia começa a clarear ainda pouco. Ate manha pessoal


----------



## AnDré (18 Jun 2009 às 08:19)

Bom dia! 

Mínima de *22,1ºC*!!
O ano passado a mínima mais alta que tive foi a 12 de Junho: 21,1ºC.

Esta foi a 4ª noite tropical este ano. Igualei já o número de noites tropicais registadas o ano passado.

E por agora sobe e sobe 25ºC de momento.


----------



## stormy (18 Jun 2009 às 08:57)

BOM DIA! sigo com 23.6Cº


----------



## mocha (18 Jun 2009 às 09:25)

Bom dia a todos, isto hoje promete ja tou com 25ºC e o ceu de vez enquanto fica coberto por nuvens, vem animação para o interior era bom que chegasse ao litoral


----------



## miguel (18 Jun 2009 às 09:30)

Boas
Tive uma mínima de 22,0°C, o céu neste momento está encoberto e escuro mesmo a vir de sul.


----------



## Vince (18 Jun 2009 às 09:31)

Bom dia,

22ºC de mínima às 6:47 na estação MeteoOeiras









A esta hora já há estações na região com 28ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (18 Jun 2009 às 09:34)

Bom dia!
Acordo com o céu estranhamente nublado, principalmente a sul...
Espero que limpe ao longo do dia, pois se não é para dar chuva, entao que desamparem a loja... 
Mínima mais alta do ano, com 22ºC, seguindo agora com 25.1ºC, 46%HR, 1016hpa, vento fraco.


----------



## miguel (18 Jun 2009 às 09:39)

Assim a olho sem ver satélite e radar diria que não falta muito para ver chover aqui...25°C


----------



## Vince (18 Jun 2009 às 09:46)

miguel disse:


> Assim a olho sem ver satélite e radar diria que não falta muito para ver chover aqui...25°C



Não estaria tão seguro disso, parecem as «palha clouds»  ou os «cadáveres marroquinos» como diria o ]ToRnAdO[


----------



## stormy (18 Jun 2009 às 09:48)

24.4º


----------



## miguel (18 Jun 2009 às 09:53)

Vince disse:


> Não estaria tão seguro disso, parecem as «palha clouds»  ou os «cadáveres marroquinos» como diria o ]ToRnAdO[



Pois vi o radar agora e não mostra nada, se bem que se cair uma ou outra pinga não me admiraria!


----------



## vitamos (18 Jun 2009 às 09:57)

Bom dia!

Manha fresca por Coimbra, mas rapidamente com a ascensão do sol passou a quente. O dia promete ser abrasador. Vento moderado pela manhã, nesta altura nulo. Céu pouco nublado.


----------



## ct5iul (18 Jun 2009 às 09:59)

Bom Dia
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp actual 24.7ºC 10:00
Temp ao Sol 26.1ºC 10:00
Pressão: 1014.9Hpa 10:00
Intensidade do Vento: 4.0 km/h 10:00
Escala de Beaufort :1
Direcção do Vento: NE 10:00
Temperatura do vento: 24.6ºC 10:00
Humidade Relativa: 47 % 10:00
Chuva Precipitação actual : 0.0 mm 10:00
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.0 mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 4 Moderado 10:00
Altitude: 110Metros


----------



## stormy (18 Jun 2009 às 10:03)

24.9º


----------



## HotSpot (18 Jun 2009 às 10:31)

Mínima de 18,4ºC que não é a mais alta do ano (19,5ºC dia 16)

Aqui em "la humidade zone" este valor não passou para cima dos 57% que é um novo record para humidade máxima.

Temperatura estagnada nos 25-26ºC devido à nebulosidade.


----------



## stormy (18 Jun 2009 às 10:45)

25.4º


----------



## HotSpot (18 Jun 2009 às 10:53)

Fica também a titulo de curiosidade o valor de temperatura médio de ontem:

*26,5ºC* (valor médio dos 1440 registos do dia/ cada minuto)

Valores médios máximos de 2008:

26,2ºC 18/07
25,9ºC 28/06
25,7ºC 17/07

Portanto ontem em termos de temperatura média foi o dia mais quente desde que tenho aqui a estação instalada.


----------



## stormy (18 Jun 2009 às 11:32)

agora 26.4º


----------



## stormy (18 Jun 2009 às 11:40)

26.7º


----------



## Chasing Thunder (18 Jun 2009 às 11:50)

Bom Dia

A Minima de Hoje foi de 20.1ºC.
Por agora estão 27.5ºC, o céu está nublado e por vezes cai uns aguaceiros fracos.


----------



## mr. phillip (18 Jun 2009 às 11:59)

Por aqui mantém-se a nebulosidade, sendo que o sol nem espreita. Mais depressa cairá um aguaceiro, para estragar de vez o planeado dia de praia.
27.1ºC, 45%HR.


----------



## F_R (18 Jun 2009 às 12:01)

Boas pessoal

Céu nublado e está bastante abafado

Estão 31.0ºC e 38% hr

A mínima foi de 18.4ºC


----------



## miguel (18 Jun 2009 às 12:06)

Boas
Mínima de 22,0ºc...

Durante a manha o céu encobriu e a temperatura ficou estagnada nos 25/26ºC mas agora está a querer limpar e vai limpar e  a temperatura já vai subindo e estou com 28,9ºC, 38%HR e vento fraco de N/ NE


----------



## RTC (18 Jun 2009 às 12:27)

Um pouco à parte...

Ontem estava a chegar a casa por volta das 18h (Caldas da Rainha) e estavam cerca de 22º, com um vento fresco incomodativo. À mesma hora, a rádio informava que estavam 34º em Lisboa.
Não considero que neste últimos dias aqui na zona de Caldas-Alcobaça tenha feito calor no verdadeiro sentido da palavra.

Tenho curiosidade em saber como se pode explicar que haja uma diferença de cerca de 12º em duas cidades que apenas distam uns 80kms.


----------



## miguel (18 Jun 2009 às 12:32)

Aqui já estão boas abertas e a temperatura já vai nos 30,5ºC com um vento muito calmo!


----------



## mr. phillip (18 Jun 2009 às 12:33)

RTC disse:


> Um pouco à parte...
> 
> Ontem estava a chegar a casa por volta das 18h (Caldas da Rainha) e estavam cerca de 22º, com um vento fresco incomodativo. À mesma hora, a rádio informava que estavam 34º em Lisboa.
> Não considero que neste últimos dias aqui na zona de Caldas-Alcobaça tenha feito calor no verdadeiro sentido da palavra.
> ...



Isso é um clássico!
Há já muitos anos que costumo ir para São Martinho do Porto, e é muito frequente existirem diferenças abissais entre toda essa zona, e Lisboa, por exemplo.
Quantas vezes, em Agosto, não estava quase a bater o dente na praia, principalmente de manhã, e em Lisboa, já a temperatura passava dos 30º.
Os nevoeiros e as neblinas na zona costeira costumam ser o maior entrave ao calor...


----------



## DRC (18 Jun 2009 às 12:34)

Neste dia em que faço anos tive uma minima de 19,1ºC
e tenho actualmente 28,5ºC.


----------



## RTC (18 Jun 2009 às 12:36)

mr. phillip disse:


> Isso é um clássico!
> Há já muitos anos que costumo ir para São Martinho do Porto, e é muito frequente existirem diferenças abissais entre toda essa zona, e Lisboa, por exemplo.
> Quantas vezes, em Agosto, não estava quase a bater o dente na praia, principalmente de manhã, e em Lisboa, já a temperatura passava dos 30º.
> Os nevoeiros e as neblinas na zona costeira costumam ser o maior entrave ao calor...


Sim, eu sei disso. Mas Lisboa é tão ou mais costeira que as Caldas...


----------



## ajrebelo (18 Jun 2009 às 12:36)

boas

Parabéns então DCR 

Abraços


----------



## stormy (18 Jun 2009 às 12:39)

27.5cº


----------



## Gilmet (18 Jun 2009 às 12:45)

Boa tarde!

Actualmente, muitas _palha clouds_ [Altoestratus] e já 29,1ºCde temperatura.

A mínima foi de *17,6ºC* pelas 3:32.

Neste momento, humidade a 45%, pressão a 1018 hPa e vento 4,3 km/h de SSE (158º).


----------



## mr. phillip (18 Jun 2009 às 12:53)

Por aqui ainda se vai mantendo o céu encoberto, mas parece que o sol, mais cedo ou mais tarde, vai finalmente romper...
Mesmo com este tempo encoberto, o calor vai já dando um ar da sua graça, seguindo agora com 29.6ºC, 40%HR.


----------



## miguel (18 Jun 2009 às 12:58)

O sol já brilha num céu pouco nublado e a temperatura segue imparável na sua subida, actualmente 32,1ºC e vento praticamente nulo...


----------



## stormy (18 Jun 2009 às 13:07)

27.9cº


----------



## cardu (18 Jun 2009 às 13:31)

boas, em tomar ja chove


----------



## Gilmet (18 Jun 2009 às 13:32)

A temperatura sobe ao alucinante ritmo de *+4,6ºC/h*!!

Tenho actualmente *32,0ºC*!

Humidade a 39% e vento fraco de O (270º).


----------



## stormy (18 Jun 2009 às 13:48)

sigo com 29.4Cº e ceu a clarear


----------



## stormy (18 Jun 2009 às 14:07)

acabo de atingir os 30.0Cº e espero uma maxima de 31-32


----------



## HotSpot (18 Jun 2009 às 14:10)

Sigo já com 35,6ºC

Foi só aparecer o sol. Sobe a um ritmo de +4,8ºC/hr


----------



## Lousano (18 Jun 2009 às 14:10)

Boa tarde.

A mínima hoje foi de 14,3º e a máxima de 35,2º.

Neste momento a temperatura a descer, com 34,0º, céu muito nublado a Sul e pouco nublado a Norte, vento fraco de Sul.

Condições propricias para uma bela trovoada.


----------



## mr. phillip (18 Jun 2009 às 14:15)

Por aqui o Sol teima em não aparecer, e a temperatura está estável nos 30.1ºC.


----------



## meteo (18 Jun 2009 às 14:18)

Mínima hoje de ananases.de 22 graus! Mínima mais alta do ano e 2 noite tropical..Mínimas mais elevadas que esta vai ser complicado...
Agora vai nos 31,1


----------



## Lousano (18 Jun 2009 às 14:23)

Já troveja para SE.


----------



## lsalvador (18 Jun 2009 às 14:27)

cardu disse:


> boas, em tomar ja chove



E em termos de temperatura como esta por ai?

Estas em que zona de Tomar?


----------



## DRC (18 Jun 2009 às 14:38)

Tem vindo a aparecer algumas nuvens a Este e a sudeste.

Estão actualmente em Póvoa de Santa Iria: 32,3ºC


----------



## stormy (18 Jun 2009 às 14:45)

31.2cº


----------



## joseoliveira (18 Jun 2009 às 14:46)

*boa tarde* 

T _*31.1 °C * 
H _*36%* 
V _*ESTE  /  4.8 km/h / 1.3 m/s*
P _*1014.8 hPa* 
___________________

Tarde muito abafada.
O céu apresenta-se parcialmente nublado, sobretudo por nebulosidade alta.


----------



## vitamos (18 Jun 2009 às 15:08)

Boa tarde.

Céu encoberto, mas para já nada a assinalar em termos de chuva ou trovoada por aqui. Vento quente e uma sensação de calor bastante desconfortável.


----------



## Gilmet (18 Jun 2009 às 15:12)

Acabo de superar a anterior máxima no ano!! Actualmente tenho *33,4ºC*, e continua a subir!

Humidade a 34% e vento a 4,3 km/h de NO (315º).

Céu muito nublado a Norte!


----------



## stormy (18 Jun 2009 às 15:27)

agora 31.7Cº


----------



## RTC (18 Jun 2009 às 15:33)

Começou a chover na Marinha Grande!


----------



## stormy (18 Jun 2009 às 15:39)

32.1cº


----------



## ferreirinha47 (18 Jun 2009 às 15:42)

boas tardes, ja pinga em Leiria, sigo com 26,4ºC


----------



## Lousano (18 Jun 2009 às 15:53)

Começam a aparecer as primeiras clareiras no céu sem ter existido qualquer precipitação.

Neste momento 31,4º


----------



## kikofra (18 Jun 2009 às 15:53)

esta a chover :woot: isto estava previsto?


----------



## stormy (18 Jun 2009 às 15:54)

32.5º talvez chegue a 33-34 mais 2 do que eu esperava


----------



## Gongas (18 Jun 2009 às 16:12)

Começa a pingar aqui por Coimbra Também. só falta é a trovoada.


----------



## joseoliveira (18 Jun 2009 às 16:25)

*Olá + 1 X...*

T _*34.0 °C*  
H _*27%* 
V _*OES-SUDOESTE  /  6.4 km/h / 1.8 m/s*
P _*1014.1 hPa* 
____________________

Lá fora continua bem quente. Cá dentro: *20,5 °C* 
O céu apresenta-se por nuvens dispersas.


----------



## meteo (18 Jun 2009 às 16:32)

E a temperatura a esta hora é de 33,8 Vento muito fraco de Sul/Sudoeste,não há nortada rigorosamente nenhuma.

http://www.meteooeiras.com/


Grande dia de praia,para quem pode claro


----------



## Gilmet (18 Jun 2009 às 16:34)

Registei hoje uma nova temperatura máxima do ano. Foi de *33,6ºC* pelas 15:13!

Actualmente tenho 30,1ºC, e humidade a 44%. O céu apresenta neblusidade a Este!

Vento a 20,5 km/h de ONO (292º).

De notar os 28,0ºC dentro do quarto!


----------



## cardu (18 Jun 2009 às 16:36)

lsalvador disse:


> E em termos de temperatura como esta por ai?
> 
> Estas em que zona de Tomar?




temperatura não sei .... mas está muito abafado....

estou no centro, perto da ponte nova e da rotunda


----------



## Lousano (18 Jun 2009 às 16:39)

Pelas 14H00 seguia com cerca de 34º, ainda com sol e sem precipitação e cinco quilómetros para interior o panorama era este:







Neste momento 27,9º e céu encoberto.


----------



## stormy (18 Jun 2009 às 16:39)

33.4Cº maxima do ano


----------



## miguel (18 Jun 2009 às 17:27)

Boas
Por aqui foi o dia mais quente do ano até agora!

Mínima de *22,0ºC*

Máxima de *37,1ºC*

Agora sigo com 33,0ºC, 32%HR, 1017hpa e vento fraco


----------



## AnDré (18 Jun 2009 às 17:34)

Cheguei agora a Odivelas...

Tive máxima de *34,9ºC*.
Máxima do ano completamente aniquilada!

No entanto a nortada já sopra!
Fraco a moderado de Norte e ainda assim 33,9ºC.
Um vento que parece vir directamente do forno.


----------



## miguel (18 Jun 2009 às 17:37)

34,6ºC apesar do vento de W


----------



## stormy (18 Jun 2009 às 17:39)

sigo com a maxima do dia há seculos33.4Cº


----------



## HotSpot (18 Jun 2009 às 17:49)

Extremos do dia:

*37.4 ºC (17:31)* Máxima do ano
*18.4 ºC (05:28) *

Muito calor ainda a esta hora 36,3ºC


----------



## miguel (18 Jun 2009 às 17:50)

Lá está o vento marítimo a fazer das suas 30,8ºC  que queda brutal de temperatura


----------



## fsl (18 Jun 2009 às 17:51)

Em OEIRAS, embora com vento fraco dos quadrantes SUL, está muito calor:


 Condições actuais (actualizado a 18-06-09  17:43)
Temperatura:	33.9°C 
Humidade:	34%  
Ponto de Orvalho:	15.8°C 
Vento:	1.6 km/hr SSW
Pressão:	1015.2 mb
Precipitação Hoje:	0.0 mm
Precipitação Mês:	8.2 mm
Precipitação Ano:	 242.8mm
Wind chill:	 33.9°C 
Indíce THW:	 34.3°C 
Indíce Calor:	 34.3°C 


Extremos de hoje

MIN

MAX

Temperatura:	 22.0°C às   6:47	 34.4°C às 17:17
Humidade:	 25%  às   1:36	 59%  às  10:49
Ponto de Orvalho:	 2.8°C às   1:36	 18.9°C às  13:36
Pressão:	 1015.0mb  às   4:40	 1017.0mb  às   0:31
Precipitação mais intensa:		 0.0mm/hr  às  ----
Maior Rajada Vento:		 41.8 km/hr  às   0:47
Menor Sensação Térmica:	 21.7°C às   0:00	
Maior Indíce Calor		 35.6°C às  16:20


----------



## meteo (18 Jun 2009 às 17:54)

Máxima quentissima de 34,4 ás 17H17..Por agora vai nos 33,9 
Nem o facto do vento vir de Sudoeste há muitas horas,arrefece a temperatura,o que se percebe pelo vento praticamente inexistente..Desde a 1da tarde que o vento não ultrapassou os 8Km/hora..Mas maior parte do dia abaixo dos 5km/hora 
Nortada? Não conheço 

Edit:Não vi o post anterior


----------



## miguel (18 Jun 2009 às 17:56)

Bem basta dizer que já cheira a mar que fica explicado o facto de em 10 minutos ter passado dos 35º para os actuais 28,9 e 44%HR...é hora de abrir todas as janelas para refrescar a casa


----------



## stormy (18 Jun 2009 às 18:07)

a maxima foi de 33.5Cº agora 33.4Cº


----------



## miguel (18 Jun 2009 às 18:14)

30,1ºC volta a subir...parece uma montanha russa a temperatura este final de tarde


----------



## stormy (18 Jun 2009 às 18:28)

Desce muito lentamente...33.3Cº


----------



## meteo (18 Jun 2009 às 18:31)

Aqui mantem-se..Estão 33,5 e vento inexistente..Uma verdadeira estufa


----------



## F_R (18 Jun 2009 às 19:07)

32.6ºC

Máxima de 33.7ºC


----------



## stormy (18 Jun 2009 às 19:10)

33.1º


----------



## Chasing Thunder (18 Jun 2009 às 19:18)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 32.6ºC e o céu está com algumas nuvens.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 34.0ºC
T.Minima: 20.1ºC


----------



## stormy (18 Jun 2009 às 19:26)

32.9º...desce lentissimo


----------



## ct5iul (18 Jun 2009 às 19:36)

DRC disse:


> Neste dia em que faço anos tive uma minima de 19,1ºC
> e tenho actualmente 28,5ºC.



Boa Tarde:

Parabéns que contes muitos 

LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO
Temp actual: 31.5ºC 19:30
Temp ao Sol: 33.6ºC 19:30
Temp dentro de casa: 32.5ºC 19:30

Pressão: 1015.7Hpa 19:30
Intensidade do Vento: 1.4 km/h 19:30
Escala de Beaufort: 0
Direcção do Vento: W 19:30
Temperatura do vento: 31.5ºC 19:30
Humidade Relativa: 47 % 19:30
Chuva Precipitação actual : 0.0 mm 19:30
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.0 mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 3 Moderado 19:30
Altitude: 110Metros

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com/


----------



## stormy (18 Jun 2009 às 19:43)

32.3cº


----------



## stormy (18 Jun 2009 às 19:48)

31.9º Já desce com algum vigor


----------



## mr. phillip (18 Jun 2009 às 20:18)

Batida hoje a máxima do ano...
Custou a arrancar, mas foi: 34.3ºC, às 16h20.
De momento, céu limpo, vento fraco, 31.6ºC, 34%HR.


----------



## Gilmet (18 Jun 2009 às 20:19)

Por aqui 24,1ºC, a descer ao ritmo de -3,3ºC/h. Humidade a 60% e pressão a 1018 hPa.

Vento a 10,1 km/h de NNE (22º).

O céu está completamente limpo, mas há uma ligeira neblina.


----------



## stormy (18 Jun 2009 às 20:24)

29.8cº


----------



## Lousano (18 Jun 2009 às 21:05)

Neste momento céu pouco nublado, 25,0º e vento nulo.

Está muito abafado.


----------



## AnDré (18 Jun 2009 às 21:06)

A neblina nota-se bem na imagem de satélite.
Uma camada de poeira uniforme.





E sigo com uns já estagnados 27,8ºC.
Sem vento!
Hoje não tenho como arrefecer a casa.


----------



## stormy (18 Jun 2009 às 21:09)

28.6º


----------



## miguel (18 Jun 2009 às 21:10)

Tenho aqui agora 28,0ºC e 29,0ºC no quarto...


----------



## ct5iul (18 Jun 2009 às 21:16)

Sigo com 28.8ºC


----------



## João Ferreira (18 Jun 2009 às 22:18)

Olá

Sigo com 26.8ºC.


----------



## meteo (18 Jun 2009 às 22:22)

Vai agora nos 26 graus com vento de 0,0 km/hora


----------



## mr. phillip (18 Jun 2009 às 22:43)

Não corre uma ponta de ar...
Estão, de momento, 26.1ºC, 53%HR, 1017hpa.
Céu limpo, sem vento...

Extremos do dia:
22ºC
34.3ºC (máxima do ano)...


----------



## André Simões (18 Jun 2009 às 23:03)

Boas pessoal! Pequena pausa nos estudos para dar a máxima do ano...

Extremos de hoje:
Mínima:*20,8ºC*
Máxima:*34,5ºC* (máxima do ano)

Neste momento tenho 25,7ºC e 58% HR.


----------



## Lightning (18 Jun 2009 às 23:19)

Dentro de casa: 31,3ºC 
Fora de casa: 25,3ºC 

Vento a 4,3 km/h  xD


----------



## joseoliveira (18 Jun 2009 às 23:19)

*Olá boa noite*

T _*26.7 °C * 
H _*45%* 
V _*NOROESTE  /  2.0 mph - milhas por hora / 3.2 km/h / 0.9 m/s*
P _*1015.8 hPa* 
_____________________

O céu encontra-se limpo.
Mais uma noite agradável que antecede mais um dia bem quente!
Previstos dados próprios brevemente.


----------



## Gilmet (18 Jun 2009 às 23:59)

*Extremos de Hoje:*







_Dia de céu muito nublado durante a manhã, e limpo durante o resto do dia._

---

Actualmente tenho 21,7ºC.


----------



## AnDré (19 Jun 2009 às 00:03)

Começo o dia com 26,2ºC
Humidade nos 39% e nada de vento.


*Extremos de ontem:*
Tmin: 22,1ºC - Mínima mais alta desde há pelo menos 2 anos.
Tmáx: 34,9ºC - Máxima mais alta do ano.

Dia mais quente do ano!


----------



## Lousano (19 Jun 2009 às 00:07)

Despeço-me com 21,2º e vento nulo.


----------



## Relâmpago (19 Jun 2009 às 00:08)

Boa noite

Noite super tropical, sem vento praticamente.

Temp= 28.4º C
PA= 1015 hPa
HR= 42%


----------



## ct5iul (19 Jun 2009 às 00:11)

Boa Noite
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

TemP Minima 22.2ºC 06:36
Temp Maxima 39.9ºC 15:57

Temp actual 25.4ºC 00:00
Temp actual em Casa 32.1ºC 00:00
Pressão: 1016.4Hpa 00:00
Intensidade do Vento: 00.0 km/h 00:00
Escala de Beaufort :0
Direcção do Vento: N 00:00
Temperatura do vento: 25.4ºC 00:00
Humidade Relativa: 57 % 00:00
Chuva Precipitação actual : 0.0 mm 00:00
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.0 mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 Nulo 00:00
Altitude: 110Metros

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com/


----------



## Vince (19 Jun 2009 às 00:49)

Noite a roçar o desagradável, as casas já estão quentes com temperaturas interiores bem acima das exteriores.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Jun 2009 às 00:55)

Acabo de chegar a Moscavide com uma magnífica temperatura de *26,0 ºC*.

Noite excelente por aqui, depois de 2 dias por Beja, que souberam bastante bem pelas agradáveis temperaturas.

Mas a estadia por Moscavide vai ser curta, amanhã às 7h estarei novamente a arrancar para Évora e talvez volte à zona de Beja.

Esta deverá ser mais uma noite tropical por aqui.


----------



## ct5iul (19 Jun 2009 às 01:07)

ATÉ LOGO UMA BOA NOITE TROPICAL PARA TODOS SIGO COM 25.1ºC VENTO NULO 0.0KM/H HUMIDADE NOS 58%
DEIXO AQUI O MAPA DE RISCO DE INCÊNDIOS PARA PORTUGAL CONTINENTAL


----------



## joseoliveira (19 Jun 2009 às 02:53)

*Boa madrugada!* 

T _*24.3 °C*, em casa: *20.5 °C*
H _*52%* 
V _*OES-NOROESTE  / 0.0 km/h / 0.0 m/s (?)*
P _*1015.8 hPa *
____________________

Noite calma e revigorante para repor energias para + 1 dia que promete!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Jun 2009 às 07:22)

Bom dia.

Mínima de *21,9 ºC*.

Lá vou eu para Évora e Beja para mais um dia inteiramente dedicado ao passeio.


----------



## AnDré (19 Jun 2009 às 08:53)

joseoliveira disse:


> *Boa madrugada!*
> 
> T _*24.3 °C*, em casa: *20.5 °C*



Bom dia!
20,5ºC dentro de casa? Tenho 28,9ºC.

Esta noite já andei às voltas para dormir por causa de tanto calor.

E seguiu-se mais uma mínima tropical: *20,3ºC.*

Por agora 25,6ºC e 36% de humidade relativa.


----------



## fsl (19 Jun 2009 às 09:04)

Em OEIRAS noite tropical e o dia a prometer valores semelhantes aos de ontem !




 Condições actuais (actualizado a 19-06-09   8:57)
Temperatura:	23.3°C 
Humidade:	72%  
Ponto de Orvalho:	18.0°C 
Vento:	4.8 km/hr WSW
Pressão:	1018.3 mb
Precipitação Hoje:	0.0 mm
Precipitação Mês:	8.2 mm
Precipitação Ano:	 242.8mm
Wind chill:	 23.3°C 
Indíce THW:	 24.3°C 
Indíce Calor:	 24.3°C 


Extremos de hoje

MIN

MAX

Temperatura:	 21.8°C às   6:51	 25.1°C às  0:00
Humidade:	 58%  às   0:00	 72%  às   7:19
Ponto de Orvalho:	 15.6°C às   0:46	 18.3°C às   8:26
Pressão:	 1016.4mb  às   4:39	 1018.5mb  às   8:43
Precipitação mais intensa:		 0.0mm/hr  às  ----
Maior Rajada Vento:		 16.1 km/hr  às   0:59
Menor Sensação Térmica:	 21.7°C às   6:30	
Maior Indíce Calor		 25.6°C às   0:00


----------



## vitamos (19 Jun 2009 às 09:04)

Bom dia!

Curioso contraste de temperturas em relação a outros locais do litoral centro. Ontem após um dia quente (registei máxima de 31,7 , sensivelmente o mesmo que a EMA de Coimbra e menos 3ºC que a RUEMA). Mas de noite refrescou bem, ao contrário de outros locais. Registei mínima de 17,8 no meu "quente" sensor (a mínima ficou acima quer da EMA quer RUEMA.

O dia segue com céu limpo, calor apesar de uma brisa ligeira se sentir e uma pressão de 1017hPa.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (19 Jun 2009 às 09:04)

Bom Dia

A Minima de Hoje por aqui foi de 20.3ºC.
Por agora estão já 26.8ºC e o céu está limpo.


----------



## stormy (19 Jun 2009 às 09:09)

BOM DIA sigo com 25.4Cº


----------



## Lousano (19 Jun 2009 às 09:15)

Bom dia.

A mínima hoje foi de 16,6º.

Neste momento 21,9º, vento fraco/nulo e céu limpo.


----------



## mr. phillip (19 Jun 2009 às 09:38)

Bom dia!
Mínima mais alta do ano com 22.6ºC, pelas 06h00...
O dia está a começar muito quente, como ainda não vi este ano. Se a nebulosidade não se instalar, é dia para a máxima do ano.
Sigo com uns matinalmente abrasadores 29.5ºC, com apenas 48%HR, e 1019hpa.
Céu pouco nublado, vento fraco...


----------



## stormy (19 Jun 2009 às 09:58)

26.5cº


----------



## HotSpot (19 Jun 2009 às 10:05)

Minima igual à de ontem com 18,4ºC. Agora já sigo na casa dos 29ºC


----------



## Gilmet (19 Jun 2009 às 10:11)

Bom dia.

Mais uma mínima tropical. *21,2ºC* a de hoje.

Actualmente, que pouco passa das 10h, eis que já levo 29,4ºC, a subir ao ritmo de +4,4ºC/h!

Humidade a 41%, pressão a 1020 hPa e vento a 0,0 km/h.

O céu encontra-se limpo.


----------



## stormy (19 Jun 2009 às 10:23)

27.1cº


----------



## stormy (19 Jun 2009 às 10:44)

28.5Cº


----------



## stormy (19 Jun 2009 às 10:57)

QUE SUBIDA!!29.5Cº


----------



## ct5iul (19 Jun 2009 às 11:12)

Bom Dia
PELA 1 VEZ TIVE VONTADE DE IR PARA O TRABALHO O AR CONDICIONADO ESTA LIGADO AQUI DENTRO ESTÃO 18:5ºc  

LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO
Temp actual 28.3ºC 11:00
Pressão: 1018.1Hpa 11:00
Intensidade do Vento: 1.2 km/h 11:00
Escala de Beaufort :0
Direcção do Vento: S 11:00
Temperatura do vento: 28.3ºC 11:00
Humidade Relativa: 46 % 11:00
Chuva Precipitação actual : 0.0 mm 11:00
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.0 mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 6 ALTO 11:00
Altitude: 110Metros

ALERTA AMARELO PARA ALGUNS DISTRITOS DEVIDO A TEMPERATURA ELEVADA


----------



## Teles (19 Jun 2009 às 11:13)

Boas , por aqui a mínima foi de 17.4 e neste momento uma temperatura de 32.3


----------



## HotSpot (19 Jun 2009 às 11:15)

32,4ºC e a subir, subir, subir

Hoje devo ter uma máxima na casa dos 38ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (19 Jun 2009 às 11:15)

Às 10:41 cheguei a registar *31,1ºC*!! Depois disso, o vento tratou de fazer com que a temperatura descesse para os 28,8ºC actuais.

Humidade a 46%
Pressão a 1020 hPa
Vento a 9,4 km/h de SSO (202º).


----------



## stormy (19 Jun 2009 às 11:34)

31.1º hoje talvez chegue a 35º


----------



## mr. phillip (19 Jun 2009 às 11:40)

Sigo com 30.9ºC e 40%HR.
Céu praticamente limpo, aparte uns cirrus aqui e ali...


----------



## HotSpot (19 Jun 2009 às 12:11)

Já ultrapassei os 34ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (19 Jun 2009 às 12:11)

*Boa tarde*

T _*30.2 °C* 
H _*43%* 
V _*NORDESTE  /  2.0 mph - milhas por hora / 3.2 km/h / 0.9 m/s*
P _*1017.2 hPa*
______________________

Início de tarde já bem quente. 
O céu apresenta-se com algumas nuvens altas.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (19 Jun 2009 às 12:16)

Boa Tarde Por aqui já está um bafo terrivel, estão 35.8ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (19 Jun 2009 às 12:37)

Já Chegou aos 36.1ºC.


----------



## Mamede (19 Jun 2009 às 12:42)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Já Chegou aos 36.1ºC.



O Couço não é no interior sul?
Fronteira Alentejo/Ribatejo?


----------



## Chasing Thunder (19 Jun 2009 às 12:48)

Mamede disse:


> O Couço não é no interior sul?
> Fronteira Alentejo/Ribatejo?



É sim senhor


----------



## Bgc (19 Jun 2009 às 12:49)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Já Chegou aos 36.1ºC.



Incrível essa temperatura antes das 13h


----------



## HotSpot (19 Jun 2009 às 12:49)

Mamede disse:


> O Couço não é no interior sul?
> Fronteira Alentejo/Ribatejo?



Fica perto de Coruche, um pouco mais para o interior.


----------



## miguel (19 Jun 2009 às 12:51)

Boas
Trago a triste noticia que Setúbal está com um tempo de trampa para não dizer outra coisa 

Muito vento de SW e apenas 24,9ºC com 67%HR...pelo menos já deu para refrescar a casa...A mínima foi de novo tropical com 21,3ºC


----------



## HotSpot (19 Jun 2009 às 12:57)

miguel disse:


> Boas
> Trago a triste noticia que Setúbal está com um tempo de trampa para não dizer outra coisa
> 
> Muito vento de SW e apenas 24,9ºC com 67%HR...pelo menos já deu para refrescar a casa...A mínima foi de novo tropical com 21,3ºC



Eu aqui "só" tenho mais 10ºC. Mas estou mesmo a ver que o vento vira para SO e lá se vai o calor....


----------



## Gilmet (19 Jun 2009 às 13:00)

Estava de novo a alcançar os 32ºC, quando o vento moderado de SO (225º) fez com que a temperatura descesse para os 28,9ºC actuais!

Humidade a 38% e pressão a 1020 hPa. Vento a *21,2 km/h*.


----------



## miguel (19 Jun 2009 às 13:04)

HotSpot disse:


> Eu aqui "só" tenho mais 10ºC. Mas estou mesmo a ver que o vento vira para SO e lá se vai o calor....



E aqui já vi que se vira para NE estou frito  

25,4ºC
63%


----------



## Lousano (19 Jun 2009 às 13:18)

Neste momento 32,1º

Na zona Leste da vila o termómetro do carro marca apenas 30º e é bafejada com uma brisa de NW.


----------



## mr. phillip (19 Jun 2009 às 13:22)

Por aqui, está a levantar-se um vento moderado de W, o que está a fazer com que a temperatura não esteja a subir, e a HR esteja a aumentar...
Sigo com 30.2ºC, e 43%HR.


----------



## HotSpot (19 Jun 2009 às 13:53)

Tens razão, o vento está a fazer estragos. Já cheguei aos 36,8ºC e agora apenas 35,4ºC. Vento moderado de Oeste...


----------



## F_R (19 Jun 2009 às 14:20)

Boas pessoal

Por aqui vou com 36.8ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (19 Jun 2009 às 14:37)

Boas por aqui neste momento estão uns torridos 37.6ºC


----------



## Bgc (19 Jun 2009 às 14:40)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Boas por aqui neste momento estão uns torridos 37.6ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (19 Jun 2009 às 14:46)

Mantém-se o vento a fazer as vezes de termoestato...
Sigo com "apenas" 29.9ºC, após máxima de 31.7ºC.
HR nos 43%, bem longe dos valores de ontem.


----------



## Lousano (19 Jun 2009 às 15:28)

E chegou aos 36º


----------



## JoãoPT (19 Jun 2009 às 17:25)

Sigo com 29,7ºC, vento fraco e céu limpo.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (19 Jun 2009 às 17:36)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 36.6ºC e o céu está pouco nublado.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 37.9ºC( máxima do ano)
T.Minima: 20.3ºC


----------



## Lousano (19 Jun 2009 às 17:45)

Aqui também foi o dia mais quente do ano, com 36,2º

Neste momento 34,2º


----------



## Lousano (19 Jun 2009 às 18:32)

Finalmente surge o vento NW e a temperatura desce como uma flecha.

Neste momento 31,4º


----------



## meteo (19 Jun 2009 às 18:39)

Máxima mais baixa que os ultimos dias,de 29,7 ás 16e29..
A mínima é que continua altissima..21,8 ás 6:51.


----------



## F_R (19 Jun 2009 às 19:23)

Sigo com 33.7ºC

A máxima foi de 37.4ºC


----------



## HotSpot (19 Jun 2009 às 19:50)

Extremos de hoje:

*36.8 ºC (13:30)*
*18.4 ºC (06:18) *

A máxima foi mais baixa que ontem, embora a temperatura sentida tenha sido superior devido à humidade mais elevada.


----------



## joseoliveira (19 Jun 2009 às 20:30)

*Bom final de tarde* 

T _*28.2 °C* 
H _*38%  *
V _*WNW /  14.5 km/h / 4.0 m/s  *
P _*1015.5 hPa* 
____________________

O céu está praticamente limpo, apenas algumas e dispersas nuvens altas se observam no horizonte.


----------



## Lousano (19 Jun 2009 às 21:08)

Neste momento 25,8º

Edit: 21H14  - 25,0º (Inversão térmica lousanense no seu melhor)


----------



## AnDré (19 Jun 2009 às 21:24)

Por aqui a máxima chegou aos 32,9ºC.

Por agora vento fraco e 26,1ºC.
Humidade nos 34%.


----------



## Gilmet (19 Jun 2009 às 22:15)

A temperatura máxima não passou mesmo dos *32,6ºC*, pelas 12:04. Actualmente tenho 22,0ºC, e humidade a 68%.

Pressão a 1019 hPa, vento a 17,6 km/h de N (360º).


----------



## miguel (19 Jun 2009 às 22:22)

boas

A máxima não foi alem dos 28,0ºC menos 9ºC que ontem...

Agora sigo com 22,4ºC e 75%HR com vento fraco, estou desconfiado que se vai instalar nevoeiro não tarda!


----------



## ct5iul (19 Jun 2009 às 23:03)

Boa Noite
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

TemP Minima 21.9ºC 06:33
Temp Maxima 35.9ºC 12:28

Temp actual 25.9ºC 23:00
Temp actual em Casa 31.5ºC 23:00
Pressão: 1018.9Hpa 23:00
Intensidade do Vento: 0.0 km/h 23:00
Escala de Beaufort :0
Direcção do Vento: S 23:00
Temperatura do vento: 25.9ºC 23:00
Humidade Relativa: 48 % 23:00
Humidade dentro da casa 31% 23:00
Chuva Precipitação actual : 0.0 mm 23:00
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.0 mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 Nulo 23:00
Altitude: 110Metros


----------



## diogo (19 Jun 2009 às 23:06)

olá a todos

por aqui hoje a temperatura máxima foi de *32.8º*
tenho a casa num forno, quase a 28º

neste momento registo *18.1º*, bom fresquinho lá fora!


----------



## miguel (19 Jun 2009 às 23:07)

Esta estação do IM foi a cara chapada da minha estação todo o dia  










Agora registo:
22,2ºC
75%HR
1019hpa
vento fraco


----------



## joseoliveira (20 Jun 2009 às 00:20)

*Boa noite a todos*

T _*23.9 °C* 
H _*52%* 
V _*OES-NOROESTE  /  12.9 km/h / 3.6 m/s*
P _*1016.5 hPa*
____________________

Para muitos a noite é o momento mais desejado em dias como estes!


----------



## Gilmet (20 Jun 2009 às 00:35)

*Extremos de Ontem:*







_Dia de céu, em geral, pouco nublado por Cirrus._

---

Actualmente tenho 21ºC e 76% de humidade.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Jun 2009 às 00:45)

Cheguei agora mesmo a Moscavide, depois de mais um dia pelo Alentejo.

Valor actual de *24,6 ºC* e céu limpo.

Medi *19,0 ºC* com o carro no polígono do Poceirão, há 40 minutos atrás.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Jun 2009 às 00:48)

Extremos do dia 19 em Moscavide:

*21,9 ºC* / *34,1 ºC*


----------



## Lousano (20 Jun 2009 às 01:04)

Poceirão era um bom local para se verificar as temperaturas máximas nestes dias.

Neste momento já se desceu da barreira do 20º, acusando 19,8º, mas esse fresco não entra dentro de casa porque não existe nem uma brisa.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Jun 2009 às 01:07)

Lousano disse:


> Poceirão era um bom local para se verificar as temperaturas máximas nestes dias.



Certamente muitas a rondar os 40 ºC nos últimos dias e, na última tarde, deve ter andado na casa dos 38 ºC, pela minha experiência naquele local...

Aquece imenso durante o dia, mas consegue enormes arrefecimentos nocturnos.


----------



## Lousano (20 Jun 2009 às 01:09)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Certamente muitas a rondar os 40 ºC nos últimos dias e, na última tarde, deve ter andado na casa dos 38 ºC, pela minha experiência naquele local...
> 
> Aquece imenso durante o dia, mas consegue enormes arrefecimentos nocturnos.



Foi o que imaginei, algo que também acontece por esta antiga várzea.


----------



## JoãoPT (20 Jun 2009 às 01:32)

*Extremos:


Temperatura:*
*
Máxima: 30,4ºC*

*Mínima: 19,7ºC*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Jun 2009 às 08:52)

Muito Bom Dia

A Minima de Hoje por cá foi de 20.0ºC.
Neste momento estão 26.5ºC e o céu está limpo.


----------



## stormy (20 Jun 2009 às 08:52)

Agora 23.8Cº após uma minima de 21.8Cº


----------



## AnDré (20 Jun 2009 às 09:23)

Bom dia!

5ª mínima tropical consecutiva, embora hoje tenha sido no limite: *20,0ºC*.

Mais a oeste, na região de Sintra, a noite de hoje acabou por ser mais fresca devido à formação de nevoeiro que aqui não chegou.







E agora a temperatura vai subindo...
25,1ºC.


----------



## Lousano (20 Jun 2009 às 09:35)

Bom dia.

Mínima hoje de 15,3º.

Neste momento 23,6º, vento nulo e céu limpo.


----------



## mr. phillip (20 Jun 2009 às 10:18)

Bom dia!
Mais uma mínima tropical esta noite, com 22ºC.
De momento, sigo com céu limpo, vento fraco, 27.5ºC, 45%HR, 1016hpa.

Extremos de ontem:
22.6ºC
31.7ºC


----------



## diogo (20 Jun 2009 às 10:50)

Bom dia

esta noite a mínima foi de *15.7ºC*, agora já estão 25.4ºC, o céu limpo e pressão de 1018.0hPa.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Jun 2009 às 11:01)

Bom dia.

Mínima de *21,8 ºC*.

Céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## miguel (20 Jun 2009 às 11:09)

Boas
Mínima de 19,6ºC...

O dia já ia com 29ºC mas o vento voltou para SW e pronto ficou tudo estragado tal como ontem...

25,9ºC
60%HR
vento fraco de S/ SW


----------



## stormy (20 Jun 2009 às 11:26)

30.3Cº


----------



## Gilmet (20 Jun 2009 às 11:48)

Bom dia!

Noite de céu muito nublado por Fractus. Actualmente, o céu está limpo. A temperatura mínima foi de 17ºC, e neste momento sigo com 28,3ºC.

Humidade a 40%, pressão a 1019 hPa e vento moderado de N (360º).


----------



## MSantos (20 Jun 2009 às 11:56)

Bom dia

Estou de volta a Linda-a-Velha(Oeiras) por aqui o céu limpo e 30ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (20 Jun 2009 às 11:59)

30.9ºC, 30%HR, céu limpo...
O dia perfeito para... ir trabalhar à tarde!


----------



## miguel (20 Jun 2009 às 12:07)

Aqui continua o SW mais forte agora e a temperatura não sai dos 26ºC com 63%HR mais um dia arruinado pelo SW


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Jun 2009 às 12:12)

Boa Tarde.

Ai... por aqui já estão 34.3ºC, mais um dia de sufoco que vai ser.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Jun 2009 às 12:13)

Vai aquecendo, agora com *28,7 ºC*.

No entanto, a sensação térmica é bastante superior a essa.


----------



## mr. phillip (20 Jun 2009 às 12:25)

31.2ºC, 30%HR, vamos ver como se comporta o vento...
So far, so good, o vento segue fraco de SE.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Jun 2009 às 12:33)

Bolas grande pulo que temperatura deu já estão 35.6ºC, já não se pode andar lá fora.


----------



## mr. phillip (20 Jun 2009 às 13:46)

Já se segue, por aqui, nos 33.2ºC, 29%HR, sendo a temperatura aparente ao sol de cerca de 42ºC...


----------



## Gilmet (20 Jun 2009 às 13:47)

Por aqui, _apenas_ 30,1ºC. Humidade a 34%, pressão a 1019 hPa e vento fraco de NNO (338º).


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Jun 2009 às 13:59)

Boas!

Por aqui a mínima foi de *17.9ºC*! 

*Dados actuais:

Temp: 24.5ºC
HR: 62%
Pres: 1017.5mb*


----------



## miguel (20 Jun 2009 às 14:06)

Aqui mesmo com o vento de SW tenho 30,0ºC


----------



## ct5iul (20 Jun 2009 às 14:09)

Boa Tarde
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp actual 37.2ºC 14:00
Temp ao Sol 41.5ºC 14:00
Temp dentro de casa 31.8ºC 14:00
Pressão: 1016.8Hpa 14:00
Intensidade do Vento: 3.6 km/h 14:00
Escala de Beaufort :1
Direcção do Vento: SW 14:00
Temperatura do vento: 37.2ºC 14:00
Humidade Relativa: 39 % 14:00
Chuva Precipitação actual : 0.0 mm 14:00
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.0 mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 10 Muito Alto 14:00
Altitude: 110Metros

ESTAÇÃO COM ALARME DE TEMPERATURA ELEVADA
ESTAÇÃO COM ALARME DE  ULTRA VIOLETA ELEVADO

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com/


----------



## stormy (20 Jun 2009 às 14:22)

31.8cº


----------



## miguel (20 Jun 2009 às 15:31)

Tenho agora 31,3ºC e 30%HR com vento fraco a moderado de SW


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Jun 2009 às 15:35)

Céu limpo e vento fraco de SE.

Valor actual de *33,7 ºC*.

O vento deverá rodar para Norte dentro de instantes.


----------



## Gilmet (20 Jun 2009 às 15:35)

A temperatura máxima até ao momento foi de *30,7ºC* pelas 15:27. O vento moderado e contante impede uma subida contínua.

Actualmente tenho 29,8ºC, humidade a 35% e pressão a 1018 hPa. Vento a 15,5 km/h de O (270º).


----------



## Lightning (20 Jun 2009 às 16:01)

Máxima de 35,8ºC até agora. 

Já registei 36,5ºC numa das zonas mais quentes de corroios  (junto do moinho de maré, naquele campo aberto), há cerca de meia hora.

O vento está de oeste. A temperatura de vez em quando dá com cada salto...


----------



## miguel (20 Jun 2009 às 16:06)

Apesar do vento registo a esta hora 32,2ºC e o raio do vento de SW


----------



## fsl (20 Jun 2009 às 16:32)

Em OEIRAS a TEMP atingiu 35.3ºs !

ções actuais (actualizado a 20-06-09  16:29)
Temperatura:	34.7°C 
Humidade:	31%  
Ponto de Orvalho:	15.1°C 
Vento:	11.3 km/hr NNW
Pressão:	1015.7 mb
Precipitação Hoje:	0.0 mm
Precipitação Mês:	8.2 mm
Precipitação Ano:	 242.8mm
Wind chill:	 34.7°C 
Indíce THW:	 34.9°C 
Indíce Calor:	 34.9°C 


Extremos de hoje

MIN

MAX

Temperatura:	 19.3°C às   7:04	 35.3°C às 16:16
Humidade:	 27%  às  15:46	 81%  às   7:09
Ponto de Orvalho:	 13.3°C às  15:13	 18.3°C às  12:48
Pressão:	 1015.7mb  às  16:22	 1018.0mb  às   0:47
Precipitação mais intensa:		 0.0mm/hr  às  ----
Maior Rajada Vento:		 25.7 km/hr  às   5:51
Menor Sensação Térmica:	 18.9°C às   6:51	
Maior Indíce Calor		 36.7°C às  16:15


----------



## Gilmet (20 Jun 2009 às 16:47)

Actualmente tenho 30,8ºC. O céu está limpo, e não há qualquer neblina.

Humidade a 33%, pressão a 1018 hPa e vento a 14,0 km/h de ONO (292º).


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Jun 2009 às 16:53)

Como sempre por aqui, muita frescura quando comparado com o resto da AML!

*Temp: 27.8ºC*


----------



## miguel (20 Jun 2009 às 16:56)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Como sempre por aqui, muita frescura quando comparado com o resto da AML!
> 
> *Temp: 27.8ºC*



Deves ter o mesmo vento de SW que eu aqui!! 

Tive uma máxima até agora de 32,6ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Jun 2009 às 17:08)

miguel disse:


> Deves ter o mesmo vento de SW que eu aqui!!
> 
> Tive uma máxima até agora de 32,6ºC



Pois! Mas aqui o termómetro marca apenas *27.9ºC*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Jun 2009 às 17:45)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 36.7ºC e o céu está limpo.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 37.9ºC
T.Minima: 20.0ºC

PS: Estou farto deste calor


----------



## miguel (20 Jun 2009 às 18:43)

Neste momento tenho *35,7ºC*


----------



## ct5iul (20 Jun 2009 às 18:49)

Boa Tarde
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp actual 33.8ºC 18:45
Temp ao Sol 34.3ºC 18:45
Temp dentro de casa 32.3ºC 18:45
Pressão: 1017.5Hpa 18:45
Intensidade do Vento: 12.6 km/h 18:45
Escala de Beaufort :2
Direcção do Vento: W 18:45
Temperatura do vento: 33.8ºC 18:45
Humidade Relativa: 39 % 18:45
Chuva Precipitação actual : 0.0 mm 18:45
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.0 mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 4 Moderado 18:45
Altitude: 110Metros

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Jun 2009 às 19:00)

Máxima de *36,3 ºC* pouco antes das 18h.

Céu limpo e vento fraco de NO.


----------



## Gilmet (20 Jun 2009 às 19:06)

Após uma máxima de *30,9ºC* pelas 16:18, eis que a temperatura já desce. 26,2ºC é o que registo actualmente!

Humidade a 44%, pressão a 1018 hPa e vento a 7,9 km/h de NO (315º).

O céu mantém-se limpo!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Jun 2009 às 19:27)

*T Max: 28.0ºC*

*26.4ºC *

Agora começa a intensificar-se o calor dentro de casa!


----------



## vitamos (20 Jun 2009 às 19:36)

Flaviense21 disse:


> *T Max: 28.0ºC*
> 
> *26.4ºC *
> 
> Agora começa a intensificar-se o calor dentro de casa!



Olá Flaviense21!

Eu penso que estarás a relatar da zona de Sintra, mas pedia-te apenas para confirmar 

Por Lisboa céu limpo, e tempo quente, como tem sido aqui referido


----------



## Nuno (20 Jun 2009 às 19:56)

Boa tarde

Máxima 38,4ºC


----------



## psm (20 Jun 2009 às 20:14)

Vindo do guincho(cresmina) onde soprava vento fresco de NO moderado(o normal) com a inversão termica muito baixa +- pelos 100m chego ao Estoril e encontro muito calor e sem vento!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Jun 2009 às 20:18)

Arrefece imenso com a brisa de NO.

Agora *30,1 ºC* e *36 %* de humidade relativa.


----------



## Nuno (20 Jun 2009 às 20:22)

33ºC e pronto mais uma noite a grande


----------



## AnDré (20 Jun 2009 às 20:45)

Por aqui o sol já se pôs.
Por agora 27,4ºC.


*Extremos de hoje:*
Tmin: 20,0ºC
Tmáx: 33,4ºC


----------



## Gilmet (20 Jun 2009 às 20:58)

Hoje, no dia mais longo do ano, o Sol, aqui, pôs-se precisamente às:








Actualmente tenho 22,3ºC e humidade a 62%. Vento a 14,0 km/h de NNE (22º).


----------



## miguel (20 Jun 2009 às 21:05)

Hoje a mínima foi de 19,6ºC e a máxima foi de 35,7ºC...

Neste momento registo ainda 29,5ºC, 29%HR e vento fraco

Deve ter um grande incêndio perto de Setúbal porque vejo muito fumo no ar...


----------



## Madragoa (20 Jun 2009 às 21:17)

Boas tardes,e desculpem a ausencia...

Sigo por Almornos,Temp 20,4c ,vento fraco de No,Humidade 65%,um pouco mais fresco do que ontem a ésta hora....vamos ver se esta madrugada,e manhã temos novamente nevoeiro...até já


----------



## Gilmet (20 Jun 2009 às 22:05)

Já passa das 22h, mas ainda há _restos_ de claridade nos céus! Temperatura nos 22,1ºC!

Fantásticas noites, estas, de Verão!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Jun 2009 às 22:28)

Já está bastante mais fresco pela terra quente moscavidense.

Valores actuais de *26,2 ºC* e *38 %* de humidade relativa, com vento fraco de NO.


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Jun 2009 às 22:29)

Extremos dos últimos dias.

17 - Mín 20.3ºC máx 30.7ºC 

18 - Mín 22.7ºC máx 34.2ºC

19 - Mín 21.5ºC máx 32.9ºC

20 - Mín 17.9ºC máx 31.3ºC.


----------



## DRC (20 Jun 2009 às 22:49)

São praticamente 11h da noite e na Póvoa de Santa Iria estão ainda: 26,6ºC


----------



## Madragoa (20 Jun 2009 às 23:15)

Boa Noite
Sigo por Almórnos com....a Temperatura estabilizada nos 20.0c,em 2 horas desceu 4 décimas ,Vento fraco,humidade 65%....


----------



## Gilmet (21 Jun 2009 às 00:05)

*Extremos de Ontem:*






_Dia de céu limpo, tendo havido nevoeiro (não muito denso) ao fim da madrugada._

---

Actualmente tenho 20,4ºC e humidade a 67%.


----------



## joseoliveira (21 Jun 2009 às 00:17)

*Boa noite a todos!* 

T _*24.3 °C* 
H _*38%* 
V _*NOR-NOROESTE  /  6.4 km/h / 1.8 m/s*
P _*1015.5 hPa*
_____________________

Uma noite igual às anteriores com mínimas bem agradáveis.
O céu continua limpo antecipando mais um dia bem quente.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Jun 2009 às 00:32)

Extremos do dia 20:

*21,8 ºC* / *36,3 ºC*

---

Uma noite muito agradável, agora com *25,0 ºC*.


----------



## mr. phillip (21 Jun 2009 às 01:33)

Mais um dia quente, aqui à beira-tejo...

Extremos do dia:
22ºC
34.2ºC

De momento, sigo com uns mui quentes 24.7ºC, e 49%HR.
Céu limpo, vento nulo.


----------



## Gilmet (21 Jun 2009 às 01:40)

Ainda não _larguei_ a tropicalidade. Actualmente tenho 20,3ºC, estagnados.

Humidade nos 65% e vento a 11,8 km/h de NNO (338º).


----------



## joseoliveira (21 Jun 2009 às 03:13)

*Bom início de Verão para todos...* 

Por agora me despeço: 

T _*25.0 °C* 
H _*31%* 
V _*NOROESTE  /  4.8 km/h / 1.3 m/s*
P _*1014.4 hPa*

Para além do Verão oficial é a estação que se sente!


----------



## Lousano (21 Jun 2009 às 03:22)

Boa noite.

O dia 20 foi mais "fresco" não tendo passado além dos 34,8º.

Neste momento 19,4º e um inferno dentro de casa porque não existe nem uma brisa para poder entrar esse ar fresco.

Abençoado AC.


----------



## Madragoa (21 Jun 2009 às 07:29)

Bom dia,sigo desde a localidade de Almórnos,concelho de Sintra

Céu limpo 
Vento Fraco de E
Temperatura 21.6c
Humidade 57%
Penso que hoje não houve o nevoeiro....


----------



## Chasing Thunder (21 Jun 2009 às 09:19)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 19.2ºC.
Neste momento já estão 28.9ºC e o céu está limpo.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Jun 2009 às 10:30)

Mínima de *21,7 ºC*.

Céu limpo e vento fraco de NE.


----------



## mr. phillip (21 Jun 2009 às 10:40)

Bom dia!
Mais uma noite (já lhes perdi a conta), de mínimas tropicais, sendo que hoje foi de 21.9ºC.
De momento, céu limpo, e vento moderado que contribui para que a temperatura não dispare por aí acima...
Sigo então com 27.4ºC, 36%HR, 1015hpa.


----------



## joseoliveira (21 Jun 2009 às 10:51)

*Bom dia de Verão!*

T _*27.2 °C* 
H _*31%* 
V _*SU-SUDESTE  /  8.0 km/h / 2.2 m/s*
P _*1014.4 hPa* 
___________________

O céu encontra-se limpo e os indícios de um dia bastante quente já se fazem sentir... 
...boa praia se for o caso!


----------



## AnDré (21 Jun 2009 às 11:10)

Bom dia!

6ª noite tropical consecutiva. 
Hoje foi de 21,6ºC.
Começa a ser um pesadelo dormir...

Actualmente 29,8ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (21 Jun 2009 às 11:19)

O Sol já vai alto, e o dia está bem quente! Depois de uma mínima de *19,2ºC*, já levo 31,6ºC, e já alcancei os *32,4ºC*!

Humidade a 23%, pressão a 1017 hPa e vento a 7,9 km/h de S (180º), sendo que os 0,0 km/h são bastante frequentes.

Está abafado. Nem sei como é que os atletas de uma _maratona_ que está a decorrer aqui conseguem correr...


----------



## Nuno (21 Jun 2009 às 11:24)

Mais uma noite tropical, já perdi a conta, mínima 23ºC já vou nos 32ºC !


----------



## mr. phillip (21 Jun 2009 às 11:37)

Por aqui ainda uns "frescos" 29.5ºC com 40%HR.


----------



## diogo (21 Jun 2009 às 11:40)

Bom dia!
Esta noite a mínima foi de *15.9ºC*, fresco como de costume. Este ano ainda não tive noites tropicais...
Ontem a máxima foi de *30.6ºC*.

Agora (11:40) sigo com *30.6ºC*, 1017hpa, céu sempre limpo


----------



## miguel (21 Jun 2009 às 11:40)

Boas
Mínima de 21ºC mais uma tropical 

Agora vou com 26,6ºC devido ao vento de SW...antes das 11h já tinha 32ºC


----------



## AnDré (21 Jun 2009 às 12:02)

*31,9ºC* ao meio dia!!

É provavelmente a temperatura mais alta do ano aqui, e a esta hora.


----------



## miguel (21 Jun 2009 às 12:08)

AnDré disse:


> *31,9ºC* ao meio dia!!
> 
> É provavelmente a temperatura mais alta do ano aqui, e a esta hora.



Sim André hoje vai ser o dia mais quente do ano até agora em muitos locais 

Aqui vou agora com 29,3ºC e finalmente o vento não vem de SW mas é melhor não falar muito se não...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (21 Jun 2009 às 12:16)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui já estão uns incriveis 36.3ºC, hoje vai ser batida certamente a máxima do ano.


----------



## ct5iul (21 Jun 2009 às 12:16)

Bom dia
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

20-06-2009
Temp minima 22.3ºC 05:21
Temp maxima 37.6ºC 14:26 
----------------------------------
21-06-2009
Temp actual 35.2ºC 12:10
Temp ao Sol 39.7ºC 12:10
Temp dentro de casa 31.2ºC 12:10
Pressão: 1017.4Hpa 12:10
Intensidade do Vento: 0.7 km/h 12:10
Escala de Beaufort : 0
Direcção do Vento: W  12:10
Temperatura do vento: 35.2ºC 12:10
Humidade Relativa: 39 % 12:10
Chuva Precipitação actual : 0.0 mm 12:10
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.0 mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 9 MUITO ALTO 12:10
Altitude: 110Metros

ESTAÇÃO COM ALARME DE TEMPERATURA ELEVADA
ESTAÇÃO COM ALARME DE ULTRAVIOLETAS ELEVADO

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## Gilmet (21 Jun 2009 às 12:46)

Actualmente já levo *32,6ºC* de temperatura. Se o vento se mantiver calmo, terei, de certo, a máxima do ano, hoje!

Humidade a 26%


----------



## mr. phillip (21 Jun 2009 às 13:16)

Finalmente disparou a temperatura... 33ºC, 31%HR.
Já próximo da máxima do ano, que será batida se o vento colaborar, ausentando-se para parte incerta...


----------



## Gilmet (21 Jun 2009 às 13:28)

O anterior máximo do ano já foi completamente fulminado! Actualmente sigo com uns _interessantes_ *34,6ºC*.

Humidade a 23%.


----------



## Nuno (21 Jun 2009 às 13:30)

Boas, por aqui esta uma brasa 36.6ºC


----------



## ferreirinha47 (21 Jun 2009 às 13:40)

boas tardes máxima do ano atingida sigo 34,2º à sombra


----------



## Gilmet (21 Jun 2009 às 13:43)

Grande subida! Registo já *35,1ºC*!


----------



## stormy (21 Jun 2009 às 13:51)

agora 32.3Cº


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (21 Jun 2009 às 13:51)

Gilmet disse:


> Grande subida! Registo já *35,1ºC*!



Bolas! Tanto! 

Por aqui apenas *25.6ºC*


----------



## mr. phillip (21 Jun 2009 às 13:58)

Ainda não vou na máxima do ano, mas anda perto: 33.8ºC e 29%HR.
De novo uma bela tarde de trabalho que me aguarda....


----------



## AnDré (21 Jun 2009 às 14:01)

35,0ºC
Máxima do ano!

Vamos lá ver até onde vai...


----------



## stormy (21 Jun 2009 às 14:16)

32.9cº


----------



## StormFairy (21 Jun 2009 às 14:41)

Boas 

Só para dizer que aqui neste vale escaldante vou com *39ºC*.

Ontem á noite um pequeno incêndio (na Lagoinha perto da Cabovisão)  numa altura em que corria uma ligeira brisa, trouxe muitas cinzas para aqui. A água das piscinas ficou numa lástima... além de quente como tudo  ficou cinzenta.

Felizmente não foi nada grave, e o incêndio foi controlado rapidamente.


----------



## Madragoa (21 Jun 2009 às 14:46)

Boa tarde 


Sigo pelo concelho de Sintra, com 32,4c.
Vento fraco a moderado de SW.
Humidade 27%,e alguma neblusidade alta a começar a entrar de SW  
Pressão atmosférica estavél...


----------



## stormy (21 Jun 2009 às 14:52)

33.6Cº após já ter ido aos 33.7Cº


----------



## kikofra (21 Jun 2009 às 14:57)

Nos dados da METEO LEIRIA passamos a temperatura do alerta laranja, e segundo os do IM estavamos mesmo a beira as 12h


----------



## Lousano (21 Jun 2009 às 15:04)

Boa tarde.

A mínima hoje foi de 17,4º e neste momento 34,0.


----------



## stormy (21 Jun 2009 às 15:06)

34.0Cº


----------



## stormy (21 Jun 2009 às 15:08)

kikofra disse:


> Nos dados da METEO LEIRIA passamos a temperatura do alerta laranja, e segundo os do IM estavamos mesmo a beira as 12h



QUE BELA AMPLITUDE TERMICA
é muito tipico da zona oeste e extremadura


----------



## miguel (21 Jun 2009 às 15:09)

Por aqui vou neste momento com 28,2ºC, 43%HR e vento moderado de W SW


----------



## AnDré (21 Jun 2009 às 15:14)

*36,1ºC*
E vento agora de SE.

Estou a levar com o bafo todo que vem de Lisboa.


----------



## Gilmet (21 Jun 2009 às 15:14)

Temperatura máxima do dia, mês e ano! *35,6ºC* pelas 13:52.

Actualmente, muitos Cirrus no céu, e 32,3ºC. Humidade a 28% e pressão a 1017 hPa. Vento a 14,0 km/h de NO (315º).


----------



## kikofra (21 Jun 2009 às 15:15)

stormy disse:


> QUE BELA AMPLITUDE TERMICA
> é muito tipico da zona oeste e extremadura



Eu a noite muitas vezes abro a janela e tenho de fechar passado pouco tempo por causa de ficar com frio, mas sabe mesmo bem


----------



## stormy (21 Jun 2009 às 15:17)

kikofra disse:


> Eu a noite muitas vezes abro a janela e tenho de fechar passado pouco tempo por causa de ficar com frio, mas sabe mesmo bem



lembraste de uma vez em setembro leria ter tido uma minima de 3º e max de 30º
deveter sido fantastico


----------



## ct5iul (21 Jun 2009 às 15:37)

Boa Tarde
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp máxima 40.6ºC 14:07
Temp mínima 21.1ºC 06:21

Temp actual 35.1ºC 15:30
Temp ao Sol 39.3ºC 15:30
Temp dentro de casa 34.3ºC 15:30
Pressão: 1017.2Hpa 15:30
Intensidade do Vento: 6.8 km/h 15:30
Escala de Beaufort : 1
Direcção do Vento: SW 12:10
Temperatura do vento: 35.1ºC 15:30
Humidade Relativa: 36 % 15:30
Chuva Precipitação actual : 0.0 mm 15:30
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.0 mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 8 MUITO ALTO 15:30
Altitude: 110Metros

Algumas nuvens a norte podem ser vista pela web cam

ESTAÇÃO COM ALARME DE TEMPERATURA ELEVADA
ESTAÇÃO COM ALARME DE ULTRAVIOLETAS ELEVADO

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## diogo (21 Jun 2009 às 15:43)

Heh tambem já atingi a máxima do ano - *35.2ºC* - perto das 2 da tarde
Quase 20ºC de amplitude térmica hoje

Mas agora já levantou vento e desceu - sigo com 31.4ºC, 1016hpa


----------



## miguel (21 Jun 2009 às 15:54)

Tenho agora 31,6ºC


----------



## stormy (21 Jun 2009 às 16:08)

34.6º mas já foi aos 34.7º


----------



## Madragoa (21 Jun 2009 às 16:09)

Sigo com 30.6c
Começou a descer dado ao Vento que passou a ser por vezes moderado de Oeste.
A Este(Arruda dos Vinhos Montejunto...etc),aparecimento de alguma neblusidade a media altitude,mas rapidamente se dissipa....

O wheather watcher,a dár 37c para a Gago Coutinho...
Na Baixa.... deve andar muito perto dos 40c


Desde Almórnos,Concelho de Sintra


----------



## ct5iul (21 Jun 2009 às 16:16)

Madragoa disse:


> Sigo com 30.6c
> Começou a descer dado ao Vento que passou a ser por vezes moderado de Oeste.
> A Este(Arruda dos Vinhos Montejunto...etc),aparecimento de alguma neblusidade a media altitude,mas rapidamente se dissipa....
> 
> ...



Boas MADRAGOA ESPERO QUE TE ENCONTRES BEM 73

Sigo com 31.5ºC humidade 47% com algumas nuvens a norte

Já há alguns incêndios  http://www.prociv.pt/cnos/Pages/ListaFogos.aspx

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com
__________________
Daniel


----------



## Gilmet (21 Jun 2009 às 16:24)

A temperatura já desce. 29,3ºC actualmente.

Humidade a 30% e vento fraco a moderado de NO (315º).


----------



## miguel (21 Jun 2009 às 16:24)

Tive uma máxima até agora de 34,0ºC...

Agora tenho 32,5ºC, 30%HR e vento fraco a moderado quase sempre de SW ou W


----------



## stormy (21 Jun 2009 às 17:00)

Já desce, 33.9Cº


----------



## Madragoa (21 Jun 2009 às 17:31)

ct5iul disse:


> Boas MADRAGOA ESPERO QUE TE ENCONTRES BEM 73
> 
> Sigo com 31.5ºC humidade 47% com algumas nuvens a norte
> 
> ...



Ok está tudo bem obrigado.Cumprimentos

Sigo com 27,6c 
Vento fraco de NO

Desde Almórnos,Concelho de Sintra


----------



## ct5iul (21 Jun 2009 às 17:37)

Madragoa disse:


> Ok está tudo bem obrigado.Cumprimentos
> 
> Sigo com 27,6c
> Vento fraco de NO
> ...


ok quando poderes aparece via radio ou vertical estou de folga ate 4 feira um abraço vou ate a margem sul
Sigo com 33.5ºC 41%RH


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (21 Jun 2009 às 18:06)

Hoje apanhei temperaturas muito diversificadas!

Por volta das 15:00 saí de casa com 28ºC em direcção a Lisboa, já no IC19 a temperatura chegou por momentos a subir 1ºC por Km! Chegado a Sacavém o termómetro marcava 37.5ºC, no sentido inverso a caminho da praia, na 2ª Circular o termómetro marcou 39ºC no Campo Grande, já no nó para a CRIL em Benfica marcava 35.5ºC, chegado à praia em São Pedro do Estoril estavam uns agradáveis 24.5ºC! Agora chego a casa o carro marcava 28.5ºC e a estação está agora com a máxima do dia marcando 28.3ºC!

Como vêm há uma enorme diferença consoante a região da AML em que estejamos! E que diferenças!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Jun 2009 às 18:18)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Chegado a Sacavém o termómetro marcava 37.5ºC



Aqui em Moscavide, ao lado de Sacavém e à mesma altitude, tive uma máxima de *36,8 ºC*. 

Estas zonas encaixadas à beira-Tejo são muito quentes.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (21 Jun 2009 às 18:35)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Aqui em Moscavide, ao lado de Sacavém e à mesma altitude, tive uma máxima de *36,8 ºC*.
> 
> Estas zonas encaixadas à beira-Tejo são muito quentes.



De facto as diferenças nestas situações são abismais, mesmo num curto espaço há uma enorme diferença, muitas vezes tens cerca de mais 10ºC que eu aqui!

Aqui tive uma noite mais que tropical! Temp Mín: *22.8ºC*

Daqui também já posso avançar a máxima que foi mesmo os *28.3ºC*! 

Neste momento já desce bem, estou com *27.1ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (21 Jun 2009 às 18:53)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Daqui também já posso avançar a máxima que foi mesmo os *28.3ºC*!



É verdade! Grande diferença daí para aqui! Tiveste uma máxima 7,2ºC inferior à minha!

Actualmente já estamos mais próximos, uma vez que me encontro com 25,5ºC, a descer ao ritmo de -3,1ºC/h.

Humidade a 45% e vento a 16,9 km/h de ONO (292º).


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (21 Jun 2009 às 18:55)

Gilmet disse:


> É verdade! Grande diferença daí para aqui! Tiveste uma máxima 7,2ºC inferior à minha!
> 
> Actualmente já estamos mais próximos, uma vez que me encontro com 25,5ºC, a descer ao ritmo de -3,1ºC/h.
> 
> Humidade a 45% e vento a 16,9 km/h de ONO (292º).



Pois é Gil, agora até estás mais fresco que eu! Tenho *26.4ºC*


----------



## Vince (21 Jun 2009 às 18:56)

Flaviense21 disse:


> De facto as diferenças nestas situações são abismais, mesmo num curto espaço há uma enorme diferença, muitas vezes tens cerca de mais 10ºC que eu aqui!



São verdadeiramente espectaculares estas diferenças. O que se passou por exemplo esta tarde em Setúbal e Oeiras em que uma pequena brisa de SW (apesar do vento dominante na região ser de NW) manteve as temperaturas bem abaixo das expectativas. São situações bem interessantes de acompanhar.


----------



## psm (21 Jun 2009 às 19:13)

No seguimento de discussão das diferenças de temperaturas que existem com estas situações vos digo,que quando sai hoje de manhã para ir para Asssafora tive sempre muito calor no trajecto desde do Estoril até perto da terrugem para quem conhece estes local de Portugal e depois passar São joão das lampas entrei noutro pais ao nivel de temperatura (muito mais fresco) e ao mesmo tempo se encontrava nevoeiro no mar, e que entrava dentro de terra perto de mil metros um verdadeiro espectaculo(a inversão se situava nos 100 metros).


----------



## Madragoa (21 Jun 2009 às 19:18)

Por aqui...Temp 23.3c,desce a bom ritmo por éstas bandas...
Vento fraco a moderado de NE
Céu limpo
Humidade 40%
Pressão atmosférica estavél

Desde Almórnos,Concelho de Sintra


----------



## miguel (21 Jun 2009 às 19:30)

Bem de máxima tive 34,0ºC por um curto espaço de tempo!!  

Neste momento vento de W e apenas 26,7ºC com 40%HR


----------



## Lousano (21 Jun 2009 às 19:30)

A máxima hoje foi de 37,3º

Neste momento 35,1º e vento fraco.


----------



## joseoliveira (21 Jun 2009 às 19:39)

*Olá a todos!*

T _*28.8 °C* 
H _*31% * 
V _*WNW /  16.1 km/h / 4.5 m/s* 
P _*1013.1 hPa*
__________________

O céu tem estado pouco nublado ou limpo, apenas algumas nuvens altas a leste. Apesar de algum vento agora pelo final da tarde, não serve de grande atenuante ao ar quente que ainda se faz sentir.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Jun 2009 às 19:55)

Depois de uma solarenga e agradável tarde em que aproveitei para passear, infelizmente a temperatura desceu imenso.

Devido à brisa de SO, estão agora apenas *30,2 ºC* e a máxima foi de *36,8 ºC*.

Amanhã o dia deverá ser fresco.


----------



## ct5iul (21 Jun 2009 às 20:26)

Boa Tarde 
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp máxima 40.6ºC 14:07
Temp mínima 21.1ºC 06:21

Temp actual 28.6ºC 20:20
Temp ao Sol 29.8ºC 20:20
Temp dentro de casa 34.0ºC 20:20
Pressão: 1016.3Hpa 20:20
Intensidade do Vento: 0.0 km/h 20:20
Escala de Beaufort : 0
Direcção do Vento: NW 20:20
Temperatura do vento: 28.6ºC 20:20
Humidade Relativa: 36 % 20:20
Chuva Precipitação actual : 0.0 mm 20:20
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.0 mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 2 BAIXO 20:20
Altitude: 110Metros

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## Madragoa (21 Jun 2009 às 21:17)

Sigo com uns fresquinhos 18,2c,queda a pique da temperatura...
A minutos de ser (invadido)por nevoeiro que se desloca de W,SE,(tenho o tejadilho do carro já todo molhado),vai arrefecer a sério... 
Humidade 75%
O Vento fraco ,algumas vezes sópra moderado de NW


Incrivél a amplitude térmica fora das cidades!!!

Desde Almórnos,Concelho de Sintra


----------



## Nuno (21 Jun 2009 às 21:42)

Era só para dizer que máxima foi de 38.3ºC ao contrario do Miguel eu não sinto o vento SW por isso tenho tido as máximas normais que os modelos indicavam, já mostrei ao Miguel o que acontece neste tipo de situações


----------



## Gilmet (21 Jun 2009 às 21:45)

Alguma névoa, por aqui. Humidade nos 77%, temperatura nos 21ºC e vento moderado de NNO (338º).


----------



## Brigantia (21 Jun 2009 às 21:51)

20,9ºC neste momento na Nazaré. No Norte estava bem mais calor...


----------



## stormy (21 Jun 2009 às 21:54)

25.9Cº...DESCEU IMENSO


----------



## AnDré (21 Jun 2009 às 22:01)

Finalmente ar fresco para refrescar a casa.
Ao fim da tarde cheguei a ter 30,7ºC dentro de casa. Agora com tudo aberto, lá vai refrescando: 29,0ºC.

Lá fora, e depois de uma máxima de 36,4ºC, a temperatura lá vai descendo.
Estão uns agradáveis 23,0ºC e 43% de humidade relativa.


----------



## PedroAfonso (21 Jun 2009 às 22:18)

Olá, geralmente só venho cá quando está mau tempo. Infelizmente o tempo não tem permitido vir cá com mais regularidade... Mas vinha só referir que há muito tempo que não sabia tão bem estar na varanda como hoje. Que vento fresquinho agradável que está. 

As janelas estão  obviamente abertas para refrescar a casa que nunca desceu dos 28 graus nos últimos dias, excepto a sala de estar, a única com climatização. Estão 23.7ºC neste momento, a humidade subiu um bocadinho: 41%


----------



## Teles (21 Jun 2009 às 22:22)

Boas, a máxima hoje por aqui , chegou aos 38.8 neste momento estão 29.8 e a mínima foi de 22.4


----------



## stormy (21 Jun 2009 às 22:32)

25.5º


----------



## miguel (21 Jun 2009 às 22:33)

O fresquinho reina por aqui também e sigo com 23,3ºC e 68%HR com vento fraco de W


----------



## Lousano (21 Jun 2009 às 22:44)

Neste momento 25,0º

Esta noite deverá ser a mínima mais alta do ano... talvez uns 19º


----------



## stormy (21 Jun 2009 às 22:47)

24.9º


----------



## Madragoa (21 Jun 2009 às 23:02)

Boa Noite

Temp Actual-16.5c
Temp Máx-33.8c
Humidade 95%,prestes a ser (invadido) por mais um banco de nevoeiro...e parece é que desta só levanta amanhã!


Desde Almórnos,Concelho de Sintra


----------



## Chasing Thunder (21 Jun 2009 às 23:16)

Boa Noite

Por aqui neste momento estão 27.3ºC e o vento esse é fraco.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 39.1ºC ( MÁXIMA DO ANO)

T.Minima: 19.2ºC


----------



## AnDré (22 Jun 2009 às 00:04)

A temperatura desceu bastante nos último minutos.
Acabei por ter a mínima do dia agora às 23h59: 20,9ºC.


*Extremos de ontem:*
Tmin: 20,9ºC
Tmáx: *36,4ºC*

Agora, já vai nos 20,6ºC.
Fim à vista dos 6 dias seguidos com mínimas tropicais.


----------



## mr. phillip (22 Jun 2009 às 00:13)

Foi por uma unha negra, mas foi: batida a máxima do ano com 34.4ºC.
Após a máxima, a temperatura desceu muito depressa, coincidindo com o aumento do vento de origem marítima...
Hoje será o fim das mínimas tropicais, visto que sigo com 20.1ºC, e com o nevoeiro que vai entrando, ainda vai cair mais...

Extremos do dia:

19.9ºC (às 23h57)
34.4ºC (14h15).

De momento, céu limpo, mas com algum nevoeiro, vento nulo.
20,1ºC, 85%HR, 1016hpa.


----------



## Gilmet (22 Jun 2009 às 00:16)

*Extremos de Ontem:*







_Dia de céu pouco nublado por Cirrus. Nevoeiro à noite._

---

Actualmente tenho 18ºC, e o nevoeiro mantém-se.


----------



## joseoliveira (22 Jun 2009 às 01:10)

*olá boa noite!*

T _*20.7 °C* 
H _*69%* 
V _*WSW  /  3.0 mph / 4.8 km/h / 1.3 m/s*
P _*1014.8 hPa*
____________________

Desde o final da tarde de ontem que se notam os efeitos da entrada de ar marítimo mais fresco e húmido. 
De momento e sobretudo nos pontos mais altos das elevações circundantes de Loures, verifica-se a existência de alguma neblina.


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Jun 2009 às 01:31)

Por cá dia marcado por um valente inferno que se abateu aqui pela região e que agora já lá vai.

Mínima 18.4ºC máxima 34.6ºC.

Em dias de muito calor, estes bicharocos passam o dia todo escondidos, e aparecem há noite para apanhar insectos.

São muito raras por cá, é a primeira vez que fotografo uma osga por cá.


----------



## Lousano (22 Jun 2009 às 08:53)

Bom dia.

Ao contrário das minhas previsões, a temperatura desceu bem de madrugada tendo a mínima sido de 15,6º.

Neste momento 20,1º, céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (22 Jun 2009 às 08:54)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 21.0ºC.
Neste momentoestão 22.1ºC e está nevoeiro.


----------



## vitamos (22 Jun 2009 às 08:56)

Bom dia!

Manhã de céu pouco nublado e vento fraco. Será ainda um dia quente por estas bandas, mas longe da canícula dos últimos dias!


----------



## HotSpot (22 Jun 2009 às 09:55)

Extremos dia 20

*Max. 38,1ºC (16:14)*
*Min. 17,8ºC (06:30)*

Extremos dia 21

*Max. 39,7ºC (14:49)* Máxima do ano
*Min. 16,7ºC (06:30)*

Máxima muito alta ontem, que acabou por ser a mais alta desde que tenho aqui a estação. O valor máximo de 2008 foi de 38,6ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (22 Jun 2009 às 10:07)

Bom dia!
E eis como tudo se altera de um dia para o outro...
Por cá, céu muito nublado e vento fraco.
Mínima de 18.3ºC, e actual de 21.8ºC, 67%HR; 1019hpa.


----------



## stormy (22 Jun 2009 às 10:15)

minima de 19.0º estando agora 21.2º


----------



## AnDré (22 Jun 2009 às 10:47)

Gilmet disse:


> Actualmente tenho 18ºC, e o nevoeiro mantém-se.



O nevoeiro que estava na faixa costeira ocidental, mas que não chegava aqui:





Entretanto durante a noite acabou por encobrir e refrescar bem.
Mínima de 16,2ºC.

Por agora o céu mantém-se muito nublado e a temperatura nos 21,3ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (22 Jun 2009 às 10:51)

*olá bom dia...*

T _*20.2 °C* 
H _*65%* 
V _*OES-SUDOESTE  /  8.0 km/h / 2.2 m/s*
P _*1017.5 hPa* 

Céu apresenta-se pouco nublado, por vezes muito nublado composto por nuvens altas.

Bem diferente dos dias anteriores, nota-se uma descida acentuada das temperaturas.


----------



## Mjhb (22 Jun 2009 às 10:59)

HotSpot disse:


> Extremos dia 20
> 
> *Max. 38,1ºC (16:14)*
> *Min. 17,8ºC (06:30)*
> ...



Máxima um pouco quente demais para mim...
Bem, ainda outro dis  estavam mais de 40ª no centro alentejano, e por aqui pouco mais de 27ºC, portanto não é de estranhar mt.


----------



## Gilmet (22 Jun 2009 às 11:06)

Bom dia!

Após uma noite de nevoeiro, veio uma manhã de céu encoberto. A temperatura mínima foi de 16ºC e actualmente tenho 20,8ºC.

Humidade a 67%, pressão a 1020 hPa e vento a 13,0 km/h de O (270º). Ponto de Orvalho nos 14,4ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Jun 2009 às 11:09)

Mínima fresca de *18,5 ºC*.

Céu nublado, vento fraco de NO e *22,6 ºC*.


----------



## stormy (22 Jun 2009 às 11:28)

24.4cº


----------



## mr. phillip (22 Jun 2009 às 12:26)

O céu, de momento, está limpo, mas a temperatura segue bem fresca: 23ºC, 57%HR, UV6.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (22 Jun 2009 às 12:26)

Neste momento 29.2ºC.


----------



## stormy (22 Jun 2009 às 12:30)

23.7cº


----------



## Gilmet (22 Jun 2009 às 12:46)

O céu apenas está encoberto a Norte, pelo que aqui o Sol já brilha livremente! Temperatura nos 21,4ºC e humidade a 59%.

Vento a 13,0 km/h de NO (315º).


----------



## miguel (22 Jun 2009 às 13:00)

Boas

Mínima de 18,9ºC...

Agora sigo com céu limpo e 24,4ºC, 46%HR, 1021hpa e vento fraco a moderado de SW


----------



## ajrebelo (22 Jun 2009 às 13:00)

Boas

Por aqui, 22.9º , vento fraco, céu pouco nublado. 

Abraços


----------



## stormy (22 Jun 2009 às 13:21)

24.5º


----------



## mr. phillip (22 Jun 2009 às 13:50)

Bem fresco que continua por aqui... 23.4ºC, 56%HR.
Ontem por esta hora...


----------



## stormy (22 Jun 2009 às 13:52)

ainda 24.5º


----------



## Gilmet (22 Jun 2009 às 14:34)

Até agora a temperatura não passou dos *22,4ºC*! Impressionante! Que descida em relação a ontem!!

Humidade a 55% e ainda alguns Fractus a Norte e Oeste.


----------



## Lousano (22 Jun 2009 às 14:35)

Hoje mais fresco com 29,2º, céu limpo e vento fraco/moderado.

Edit:  28,2º - Erro ao digitar


----------



## stormy (22 Jun 2009 às 14:53)

24.6Cº


----------



## HotSpot (22 Jun 2009 às 15:11)

Máxima de 28,3ºC até agora.  comparando com o calor dos últimos dias.


----------



## stormy (22 Jun 2009 às 15:34)

sigo com 25.3Cº....uma miseria!!!


----------



## mr. phillip (22 Jun 2009 às 15:57)

Por aqui uns frescos 24.3ºC, que é, até ver, a máxima do dia...
Vento moderado de NO.


----------



## stormy (22 Jun 2009 às 16:42)

25.4º....


----------



## AnDré (22 Jun 2009 às 17:06)

stormy disse:


> 25.4º....



Ainda assim estás ligeiramente acima da média das máximas de Lisboa para o mês de Junho (24,8ºC).

Mas de facto de ontem para hoje, a temperatura deu cá um trambolhão.

Em Odivelas a máxima foi de 24,0ºC, contra os 36,4ºC de ontem.
Portanto *-12,4ºC*.

Por agora 23,6ºC e 45% de humidade relativa.


----------



## Lousano (22 Jun 2009 às 17:19)

Neste momento 26,6º, e agora o vento mais fraco, mas está muito abafado.


----------



## miguel (22 Jun 2009 às 17:48)

Por aqui a máxima foi de 27,4ºC

Agora registo 25,6ºC, 43%HR, 1019hpa e vento fraco de W


----------



## Gilmet (22 Jun 2009 às 18:02)

A temperatura máxima foi de apenas *23,0ºC*. Actualmente tenho 20,9ºC e alguns Fractus sobrevoam a Serra.

Humidade a 62%, pressão a 1019 hPa e vento a 4,3 km/h de NO (315º).


----------



## Chasing Thunder (22 Jun 2009 às 18:17)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 29.8ºC e o vento sopra fraco de NW.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 31.8ºC
T.Minima: 21.0ºC


----------



## stormy (22 Jun 2009 às 18:21)

AnDré disse:


> Ainda assim estás ligeiramente acima da média das máximas de Lisboa para o mês de Junho (24,8ºC).


é considerada uma temperatura dentro da media aquela que esteja entre -0.5 e +0.5 da media, por isso estou com 0.1º de anomalia positiva
agora tenho 23.8º


----------



## mr. phillip (22 Jun 2009 às 18:39)

A máxima foi de 24.4ºC, exactamente menos 10ºC que ontem...
De momento, 23.2ºC, 60%HR, 1018hpa.


----------



## Lousano (22 Jun 2009 às 18:49)

Máxima hoje foi de 28,6º

A temperatura continua estável, neste momento 25,9º


----------



## joseoliveira (22 Jun 2009 às 20:25)

*bom final de tarde...* 

T _*20.9 °C* 
H _*59%* 
V _*OES-NOROESTE  /  16.1 km/h / 4.5 m/s* 
P _*1017.5 hPa* 
____________________

O céu está praticamente limpo.
A meu ver foi um dia cujos valores da temperatura estiveram bem mais próximos do que se pode considerar normal para este período.


----------



## Madragoa (22 Jun 2009 às 20:38)

Boa tarde a todos.
Dia bastante mais fresco do que ontem...mesmo tendo passado o dia em Lisboa um (forno),pelo menos aqui a minha zona,comparado com o sitio de aonde me estive a reportar neste fim de semana

Temp 24.7c
1019 hpa
Vento fraco NE/E
Céu limpo

Sigo pela zona do `Conde Barão`,freguesia de São Paulo,Lisboa


----------



## Gilmet (22 Jun 2009 às 21:03)

O Sol pôs-se há pouco. Ainda resta muito luminosidade no ar! A temperatura desce rapidamente. A noite de hoje será mais fria. Actualmente tenho 18ºC, e humidade a 75%.

O céu está cada vez mais nublado por Fractus.


----------



## João Ferreira (22 Jun 2009 às 21:39)

Olá

Sigo com 19.2ºC.


----------



## stormy (22 Jun 2009 às 22:03)

19.9º


----------



## João Ferreira (22 Jun 2009 às 22:09)

Sigo com 18.6ºC


----------



## Relâmpago (22 Jun 2009 às 22:19)

Boa noite

Bem mais fresco hoje... lá fora, porque em casa ainda tenho 27º C. Vamos ver se isto arrefece um pouco mais durante esta semana; já estou farto de calor

Temp=21º C
HR= 53%
PA= 1020 hPa


----------



## mr. phillip (22 Jun 2009 às 22:24)

Vou com 19.8ºC, 70%HR, 1019hpa, céu limpo, vento fraco.

Extremos do dia:

18.3ºC
24.4ºC


----------



## miguel (22 Jun 2009 às 23:44)

Aqui tenho a esta altura 19,6ºC e 65%HR...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Jun 2009 às 23:51)

Extremos de hoje:

*18,5 ºC* / *27,8 ºC*

---

Um dia fresco, embora praticamente sem vento, tal como os anteriores.


----------



## Lousano (23 Jun 2009 às 00:10)

Neste momento 18,3º e vento fraco de NW.

Finalmente uma noite com uma aragem para refrescar a casa.

Céu encoberto por neblina.


----------



## Gilmet (23 Jun 2009 às 00:16)

*Extremos de Ontem:* (Apenas alguns)






_Dia de nevoeiro, pela madrugada, céu muito nublado por Fractus, pela manhã, e céu pouco nublado por Cirrus, à tarde. De notar uma descida da temperatura máxima de_ *12,6ºC* _em relação ao dia anterior!_

---

Actualmente tenho 17ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (23 Jun 2009 às 00:28)

boa noite a todos... 

Temperatura: *17.5 °C* 
Humidade: *80%* 
Vento: *NOROESTE  /  11.3 km/h / 3.1 m/s*
Pressão: *1018.2 hPa* 
__________________________

O céu encontra-se pouco nublado ou mesmo limpo; apenas surgiram há pouco algumas neblinas nas elevações circundantes a Loures.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Jun 2009 às 00:59)

Gilmet disse:


> De notar uma descida da temperatura máxima de *12,6ºC*



Aqui, mais para o interior, desceu apenas 9 ºC.

Ainda assim o dia apresentou-se relativamente fresco.


----------



## JoãoPT (23 Jun 2009 às 01:20)

Hoje, um dia mais frio, e uma diferença de *11ºC* na temperatura máxima, dia de céu limpo, vento fraco a moderado.


*Extremos:


Máxima: 22,4ºC

Mínima: 18ºC*


----------



## AnDré (23 Jun 2009 às 08:18)

Bom dia!

Por aqui muitas nuvens, mas o sol vai brilhando.
Mínima de 15,2ºC.


Ontem os extremos foram:
Tmin: 16,2ºC
Tmáx: 24,0ºC (-12,4ºC que no dia anterior).


----------



## Gilmet (23 Jun 2009 às 09:07)

Bom dia!

Noite de céu encoberto, e temperatura mínima de 16ºC. Actualmente sigo com 19ºC e o céu encontra-se muito nublado.

Humidade a 67%, pressão a 1019 hPa e vento a 15,5 km/h de NO (315º).


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Jun 2009 às 09:15)

Bom dia.

Mínima de *17,8 ºC*.

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco de NNO.


----------



## vitamos (23 Jun 2009 às 09:30)

Bom dia!

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco. Manhã fresca, sem ser de todo desagradável.


----------



## stormy (23 Jun 2009 às 09:45)

minima de 18.3º e T.actual de 20.7º


----------



## stormy (23 Jun 2009 às 10:19)

21.0º ligeiramente


----------



## Lousano (23 Jun 2009 às 10:23)

Bom dia.

A mínima hoje foi de 15,9º.

Neste momento céu muito nublado, vento fraco e 23,1º.


----------



## ct5iul (23 Jun 2009 às 10:45)

Bom Dia
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp actual 25.5ºC 10:40
Temp ao Sol 31.9ºC 10:40
Temp dentro de casa 26.1ºC 10:40
Pressão: 1018.0Hpa 10:40
Intensidade do Vento: 7.5 km/h 10:40
Escala de Beaufort : 2
Direcção do Vento: NW 10:40
Temperatura do vento: 25.5ºC 10:40
Humidade Relativa: 56 % 10:40
Chuva Precipitação actual : 0.0 mm 10:40
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.0 mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 4 MODERADO 10:40
Altitude: 110Metros

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## Gilmet (23 Jun 2009 às 11:08)

Actualmente tenho 21,0ºC e o céu está muito nublado por Cirrus Spissatus.

Humidade a 57% e vento a 11,5 km/h de O (270º).


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Jun 2009 às 11:27)

Ainda um pouco fresco, com *25,1 ºC*.

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco de NO.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Jun 2009 às 11:36)

Boa Dia.

A Minima de hoje foi de 16.6ºC.
Por agora estão 27.0ºC, o vento sopra fraco de W e o céu está nublado com abertas por nuvens altas.


----------



## João Ferreira (23 Jun 2009 às 11:54)

Olá

Hoje registei uma mínima de 16.5ºC.

Sigo com 26.9ºC.


----------



## stormy (23 Jun 2009 às 11:54)

24.1º espero uma maxima de 27º


----------



## Teles (23 Jun 2009 às 11:59)

Boas temperatura actual de 26.6 e o céu cheio de Cirrocumulus stratiformis undulatus


----------



## miguel (23 Jun 2009 às 12:25)

Boas

Aqui tive uma mínima de 17,6ºC 

Neste momento céu nublado por nuvens altas, 24,8ºC, 43%HR, 1020hpa e vento fraco a moderado de W NW


----------



## stormy (23 Jun 2009 às 12:35)

24.5º simplesmente nao sobetalvez nao chegue aos 27º deve ficar-se pelos 26º


----------



## Gilmet (23 Jun 2009 às 12:39)

Aparecem agora alguns Fractus a Este. Os Cirrus Spissatus continuam a _dominar os céus_!

Temperatura nos 22,1ºC.

Humidade nos 54%, pressão a 1018 hPa, vento de SE (135º), nos 7,9 km/h. Ponto de Orvalho nos 12,1ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (23 Jun 2009 às 14:21)

Boa tarde!
Após mínima de 17.6ºC, sigo com 24.9ºC, 53%HR, 1017hpa.
Céu pouco nublado, vento moderado de NO.


----------



## stormy (23 Jun 2009 às 14:48)

até agora tive de maxima 25.7º, e agora tenho 25.4º


----------



## Lousano (23 Jun 2009 às 15:42)

Por aqui uma tarde agradável com céu pouco nublado e vento moderado de NW.

Neste momento 26,7º


----------



## stormy (23 Jun 2009 às 15:54)

estagnada a temperatura segue nos 25.3º


----------



## mr. phillip (23 Jun 2009 às 16:31)

Creio que a máxima já tenha sido atingida, com 25.7ºC.
De momento, 24.2ºC, 58%HR, 1017hpa.
Céu pouco nublado, vento moderado.


----------



## vitamos (23 Jun 2009 às 16:42)

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco numa tarde extremamente agradável!


----------



## Gilmet (23 Jun 2009 às 16:50)

Uma tarde muito agradável, sem dúvida. Bastantes Fractus no céu, vento moderado, nos 24,1 km/h actualmente, e temperatura nos 21,7ºC, com máxima de *23,4ºC* pelas 15:21!

Humidade nos 58%, pressão a 1017 hPa e ponto de orvalho nos 12,9ºC.


----------



## stormy (23 Jun 2009 às 16:59)

já desce24.9º max de 25.7º.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Jun 2009 às 17:14)

Máxima de *28,4 ºC*.

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco de Oeste.


----------



## miguel (23 Jun 2009 às 17:41)

Por Setúbal a máxima foi de 28,0ºC ainda assim mais que ontem que foi de 27,4ºC  

Agora céu limpo, vento fraco e 25,4ºC com 43%HR...


----------



## stormy (23 Jun 2009 às 17:51)

agora uns miseros 24.3º


----------



## stormy (23 Jun 2009 às 18:20)

23.7º....
agora vou para a louriceira de onde postarei até sexta, no fim de semana vou para santo andré ( para tentar fugir á frente )


----------



## Gilmet (23 Jun 2009 às 18:52)

O céu está cada vez mais nublado por Fractus. Temperatura nos 21,8ºC, estável, e humidade a 66%.

Vento a 21,2 km/h de ONO (292º).


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Jun 2009 às 19:09)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 27.0ºC, o vento sopra fraco de W e o céu está mpouco nublado.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 31.1ºC

T.Minima: 16.6ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (23 Jun 2009 às 20:10)

bom final de tarde... 

Neste momento registam-se *21 °C* e o vento a soprar fraco de *WNW*.
Ao longo do dia o céu apresentou-se em geral pouco nublado composto essencialmente por nuvens altas mas agora pelo final da tarde surgem algumas a apenas 1100m.


----------



## João Ferreira (23 Jun 2009 às 20:20)

Sigo com 20.8ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (23 Jun 2009 às 20:33)

O Sol está prestes a pôr-se, por detrás dos grandes Fractus que cobrem grande parte do céu!

Temperatura nos 19ºC, humidade a 74% e vento a 20,5km/h.


----------



## psm (23 Jun 2009 às 20:39)

Faço a minha escrita a do gil


----------



## AnDré (23 Jun 2009 às 21:09)

Por aqui foi um dia bem ameno. 

A temperatura variou entre os 15,6ºC de mínima e os 24,2ºC de máxima, com o vento de noroeste sempre a marcar presença.

Algumas nuvens agora na faixa costeira ocidental, e 19,3ºC.
Humidade nos 63%.


----------



## Madragoa (23 Jun 2009 às 21:25)

Bom final de dia 

Sigo com...
Temperatura  a 1.5mts da telha. 20.6c
Pressão atmosférica 1017hpa,(...a descer lentamente ao longo do dia...)
Vento fraco de NW
Céu limpo 


Sigo desde a zona do `Conde Barão`,Freguesia de São Paulo,Lisboa


----------



## mr. phillip (23 Jun 2009 às 21:36)

Bom, final de um dia muito ameno, embora dentro de casa pareça que estamos ainda num forno... bendito AC...

Sigo com 20.8ºC, 71%HR, céu pouco nublado, vento fraco.

Extremos do dia:
17.6ºC
25.7ºC


----------



## miguel (23 Jun 2009 às 23:04)

Aqui sigo a esta hora com 20,5ºC, 64%HR e vento fraco de NW


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Jun 2009 às 23:05)

Por cá ontem foi um dia marcado por algumas nuvens, e por uma grande quebra nas temperaturas, tornando o dia agradável em relação aos passados.

Mínima 16.5ºC máxima 23.2ºC

Por cá hoje foi um dia marcado por nuvens altas até ao final da tarde, passando a baixas à medida que o sol se punha, e assim se mantêm.

Mínima 16.1ºC máxima 23.3ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (23 Jun 2009 às 23:19)

*Extremos de Hoje:* (Apenas alguns...)







_Dia de céu, em geral, muito nublado por Fractus e Cirrus Spissatus._

---

Uma foto de há pouco:






---

Actualmente tenho 18ºC.


----------



## ct5iul (23 Jun 2009 às 23:25)

Boa Noite
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp minima 15.8ºC 06:33
Temp maxima 29.7ºC 13:19 

Temp actual 18.5ºC 23:20
Temp dentro de casa 27.0ºC 23:20
Pressão: 1017.7Hpa 23:20
Intensidade do Vento: 5.7 km/h 23:20
Escala de Beaufort : 1
Direcção do Vento: NW 23:20
Temperatura do vento: 18.5ºC 23:20
Humidade Relativa: 79 % 23:20
Chuva Precipitação actual : 0.0 mm 23:20
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.0 mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta:0 NULO 23:20
Altitude: 110Metros

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com
__________________


----------



## JoãoPT (23 Jun 2009 às 23:43)

Dia de céu pouco nublado até ao fim da tarde.
Vento fraco a moderado.
Actualmente estão 18,5ºC.


Extremos:

Máxima: 24,4ºC

Mínima: 15,6ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Jun 2009 às 01:27)

Extremos do dia 23:

*17,8 ºC* / *28,4 ºC*

---

Valor actual de *19,4 ºC* e céu pouco nublado, vento fraco de ONO.


----------



## Gilmet (24 Jun 2009 às 02:03)

Despeço-me com céu muito nublado por Fractus, e temperatura nos 17ºC e humidade a 87%. Vento a 5,8 km/h de NO (315º).


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Jun 2009 às 02:26)

Vai descendo e já me encontro com *18,8 ºC* e *79 %* de humidade relativa.


----------



## Lousano (24 Jun 2009 às 05:02)

No dia 23 a máxima foi de 27,4º.

Neste momento 13,7º e com o São João ainda com muita pujança, mas já não dá para mim.


----------



## vitamos (24 Jun 2009 às 08:51)

Bom dia!

Manhã fresca com  céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (24 Jun 2009 às 08:56)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 17.1ºC.
Por agora sigo com 23.8ºC e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Jun 2009 às 11:05)

Bom dia.

Mínima de *18,3 ºC*.

Céu muito nublado por cumulus e vento fraco de Oeste.


----------



## AnDré (24 Jun 2009 às 11:33)

Bom dia!

Por aqui mínima de 16,7ºC.

Por agora muitas nuvens e 22ºC.
O vento sopra em geral fraco de Noroeste.


----------



## ct5iul (24 Jun 2009 às 11:47)

Bom Dia
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp actual 22.3ºC 11:40
Temp ao Sol 25.1ºC 11:40
Pressão: 1015.8Hpa 11:40
Intensidade do Vento: 5.2 km/h 11:40
Escala de Beaufort : 1
Direcção do Vento: W 11:40
Temperatura do vento: 21.6ºC 11:40
Humidade Relativa: 62 % 11:40
Chuva Precipitação actual : 0.0 mm 11:40
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.0 mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 3 Moderado11:40
Altitude: 110Metros


----------



## Chasing Thunder (24 Jun 2009 às 12:30)

Boa tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 30.5ºC e o céu está nublado com abertas.


----------



## Gilmet (24 Jun 2009 às 13:17)

Boa tarde!

Temperatura mínima de 17ºC, numa noite de céu muito nublado/encoberto por Fractus. Houve nevoeiro na Serra, mas aqui não. Actualmente levo 20,8ºC, e o céu está muito nublado por Cumulus Mediocris.

Humidade a 53%, pressão a 1016 hPa e vento a 14,0 km/h de O (270º).


----------



## Gilmet (24 Jun 2009 às 14:20)

Há pouco, pela Louriceira, o nosso colega *Stormy* relatava 25,5ºC de temperatura, e 40% de humidade.

---

Por aqui, actualmente, o céu mantém-se muito nublado, e a temperatura é de 21,1ºC. Humidade a 52% e vento a 10,8 km/h de NO (315º).


----------



## Gilmet (24 Jun 2009 às 16:26)

Isto hoje está muito morto! 

Actualmente sigo com 21,3ºC, e o céu mantém-se muito nublado por Cumulus Mediocris. Humidade nos 56%.

Vento a soprar a 17,6 km/h de ONO (292º).

É possível avistar muita neblusidade no mar:


----------



## mr. phillip (24 Jun 2009 às 18:15)

Boa tarde!
Mínima de 18.2ºC e máxima de 24.9ºC
Dia com céu muito nublado de manhã, tendo vindo a limpar ao longo do dia.
De momento, céu pouco nublado, vento fraco de W, 22.6ºC, 62%HR, 1014hpa.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (24 Jun 2009 às 18:41)

Boa tarde

Neste momento sigo com com 27.2ºC, o vento sopra fraco de W e o céu está nublado com abettas.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 30.7ºC
T.Minima: 17.1ºC


----------



## João Ferreira (24 Jun 2009 às 19:17)

Olá

Sigo com 21.9ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (24 Jun 2009 às 20:30)

O *Stormy*, pela Louriceira, relata 21ºC e 57% de humidade.

---

Por aqui, temperatura máxima foi de 22,6ºC pelas 15:03. Actualmente tenho 20,5ºC e humidade nos 69%.

Vento a 17,6 km/h de ONO (292º).


----------



## João Ferreira (24 Jun 2009 às 20:41)

Sigo com 20.5ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (24 Jun 2009 às 20:57)

*boa tarde a todos* 

Durante boa parte do dia o céu apresentou-se com muitas nuvens porém alternado com boas abertas. De momento encontra-se pouco nublado ou mesmo limpo. Estão *19.8 °C* e o vento a soprar fraco de *Oeste*.


----------



## mr. phillip (24 Jun 2009 às 21:33)

Céu limpo, mas com uma bela frente de nuvens a norte...
20ºC, 73%HR, 1015hpa.

Extremos do dia:
18.2ºC
24.9ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Jun 2009 às 22:20)

Máxima de *25,3 ºC*.

Céu pouco nublado por cirrus e alguns cumulus a Leste.


----------



## ct5iul (24 Jun 2009 às 22:51)

Boa Noite
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp minima 16.8ºC 05:43
Temp maxima 26.8ºC 09:38

Temp actual 19.1ºC 22:50
Temp dentro de casa 26.6ºC 22:50
Pressão: 1016.6Hpa 22:50
Intensidade do Vento: 0.0 km/h 22:50
Escala de Beaufort : 0
Direcção do Vento: E 22:50
Temperatura do vento: 19.1ºC 22:50
Humidade Relativa: 74 % 22:50
Chuva Precipitação actual : 0.0 mm 22:50
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.0 mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta:0 NULO 22:50
Altitude: 110Metros

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Jun 2009 às 23:18)

Extremos de hoje:

*18,3 ºC* / *25,3 ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (24 Jun 2009 às 23:56)

*Extremos de Hoje:* (Apenas alguns)






_Dia de céu muito nublado por Fractus, durante a madrugada e manhã, e Cumulus, durante a tarde._

---

Actualmente tenho 18,8ºC e humidade nos 74%.


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Jun 2009 às 00:01)

Por cá foi um dia de céu pouco nublado e assim se mantem.

Mínima 17.1ºC máxima 22.2ºC.


----------



## AnDré (25 Jun 2009 às 00:14)

*Extremos de ontem:*
Tmin: 16,7ºC
Tmáx: 23,8ºC

Actualmente estou com 18,1ºC e 72% de humidade relativa.


----------



## Lousano (25 Jun 2009 às 01:06)

Boa noite.

No dia de São João a mínima foi de 13,3º e a máxima de 26,4º.

Neste momento promete chover, o vento está praticamente nulo e 17,3º de temperatura.


----------



## Gilmet (25 Jun 2009 às 01:58)

Despeço-me com 18,0ºC e céu encoberto. Humidade a 75% e vento fraco de NO (315º).


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Jun 2009 às 02:10)

Céu muito nublado, vento fraco de Oeste e *19,4 ºC*.


----------



## joseoliveira (25 Jun 2009 às 08:29)

*bom dia a todos!* 

O dia iniciou-se com muitas nuvens e com vento em geral fraco de *W/SW*.
De momento estão *19.1ºC* _óptimo para um dia de trabalho!!!


----------



## vitamos (25 Jun 2009 às 09:00)

Bom dia!

Céu encoberto. A chuva marcou presença ao início da manhã mas neste momento encontra-se ausente. Vento fraco


----------



## Madragoa (25 Jun 2009 às 09:02)

Bom dia 

Sigo por Lisboa,com...
Temp actual 20.1c
Minima desta madrugada 18,1c
Céu muito nublado
Vento W/SW fraco

E agora vamos trabalhar...


----------



## Teles (25 Jun 2009 às 09:24)

Boas , por aqui o céu muito nublado e até ao momento 4mm de precipitação


----------



## Gilmet (25 Jun 2009 às 10:18)

Bom dia!

Noite de céu encoberto, com temperatura mínima de 18ºC. Actualmente, sigo ainda com 19,8ºC, e o céu vai _abrindo_ cada vez mais!

Humidade nos 57%, pressão a 1016 hPa e vento a 8,6 km/h de NO (315º).


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Jun 2009 às 11:05)

Bom dia.

Mínima de *19,3 ºC*.

Céu encoberto e vento fraco de Oeste.


----------



## ct5iul (25 Jun 2009 às 11:28)

Bom Dia
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp actual 20.4ºC 11:25
Temp ao Sol 21,4ºC 11:25
Pressão: 1013.8Hpa 11:25
Intensidade do Vento: 2.3 km/h 11:25
Escala de Beaufort : 1
Direcção do Vento: W 11:25
Temperatura do vento: 20.1ºC 11:25
Humidade Relativa: 54 % 11:25
Chuva Precipitação actual : 0.0 mm 11:25
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.0 mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta:2 Fraco 11:25
Altitude: 110Metros


----------



## miguel (25 Jun 2009 às 12:16)

Boas
Por aqui a mínima foi de 19,1ºC bem mais que ontem que foi de apenas 17,2ºC...

Manha de céu muito nublado mas que na ultima hora tem vindo a abrir com pequenas abertas, a temperatura é de 23,7ºC com 54%HR e vento fraco...


----------



## Gilmet (25 Jun 2009 às 12:20)

Há pouco, o *Stormy* relatava 21,9ºC e 50% de humidade, pela Louriceira.

---

Por aqui, actualmente, 21,0ºC. O céu encontra-se cada vez mais limpo.


----------



## AnDré (25 Jun 2009 às 12:21)

Por aqui o dia começou com céu encoberto, mas ao longo da manhã tem vindo a limpar.
Neste momento pouco nublado, e vento fraco de oeste.

Quanto a temperaturas, tive mínima de 17,5ºC.
Por agora 21,2ºC e 49% de humidade relativa.


----------



## João Ferreira (25 Jun 2009 às 13:38)

Olá

Hoje a mínima foi de 18.7ºC.
Agora sigo com 21.1ºC


----------



## vitamos (25 Jun 2009 às 14:19)

Boa tarde.

Céu com generosas abertas. Uma tarde amena e agradável


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Jun 2009 às 14:34)

Boa Tarde

A Minima de hoje foi de 17.3ºC.
Por agora estão 27.6ºC, o vento sopra fraco de W e o céu está nublado com abertas.


----------



## Gilmet (25 Jun 2009 às 14:54)

Dia muito monótono, o de hoje. Céu muito nublado por Cumulus, e temperatura nos 20,8ºC.

Humidade a 50%. Vento a 14,0 km/h de ONO (292º), tendo já atingido os *32,4* km/h.


----------



## mr. phillip (25 Jun 2009 às 16:11)

Boa tarde!
Por aqui o dia amanheceu muito cinzento e assim se manteve durante algum tempo.
Por agora, muitas nuvens no céu, mas muitas abertas.
Temperatura amena, nos 23.3ºC, 57%HR, 1014hpa.
Mínima de 19.3ºC, máxima de 24ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (25 Jun 2009 às 16:27)

olá boa tarde 

Diferente do ocorrido durante a manhã, o panorama alterou-se e verificou-se uma diminuição substancial da nebulosidade.
De momento estão *21.6 ºC* e vento fraco de *SW*.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Jun 2009 às 17:35)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 26.2ºC, o vento sopra fraco de W e o céu está nublado com abertas.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 27.9ºC
T.Minima: 17.3ºC


----------



## Gilmet (25 Jun 2009 às 17:41)

A temperatura máxima não passou dos *21,7ºC*. Um dia bem fesquinho!

Actualmente tenho 20,8ºC e humidade nos 54%. O céu está muito nublado. Tudo na mesma, desde o meu último post!...


----------



## Lousano (25 Jun 2009 às 17:53)

Boa tarde.

O dia começou com períodos de precipitação fraca durante a madrugada e moderada durante a manhã. Tarde com boas abertas.

A mínima foi de 14,4º e a máxima de 24,4º.

Neste momento 22,3º.


----------



## miguel (25 Jun 2009 às 18:04)

Tive uma mínima de 19,1ºC e uma máxima de 25,0ºC...

Agora céu pouco nublado e 22,7ºC, 44%HR, 1017hpa e vento fraco a moderado de W/SW


----------



## mr. phillip (25 Jun 2009 às 19:31)

Dia de baixa amplitude térmica, apenas com 4.7ºC.
De momento, 22.6ºC, 61%HR.
Céu nublado com abertas, vento moderado de NO.


----------



## ct5iul (25 Jun 2009 às 20:08)

Boa Tarde
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp actual 22.2ºC 20:00
Temp ao Sol 23,4ºC 20:00
Pressão: 1016.7Hpa 20:00
Intensidade do Vento: 4.6 km/h 20:00
Escala de Beaufort : 1
Direcção do Vento: NW 20:00
Temperatura do vento: 22.2ºC 20:00
Humidade Relativa: 62 % 20:00
Chuva Precipitação actual : 0.0 mm 20:00
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.0 mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 3 MODERADO 20:00
Altitude: 110Metros

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Jun 2009 às 20:19)

Dia fresco.

Máxima de *24,0 ºC*.

Céu bastante nublado e vento fraco de Oeste.


----------



## ct5iul (25 Jun 2009 às 20:22)

ha uma nuvem aqui por cima que estar a pingar podem ver em http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## Brigantia (25 Jun 2009 às 20:53)

Nazaré acordou com alguns aguaceiros que rápidamente se dissiparam.

Neste momento 21,2ºC.


----------



## João Ferreira (25 Jun 2009 às 21:17)

Sigo com 19.5ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Jun 2009 às 21:23)

Extremos de hoje:

*19,3 ºC* / *24,0 ºC*


----------



## mr. phillip (25 Jun 2009 às 21:59)

Extremos do dia:
19.3ºC
24ºC

De momento, céu pouco nublado, vento fraco, 19.9ºC, 75%HR.


----------



## ct5iul (25 Jun 2009 às 22:27)

Boa Noite
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp minima 18.5ºC 22:21----Nova Minima 22:59 18.2ºC
Temp maxima 26.8ºC 12:30      engraçado foi igual a maxima de ontem

Temp actual 18.6ºC 22:25
Pressão: 1017.3Hpa 22:25
Intensidade do Vento: 1.4 km/h 22:25
Escala de Beaufort : 0
Direcção do Vento: NE 22:25
Temperatura do vento: 18.6ºC 22:25
Humidade Relativa: 73 % 22:25
Chuva Precipitação actual : 0.0 mm 22:25
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.0 mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta:0 NULO 22:25
Altitude: 110Metros

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## João Ferreira (25 Jun 2009 às 22:31)

Sigo com 18.9ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Jun 2009 às 22:43)

Por cá hoje foi um dia marcado por céu pouco nublado e assim se mantem.

Mínima 17.1ºC máxima 22.2ºC


----------



## ct5iul (25 Jun 2009 às 22:57)

Minima batida neste momento 18.2ºC


----------



## Gilmet (25 Jun 2009 às 23:05)

O céu apresenta-se muito nublado, e a temperatura encontra-se nos 18ºC. Humidade a 75% e vento a 7,9 km/h de NO (315º).


----------



## AnDré (26 Jun 2009 às 00:11)

Afinal a mínima do dia acabou por se registar nos últimos minutos.

*Extremos do dia 25*

Tmin: 17,4ºC
Tmáx: 24,0ºC


----------



## JoãoPT (26 Jun 2009 às 00:36)

Extremos:

Temperatura:

Máxima: 23,4ºC

Mínima: 16,7ºC


----------



## Gilmet (26 Jun 2009 às 01:10)

*Extremos de Ontem:* (Apenas alguns)







_Dia de céu muito nublado por Cumulus._

---

Actualmente tenho 17ºC, e humidade a 76%.

Uma foto do anoitecer:


----------



## Gilmet (26 Jun 2009 às 03:42)

Despeço-me com céu pouco nublado por Fractus, na faixa N-O, e 16ºC de temperatura. 

Vento fraco de N (360º).


----------



## joseoliveira (26 Jun 2009 às 08:12)

*olá bom dia...* 

Início de dia com algumas nuvens, mais fresquinho e muitas superfícies molhadas devido ao orvalho desta madrugada.
De momento estão *17.5 ºC* com vento fraco de *N/NE*.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (26 Jun 2009 às 08:56)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 14.7ºC.
Por agora estão 21.5ºC e o céu está nublado com abertas.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Jun 2009 às 09:10)

Bom dia.

Mínima de *17,1 ºC*.

Céu muito nublado por cumulus e vento fraco de Leste.


----------



## Lousano (26 Jun 2009 às 09:45)

Bom dia.

Noite fresca com 12,2º de mínima.

Neste momento 18,9º, céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## Saul Monteiro (26 Jun 2009 às 09:56)

Boas

Mínima de 16.7ºC (6:22)

Sigo com céu parcialmente nublado

20.3ºC

53%Hr

1014hpa

Vento fraco E


----------



## Gilmet (26 Jun 2009 às 11:46)

Bom dia!

Madrugada de céu muito nublado e assim se mantém. Temperatura mínima de 16ºC, e actualmente sigo com 20,3ºC.

Humidade a 60%, vento a 13,0 km/h de ONO (292º), e pressão a 1017 hPa.´

---

Há pouco, pela Louriceira, o *Stormy* relatava 23,1ºC de temperatura, e humidade a 41%.


----------



## Madragoa (26 Jun 2009 às 12:39)

Boa tarde...sigo por Lisboa
Madrugada com a Temp. minima de 15.8c,e céu nublado.
Actualmente Temp 24.8c,céu muito nublado principalmente a NW/N/NE, por umas nuvens bastantes escuras.
Vento fraco de E/SE.


----------



## AnDré (26 Jun 2009 às 12:49)

Por aqui mínima de 15,3ºC.

Agora o sol vai brilhando por entre muitas nuvens.
O vento sopra em geral fraco de sul.
22,1ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (26 Jun 2009 às 15:47)

Actualmente sigo com 21,7ºC, tendo a temperatura máxima até ao momento sido de *22,0ºC*. O vento sopra moderado, constante, do quadrante O, estando nos 24,1 km/h neste momento, e com um valor máximo de *28,1 km/h*. O céu mantém-se muito nublado por Cumulus, sob uma camada de Cirrus.

Humidade a 46%, pressão a 1017 hPa e ponto de orvalho nos 8,8ºC.


----------



## Lousano (26 Jun 2009 às 16:47)

O ínicio de tarde aqueceu bem, chegando ao 27,8º e agora com mais nebulosidade já desceu até aos 24,1º


----------



## mr. phillip (26 Jun 2009 às 17:19)

Boa tarde.
Dia de céu nublado com abertas, tempo que se mantém por agora, mas com o céu mas descoberto...
Mínima de 17.6ºC e máxima de 25.4ºC.
De momento, 23.7ºC, 55%HR, vento moderado de O.

Mais logo estarei um pouquinho mais a sul a reportar o tempo... Bissau...


----------



## miguel (26 Jun 2009 às 17:48)

Boas 
Tive de mínima 17,1ºC e de máxima 24,5ºC...

Agora céu limpo com 23,5ºC, 38%HR, 1018hpa e vento fraco de W SW


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Jun 2009 às 20:10)

Máxima de *25,3 ºC*.

Dia relativamente fresco de céu muito nublado.


----------



## Gilmet (26 Jun 2009 às 20:14)

A temperatura máxima foi de *22,4ºC* pelas 16:23.

Actualmente sigo já com 19,6ºC, e o céu encontra-se muito nublado por Cirrus, e Cumulus a Nordeste. Humidade a 62% e pressão a 1017 hPa. Vento a 15,5 km/h de NO (315º).


----------



## Chasing Thunder (26 Jun 2009 às 20:14)

Boa Tarde

Por agora estão 24.4ºC, o vento sopra fraco de W e o céu está nublado com abertas em especial por nuvens altas.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 29.9ºC
T.Minima: 14.7ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Jun 2009 às 23:53)

Extremos de hoje:

*17,1 ºC* / *25,3 ºC*

---

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco de NO.

Valores actuais de *18,7 ºC* e *73 %* de humidade relativa.

Pressão em subida, já nos *1017,2 hPa*.


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Jun 2009 às 00:34)

Por cá dia marcado por algumas nuvens e vento.

Mínima 16.0ºC máxima 24.2ºC.


----------



## Lousano (27 Jun 2009 às 00:39)

Neste momento o céu está estrelado, ausência de vento e 14,9º de temperatura.


----------



## Gilmet (27 Jun 2009 às 01:59)

*Extremos de Ontem:*






_Dia de céu muito nublado por Cumulus Mediocris e Cumulus Humilis, bem como Cirrus._

---

Actualmente tenho 16ºC, e humidade a 76%.


----------



## joseoliveira (27 Jun 2009 às 07:21)

*bom dia e bom fim-de-semana a todos...* 

À semelhança de ontem, o dia amanheceu fresquinho e orvalhado.
De momento estão *17.4 ºC*, vento fraco de *Sudeste* e céu com algumas nuvens.


----------



## miguel (27 Jun 2009 às 14:48)

Boas

Tive uma mínima fria de 14,0ºC

Agora o fresco continua e sigo com 23,1ºC, 67%HR, 1017hpa e vento moderado SW


----------



## AnDré (27 Jun 2009 às 15:28)

Boa tarde!

Por aqui muitas nuvens e vento moderado de SSO.
A temperatura está nos 24ºC.

À hora de almoço caiu um aguaceiro de segundos, mas que deu para molhar a estrada.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Jun 2009 às 15:33)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 30.2ºC, o vento sopra por vezes moderado de SW e o céu está nublado com abertas.A Minima de hoje foi de 14.6ºC


----------



## miguel (27 Jun 2009 às 16:35)

Muito fresco aqui vou com 21,8ºC, 69%HR e vento moderado de S


----------



## mr. phillip (27 Jun 2009 às 16:45)

Bom dia!
Acabadinho de acordar, depois de mais uma noite de trabalho, desta vez em Bissau, verifico que o céu está muito nublado, mas com abertas, e o vento sopra moderado com rajadas, de O.
Temperatura de 25.2ºC, 63%HR, 1015hpa.
Mínima de 19.2ºC, máxima até ao momento, de 26.2ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (27 Jun 2009 às 16:50)

Esqueci-me de colocar os extremos de ontem, dia 26:

17.6ºC
25.4ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Jun 2009 às 17:47)

Boa Tarde

Neste momento sigo com 28.1ºC, vento moderado de SSW e céu nublado com abertas.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 31.3ºC
T.Minima: 14.6ºC


----------



## Gilmet (27 Jun 2009 às 19:47)

Dia de céu muito nublado por Fractus e Cumulus. Temperatura máxima de 23ºC. Mantenho este valor.


----------



## mr. phillip (27 Jun 2009 às 20:26)

22.3ºC, 75%HR, e continua a entrar nebulosidade...


----------



## miguel (27 Jun 2009 às 21:19)

Mínima de 14,0ºC e máxima de 23,5ºC...

Agora céu a ficar muito nublado e 20,6ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (27 Jun 2009 às 21:49)

21.4ºC e já 81%HR. Céu nublado com abertas, vento moderado.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (27 Jun 2009 às 22:30)

Como chove em Sintra!


----------



## AnDré (27 Jun 2009 às 22:57)

Por aqui também chove!

Miudinha mas tocada a vento fraco a moderado de Sudoeste.
0,2mm


----------



## AnDré (28 Jun 2009 às 00:00)

Termino o dia com 0,6mm acumulados.

Extremos:
Tmin: 14,4ºC
Tmáx: 25,3ºC


Por agora 19,8ºC, céu encoberto e vento fraco a moderado de sudoeste.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Jun 2009 às 00:27)

Acabo de chegar a Moscavide e choveu um pouco, mas não o suficiente para que fosse registada precipitação.

---

Extremos do dia 27:

*17,1 ºC* / *24,7 ºC*

*< 0,2 mm*


----------



## Lousano (28 Jun 2009 às 00:39)

Boa noite.

O dia 27JUN09 foi ventoso, com pouca nebulosidade, com mínima de 10,3º e máxima de 28,4º.

Neste momento céu encoberto, vento forte de SW e 20,2º de temperatura.


----------



## psm (28 Jun 2009 às 07:21)

Bom dia!

Belo domingo este vai ser neste momento chove moderadamente com trovoada a SW donde moro, e com vento fraco de SW.


----------



## Vince (28 Jun 2009 às 07:41)

psm disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> Belo domingo este vai ser neste momento chove moderadamente com trovoada a SW donde moro, e com vento fraco de SW.



Parece uma célula interessante


----------



## AnDré (28 Jun 2009 às 08:07)

Terceiro forte trovão!

O primeiro até me fez cair da cama, mas no 2º nem 1 segundo passou entre o relâmpago e o trovão. Que bomba!!

Chove torrencialmente.

9,8mm acumulados desde as 0h.


----------



## Gilmet (28 Jun 2009 às 08:21)

Nada melhor para acordar que o melodioso som da trovoada, que há tanto tempo não ouvia.

Neste momento parou de chover, mas tem chovido forte até agora. Temperatura nos 18ºC.


----------



## AnDré (28 Jun 2009 às 08:23)

16,7mm!!!

Chove de forma impressionante!!

Mais uns quantos trovões!


----------



## psm (28 Jun 2009 às 08:27)

Enquanto o Andre tem festa da grossa, aqui onde estou chove fraquinho.


----------



## AnDré (28 Jun 2009 às 08:36)

Já parou.
Mas continuo a ouvir os trovões agora em Loures.
E são bastantes.

17,6mm acumulados.


----------



## Gilmet (28 Jun 2009 às 08:47)

Muito tempo à janela, mas nem um relâmpago para a máquina...

Agora volta a chover moderado.


----------



## joseoliveira (28 Jun 2009 às 10:02)

*olá bom dia*  

A apartir das 08H00, mesmo a uma relativa distância deu para ver alguns relâmpagos e até trovões com uma sonoridade considerável acompanhados de uns aguaceiros fortes. Apesar de a visibilidade não ser das melhores avalio como Bom.
De momento estão *19.1 ºC* e vento muito fraco de *Sudoeste*.


----------



## Vince (28 Jun 2009 às 10:04)

Já entram umas novas mas mais a sul








Descargas até às 09:00


----------



## AnDré (28 Jun 2009 às 10:20)

Precipitação acumulada nas EMAs e RUEMAs de Lisboa nas últimas 2 horas:












Nas estações amadoras, desde as 0h:

19,8mm Portela
18,1mm Arroja, Odivelas
15,0mm Oeiras, Barcarena
14,0mm Amadora
13,2mm Arroios, Lisboa
12,2mm Almada
7,8mm Oeiras, Cascais
7,6mm Benavente
6,8mm Moita
6,3mm Corroios


----------



## squidward (28 Jun 2009 às 10:38)

bela forma de começar o dia!
Acordei com o barulho dos trovões e da chuva torrencial que se fez sentir durante quase meia-hora sem interrupção
Por volta das 8:45 houve um relâmpago que caiu muito próximo daqui, que som brutal , já tinha saudades de uma trovoada assim, fez lembrar o passado dia 9 de Maio. Mas por aqui parece que a festa terminou


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Jun 2009 às 11:03)

AnDré disse:


> Nas estações amadoras, desde as 0h:
> 
> 19,8mm Portela
> 18,1mm Arroja, Odivelas
> ...



A minha estação não estava online na altura, mas aproveito para deixar o meu registo de *25,0 mm* em apenas 6h.

Uma noite de muita trovoada e chuva, com imensos períodos de torrencial, tendo o rain rate atingido o valor de *108,6 mm/h*.


----------



## Vince (28 Jun 2009 às 11:09)

Entre as 8:00 e as 09:00, onde choveu mais (estimativa precipitação acumulada radar)


----------



## MSantos (28 Jun 2009 às 11:27)

Isso esteve animado aí pela grande Lisboa Em Oeiras já cairam hoje 7.8mm


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (28 Jun 2009 às 11:36)

Por aqui passei ao lado dessa célula!

Prec. acumulada: *4.1mm* (registados ontem à noite)... 

As trovoadas são sempre muito caprichosas! Num ponto chove torrencialmente e mesmo ao lado não se passa nada!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Jun 2009 às 11:46)

Segundo a Normal Climatológica de Lisboa/Geofísico, a precipitação média normal para o mês em questão é de *17,2 mm*.

Em apenas uma noite muitas estações tiveram registos que cobriram o valor médio mensal.

Aqui parece ter sido das zonas onde mais choveu, tendo a média sido coberta por boa margem.


----------



## miguel (28 Jun 2009 às 11:51)

Boas

Aqui por Setúbal menos animado que em Lisboa esta manha! Levo acumulados 6,3mm e a mínima foi de 19,7ºC...

Agora céu encoberto mas não chove, temperatura de 21,6ºC e vento moderado de SW


----------



## Lousano (28 Jun 2009 às 11:57)

Bom dia.

Depois de uma manhã de chuva moderada, agora o sol já se mostra entre as muitas nuvens.

A mínima até ao momento foi a mais elevada do ano com 17,5º.

Neste momento 22,7º e a aquecer bem.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (28 Jun 2009 às 12:10)

*Lisboa: 23 pedidos de ajuda em hora e meia*

Entre as oito da manhã e as 9:30, deste domingo, o Regimento dos Sapadores Bombeiros de Lisboa recebeu 23 pedidos de ajuda motivados por inundações provocadas pela chuva.
«Três pedidos de auxílio partiram da via pública e 20 derivaram de inundações em habitações, estas provocadas pelo entupimento de algerozes», adiantou ao tvi24.pt, Fernando Branco, chefe de turno do centro de transmissões dos Bombeiros Sapadores de Lisboa.

O mesmo responsável destaca que o número de pedidos registados em apenas hora e meia «corresponde, em situações normais, às solicitações de um dia inteiro».

Cerca de 40 homens estiveram envolvidos nos trabalhos de auxílio às populações, não se tendo registado casos de desalojamento.

O Instituto de Meteorologia prevê para este domingo chuvas e aguaceiros ao longo do dia que poderão ser mais fortes no Norte e Centro do país, mantendo-se a possibilidade de ocorrência de trovoadas.

*Fonte: Portugal Diário*

Aqui alguem falou em alertas da protecção civil... Acertou! O IM fez nowcasting o que torna dificil que os alertas cheguem à população, daí que nem a protecção civil tenha comunicado nada, mas convenhamos que estas situações são muito dificeis de prever!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Jun 2009 às 12:14)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui ao inicio da manhã chuviscou mas foi muito fraco, agora á pouco é que caiu um aguaceiro que já deu para molhar, de momento estão 25.3ºC, o vento sopra fraco de SW e o céu está nublado, a Minima de hoje foi de 21.0ºC


----------



## Vince (28 Jun 2009 às 12:25)

Flaviense21 disse:


> O IM fez nowcasting o que torna dificil que os alertas cheguem à população, daí que nem a protecção civil tenha comunicado nada, mas convenhamos que estas situações são muito dificeis de prever!



Não há outra forma que o nowcasting de localizar uma situação dinâmica como estas, seja em Portugal seja em qualquer outro local do mundo.  A não ser em situações óbvias previstas de grande instabilidade, o que não é o caso, ou em situações onde haja enorme convergência nas previsões a apontar uma situação para determinado local. E também não era o caso. 

Tu mesmo ontem puseste um modelo que dava tudo no litoral norte, e saiu ao contrário. Portanto que hipótese há? Queres colocar toda a gente em alerta laranja ou vermelho, tipo, metade ou todo o país em alerta e depois caem 20 ou 30 mm num ou noutro local ao longo de 5 ou 10 km ? E sendo que 20mm podem fazer estragos num determinado sítio e em 99% dos outros pode não fazer nada. Quais seriam as consequências de uma abordagem dessas ? São más, passávamos a vida a levar com alertas sem se passar nada nos restantes 99% do território. Ao fim de poucos meses ninguém ligava a alertas, que hoje já pouco ligam. Experimenta ler os comentários das notícias nos jornais que falem de alertas e vês que a maior parte é a gozar com os alertas, que é tudo um exagero, etc,etc.

O problema aqui é outro, e nada tem a ver com meteorologia, protecção civil ou previsões. O problema é saber porque que raio 20 ou 30mm de chuva são suficientes para provocar inundações !


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Jun 2009 às 12:33)

E volta a chover por aqui


----------



## Brunomc (28 Jun 2009 às 12:36)

> Aqui alguem falou em alertas da protecção civil... Acertou! O IM fez nowcasting o que torna dificil que os alertas cheguem à população, daí que nem a protecção civil tenha comunicado nada, mas convenhamos que estas situações são muito dificeis de prever!



Foi o Cardu..afinal até tinha razão 

mas é sempre dificil prever cheias...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Jun 2009 às 12:39)

Tarde fresca, com apenas *23,4 ºC*.

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco de Sul.

Possivelmente virão mais uns aguaceiros.


----------



## ferreirinha47 (28 Jun 2009 às 12:44)

boas tardes acabo de fazer o trajecto na A23 entre o no de Gavião e a A1 apnhei chuva torrencial todo o caminho, agora por aqui céu muito nublado nao chove


----------



## AnDré (28 Jun 2009 às 12:57)

23,4ºC
86% de humidade relativa
Aguaceiro rápido e forte a render 0,6mm.

Sinto-me nos trópicos.


----------



## PedroAfonso (28 Jun 2009 às 13:04)

Bom dia. Às 7 da manhã fui ver quanto tinha acumulado durante a noite, apenas 2.9, voltei a adormecer, nem dei conta do espectáculo das 8. Agora quando fui ver outra vez os dados tinha 12.9 mm.

Neste momento estão 21.3ºC; 85%


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (28 Jun 2009 às 13:09)

Brunomc disse:


> Foi o Cardu..afinal até tinha razão
> 
> mas é sempre dificil prever cheias...



Nastas situações o IM pouco mais podia fazer sem ser o nowcasting!

*Temp: 21.8ºC*


----------



## Lightning (28 Jun 2009 às 13:17)

7,4 mm acumulados até agora.

Trovoada forte registada pelas 07:40 da manhã. De momento céu muito nublado.


----------



## Madragoa (28 Jun 2009 às 13:17)

Boa Tarde ,sigo por Lisboa,e o dia por aqui tem decorrido da seguinte fórma...

Por volta das 3 e meia,4 da madrugada,morrinhava fraco
As 8 da manha acordei a toque de trovoada,ainda ouvi uma meia duzia daqueles á (antiga ),mas estavam distantes
Em relação á chuva ,reálmente choveu bem!!,mas aqui nunca chegou muito forte,e por aquilo que já li nos arredores choveu bem mais...

Actuálmente sigo com 25.6c
Vento fraco de SW
Humidade a 75%
Pressão atmosférica 1015 hpa

Vamos lá ver o que a tarde nos reserva???


----------



## Snifa (28 Jun 2009 às 13:24)

Brunomc disse:


> Foi o Cardu..afinal até tinha razão
> 
> mas é sempre dificil prever cheias...



Não, o Cardu não tinha razão..ele falou em cheias e não em pequenas inundações urbanas que ocorreram em zonas mais planas e baixas por falta de  interesse das Câmaras Municipais na limpeza do boeiros e sarjetas........

não foram os rios que estravasaram para fora das margens à semelhança do que ocorre por vezes no Inverno nas bacias do Tejo  e Douro por exemplo.....


----------



## Chingula (28 Jun 2009 às 14:20)

Vince disse:


> Não há outra forma que o nowcasting de localizar uma situação dinâmica como estas, seja em Portugal seja em qualquer outro local do mundo.  A não ser em situações óbvias previstas de grande instabilidade, o que não é o caso, ou em situações onde haja enorme convergência nas previsões a apontar uma situação para determinado local. E também não era o caso.
> 
> Tu mesmo ontem puseste um modelo que dava tudo no litoral norte, e saiu ao contrário. Portanto que hipótese há? Queres colocar toda a gente em alerta laranja ou vermelho, tipo, metade ou todo o país em alerta e depois caem 20 ou 30 mm num ou noutro local ao longo de 5 ou 10 km ? E sendo que 20mm podem fazer estragos num determinado sítio e em 99% dos outros pode não fazer nada. Quais seriam as consequências de uma abordagem dessas ? São más, passávamos a vida a levar com alertas sem se passar nada nos restantes 99% do território. Ao fim de poucos meses ninguém ligava a alertas, que hoje já pouco ligam. Experimenta ler os comentários das notícias nos jornais que falem de alertas e vês que a maior parte é a gozar com os alertas, que é tudo um exagero, etc,etc.
> 
> O problema aqui é outro, e nada tem a ver com meteorologia, protecção civil ou previsões. O problema é saber porque que raio 20 ou 30mm de chuva são suficientes para provocar inundações !



De acordo com o que é analisado e dito por Vince, gostaria apenas de chamar a atenção para o facto de 20 ou 30 mm serem importantes, em função do período de tempo da sua ocorrência, pelo facto de ser ou não em zona urbana e o grau de vulnerabilidade dessa zona urbana (cada autarquia, no seu Serviço de Protecção Civil, devia conhecer os valores limites de risco).
Cumpts


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Jun 2009 às 14:58)

Bom dia!
Por ter trabalhado de noite, não me dei conta do maior período de chuva , que terá ocorrido entre as 8h e as 9h, altura do repouso do guerreiro...
De qualquer forma, e ao contrário dos relatos dos nossos amigos alfacinhas, por aqui choveu bem, mas não foi um dilúvio...
Pelo menos o pluviómetro funcionou...5,4mm de acumulado, foi o registado pelo dito.
De momento não chove, aparte umas pingas molha-parvos, o vento segue fraco.
Temperatura nos 24.9ºC, HR nos 72%, 1015hpa.
Mínima de 20º, máxima de 26.5ºC.


----------



## HotSpot (28 Jun 2009 às 15:12)

Sigo com 11,8 mm, quantidade apreciável para Junho. Trovoada não ouvi, não foi suficientemente forte para me levantar da cama...

Mínima de 19,8ºC, a mais alta do ano. Mas muito provavelmente não vai resistir até às 00H.


----------



## stormy (28 Jun 2009 às 15:18)

sigo com 23.9º
fui sexta para a lagoa de sto andré e na noite de sexta para sabado tive de minima 15.8º, no sabado a maxima foi de 26.3º e tive vento moderado de SW e hoje sai de lá ás 10:40 com 22.3º, periodos de chuva moderada, vento fraco a moderado de SW e alguns trovoes distantes.


----------



## miguel (28 Jun 2009 às 15:20)

Por aqui vai chuviscando de forma persistente e acumulei até agora 7,4mm

21,7ºC


----------



## stormy (28 Jun 2009 às 15:52)

alguns pingos e 24.0º


----------



## cardu (28 Jun 2009 às 16:21)

Flaviense21 disse:


> *Lisboa: 23 pedidos de ajuda em hora e meia*
> 
> Entre as oito da manhã e as 9:30, deste domingo, o Regimento dos Sapadores Bombeiros de Lisboa recebeu 23 pedidos de ajuda motivados por inundações provocadas pela chuva.
> «Três pedidos de auxílio partiram da via pública e 20 derivaram de inundações em habitações, estas provocadas pelo entupimento de algerozes», adiantou ao tvi24.pt, Fernando Branco, chefe de turno do centro de transmissões dos Bombeiros Sapadores de Lisboa.
> ...





Fui eu que falei na protecção civil e na incompetência porque os seus alertas são sempre muito tardios.....

Quando tudo é à base de cunhas a incompetência ainda é maior


----------



## AnDré (28 Jun 2009 às 17:24)

Acabei de atingir os 20,0mm acumulados desde as 0h. 

Chove fraco agora, com vento de sudoeste.

21,2ºC e 86% de humidade relativa.


----------



## Gilmet (28 Jun 2009 às 17:39)

*10,3mm* de precipitação acumulados desde as 00h.

Actualmente, céu encoberto e 20ºC. Já não chove.


----------



## miguel (28 Jun 2009 às 18:18)

A máxima foi de apenas 23,1ºC...Levo acumulados 7,4mm desde as 00h

Agora céu encoberto e 21,8ºC, 73%HR e vento fraco


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Jun 2009 às 18:18)

Para não variar muito, tornei a verificar que vivo num verdadeiro deserto...  Afinal o aeroporto devia ser construído aqui...
Numa pequena volta até Almada, verifiquei que lá chovia, e devia ter chovido bem, pois estava tudo bem molhado...
A caminho de casa, começou tudo a secar, e ao chegar, verifico que está tudo sequinho, não chovendo há bastante tempo.
Assim, 23,1ºC, 81%HR, 1015hpa, 5.4mm.


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Jun 2009 às 18:30)

Mais depressa postava, mais depressa chovia...
Vai morrinhando por aqui, mas sem registar nada...


----------



## Teles (28 Jun 2009 às 18:34)

Boas por aqui o dia tem sido de chove não chove mas até ao momento já acumulou 13mm , deixo aqui algumas fotos de hoje


----------



## stormy (28 Jun 2009 às 18:41)

após um aguaceiro forte a temperatura está nos 21.7º


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Jun 2009 às 18:53)

Muito boas fotos teles


----------



## MSantos (28 Jun 2009 às 19:01)

Boas fotos teles 

Sei que este não é o local para fazer comentários sobre o tempo em Bragança, mas posso referir que, à poucas horas o céu aqui tinha uma aparência semelhante


----------



## psm (28 Jun 2009 às 19:11)

Snifa disse:


> Não, o Cardu não tinha razão..ele falou em cheias e não em pequenas inundações urbanas que ocorreram em zonas mais planas e baixas por falta de  interesse das Câmaras Municipais na limpeza do boeiros e sarjetas........
> 
> não foram os rios que estravasaram para fora das margens à semelhança do que ocorre por vezes no Inverno nas bacias do Tejo  e Douro por exemplo.....






Assino por baixo o que escreveu!


----------



## stormy (28 Jun 2009 às 19:21)

vamos lá ver se esta linha de instabilidade dá alguma coisa nas proximas horas



agora a temperatura deu um salto aos 22.0º e nao chove...


----------



## Lousano (28 Jun 2009 às 20:33)

Depois de um fim de manhã e primeira metade da tarde já com muito sol, surgiu um belo aguaceiro forte.

A máxima foi de 25,7º.

Neste momento 19,6º, vento fraco e chuva fraca.


----------



## stormy (28 Jun 2009 às 20:53)

21.6º


----------



## JoãoPT (28 Jun 2009 às 21:10)

Aqui parece que fez trovoada, mas eu não me apercebi
Dia de alguma chuva por vezes moderada, vento fraco e céu encoberto.
Neste momento tenho 21.5ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Jun 2009 às 21:16)

Máxima de *24,2 ºC*.

Mais *3,6 mm* acumulados durante a tarde.

Total, até ao momento, de *28,6 mm* desde as 0h.


----------



## Gilmet (28 Jun 2009 às 21:29)

O céu mantém-se encoberto, mas não choveu mais. Temperatura nos 20ºC.

Vento fraco a moderado de SO (225º).


----------



## stormy (28 Jun 2009 às 21:32)

temperatura estagnada nos 21.5º


----------



## Lousano (28 Jun 2009 às 21:43)

Continua a chuva fraca, por vezes moderada.

Belo fim de dia.

18,6º actuais.


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Jun 2009 às 22:04)

Céu muito nublado, vento fraco. Ameaça chover a qualquer momento.
21.8ºC, 89%HR, 1014hpa.

Extremos do dia:
20ºC
26.5ºC
5.4mm de precipitação.


----------



## Madragoa (28 Jun 2009 às 22:11)

Boa Noite,sigo por Lisboa...

Temp actual 20.9c
Humidade 80%
Vento fraco de SW...,mas junto ao rio está moderado.
Pressão atmosférica 1015 hpa ,(estavél)
Çéu muito nublado...promete há uma serie de horas,mas chuva que é boa nada!!!,mesmo assim de tarde houve uns aguaçeiros razoaveis


----------



## stormy (28 Jun 2009 às 22:14)

ainda nos 21.5º.....


----------



## stormy (28 Jun 2009 às 22:23)

despeço-me com, para variar, 21.5º.
amanhã parto para um acampamento na serra da freita perto de arouca pelo que vou ter que aguentar uma semana sem net nem tmovel nem termometro nem meteopt


----------



## raposo_744 (28 Jun 2009 às 22:28)

Aqui na zona de Alváres-Góis Não parou de chover moderado a forte desde as 4 horas AM
Trovoada e chuva por vezes muito forte tem sido uma constante
Já tive que tirar a agua da poll por 2 vezes o que dá para aí 4 mil litros


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Jun 2009 às 23:23)

Extremos de hoje:

*19,8 ºC* / *24,2 ºC*

*28,6 mm*


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Jun 2009 às 23:30)

Por cá dia marcado por alguma chuva, e uma invulgar estabilidade da temperaturas.

O dia contou com 18 mm, mínima de 18.6ºC e máxima de 23.6ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (28 Jun 2009 às 23:36)

_Chuva moderada a forte durante a madrugada e manhã. Céu muito nublado/encoberto durante o resto do dia. No total, *10,3mm* acumulados._

---

Actualmente tenho 20ºC.


----------



## ct5iul (28 Jun 2009 às 23:44)

Boa Noite
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp Maxima 24.1ºC
Temp Minima 19.5ºC

Temp actual 20.4ºC 23:40
Pressão: 1015.1Hpa 23:40
Intensidade do Vento: 3.2 km/h 23:40
Escala de Beaufort : 1
Direcção do Vento: SW 23:40
Temperatura do vento: 20.2ºC 23:40
Humidade Relativa: 89 % 23:40
Chuva Precipitação actual : 0.3 mm 23:40
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 19.8 mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 Nulo 23:40
Altitude: 110Metros

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## Lousano (29 Jun 2009 às 00:00)

A mínima de hoje acabou mesmo por ser 17,5º, mais alta 0,1º do que no dia 21 deste mês.

Neste momento céu muito nublado (já não chove há cera de 1 hora), vento fraco/nulo e uns estáveis 17,7º.


----------



## AnDré (29 Jun 2009 às 00:02)

Por aqui o dia foi de trópicos.

Humidade sempre acima dos 80%, temperatura que variou entre os 18,0ºC e os 24,1ºC, aguaceiros por vezes fortes e trovada de manhã.

Precipitação acumulada durante o dia 26: 21,5mm - praticamente o equivalente à media de precipitação mensal em Junho para aqui.


----------



## Vince (29 Jun 2009 às 00:18)

cardu disse:


> Fui eu que falei na protecção civil e na incompetência porque os seus alertas são sempre muito tardios.....
> Quando tudo é à base de cunhas a incompetência ainda é maior




Se tens algo a queixar-te ou se sabes de algo ilegal é teu dever dirigires-te às autoridades competentes fazer queixa dando a cara por elas. Aqui é que não é o local para acusações anónimas sem identificação da pessoa que as profere e sem qualquer sustentação para além de coisas vagas. Como esse tipo de declarações até pode ter implicações legais para o próprio fórum, não seriamos os primeiros, peço-te que esta seja a última vez que aqui fazes declarações desse teor.


----------



## squidward (29 Jun 2009 às 00:27)

por aqui, tenho que agradecer às minhas amigas trovoadas, que fizeram com que a mínima fosse a mais alta do ano com *19,8ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (29 Jun 2009 às 02:11)

Despeço-me com 20ºC e céu encoberto. Vento a 10,1 km/h de SSO (202º).


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Jun 2009 às 07:08)

Bom dia.

Mínima de *21,3 ºC*.

Esse é também o valor actual, com *90 %* de humidade relativa.


----------



## joseoliveira (29 Jun 2009 às 07:33)

*olá bom dia...*

Após uma noite de chuva intensa, o dia amanheceu com muitas nuvens e períodos de chuva fraca.
Estão *20.6 ºC* e vento fraco de *Sudeste*.


----------



## vitamos (29 Jun 2009 às 09:03)

Bom dia!

Céu muito nublado e aguaceiros fracos em Coimbra. Ontem em deslocação sul/norte pelo país registo de diversos aguaceiros, por vezes diluvianos, nomeadamente na zona de Grândola, Coruche e os mais intensos na zona de Fátima/ Leiria, ao fim da tarde.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Jun 2009 às 09:20)

Bom Dia

Hoje a Minima foi de 19.8ºC.
Por agora estão 23.7ºC e o céu está nublado.

Extremos de Ontem:

T.Máxima: 28.1ºC
T.Minima: 21.0ºC


----------



## Lightning (29 Jun 2009 às 09:49)

Grande carga de água em Corroios!!!!

Apesar de eu estar em alfragide neste momento, um colega meu ligou-me a relatar chuva moderada por vezes forte! Rain rate de 21,8 mm/hora e acumulado de 6,3 mm até agora (e até ver  ).

Ontem, 7,4 mm acumulados. Hoje (até agora) 6,3 mm. Nada mau mesmo.


----------



## Lousano (29 Jun 2009 às 10:02)

Bom dia.

A noite por aqui não teve precipitação, tendo a mínima registada mais uma vez elevada 17,1º.

Neste momento ameaça chover, vento fraco/nulo e estão 22,4º.


----------



## Madragoa (29 Jun 2009 às 10:04)

Bom dia

Sigo por Lisboa...
Temp 22.8c
Vento fraco ou nulo de S
Pressão atmosférica 1016 hpa
Humidade 88%
Muita chuva,desde as 9h30 da manhã ás vezes mesmo muito forte....


----------



## HotSpot (29 Jun 2009 às 10:18)

Grande dilúvio na baixa de Lisboa  Estão muitas estradas cobertas de água. A Estação de Almada acumulou 16 mm.

Entretanto na Moita não caiu pingo e tive a primeira noite tropical do ano, mínima de 20,4ºC.


----------



## Lightning (29 Jun 2009 às 10:51)

HotSpot disse:


> Grande dilúvio na baixa de Lisboa  *Estão muitas estradas cobertas de água.*



De onde tiraste essa informação? 

-----

Parece que vem aí mais festa, há convecção no mar...


----------



## ferreirinha47 (29 Jun 2009 às 11:08)

vitamos disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> Céu muito nublado e aguaceiros fracos em Coimbra. Ontem em deslocação sul/norte pelo país registo de diversos aguaceiros, por vezes diluvianos, nomeadamente na zona de Grândola, Coruche e os mais intensos na zona de Fátima/ Leiria, ao fim da tarde.



Bons dias, qunato a auguaceiros aqui falados de ontem ao fim da tarde, deve ter sido mesmo em fatoma e nessa zona pois em leiria só pingou, sigo com céu muito nublado com 22,6º e 76% de Humidade


----------



## AnDré (29 Jun 2009 às 11:16)

A praia da Rainha acumulou 15,9mm com essa chuva forte.
Infelizmente a estação da baixa não reportou dados. 
O Geofísico, mais a norte, acumulou 9,4mm.







Máximos de reflectividade, radar de Coruche, às 8:30 UTC


----------



## Gilmet (29 Jun 2009 às 11:35)

Bom dia.

Noite de chuva fraca e céu encoberto. O nevoeiro persiste na Serra já desde Sábado. A temperatura mínima foi de 19ºC e actualmente sigo com 20ºC. Chove moderado.

O total acumulado desde as 00h é de *3,2mm*!

---

A estação de Almada leva *17,0mm* acumulados, hoje!


----------



## Gilmet (29 Jun 2009 às 12:08)

Gilmet disse:


> Chove moderado.



Ainda não parou. Tenho *7,3mm* acumulados hoje, o que prefaz um total de 400mm este ano.

Vento a 5,0 km/h de SO (225º).


----------



## HotSpot (29 Jun 2009 às 12:22)

Lightning disse:


> De onde tiraste essa informação?



"In Loco"

A minha estação continua a zero de precipitação.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Jun 2009 às 12:32)

Por aqui neste momento estão 28.7ºC, o vento sopra fraco de S e o céu está nublado com abertas.


----------



## miguel (29 Jun 2009 às 12:55)

Boas
Mínima tropical de 20,6ºC...

Agora céu muito nublado mas não vi chover ainda hoje e sigo com 0,0mm

24ºC
69%HR
vento moderado


----------



## Lousano (29 Jun 2009 às 12:55)

Aqui continua encoberto e sem precipitação.

Neste momento 24,4º, mas já chegou aos 25,5º.


----------



## Gilmet (29 Jun 2009 às 13:02)

Nevoeiro. Já não chove. Fiquei com *8,3mm* acumulados.

Temperatura nos 20ºC.


----------



## Madragoa (29 Jun 2009 às 13:03)

Boa tarde

Sigo por Lisboa...
Temp 23.2c
Pressão 10017 hpa
Humidade 90%
Vento fraco de S
Recomeça agora a chuva,mas de fórma fraca

As zonas mais atingidas,pelas chuvadas de hoje de manhã em Lisboa ,são as seguintes: 
Baixa,Gráça,e Beato, os pedidos de auxilio ao Regimento de Sapadores de Bombeiros,começaram por volta das 9 da manhã até as 11h 30m (fonte Rsb)

Esta situação a meu ver foi muito localizada,porque eu moro a 1 km a E em linha recta,da Praça do Comércio e aqui chuveu forte ,mas não houve a minima inundação!!!,chuveu pode se dizer torrençialmente durante 20 minutos...
Tanbem não sei as marés???


----------



## Lousano (29 Jun 2009 às 13:11)

Eu bem olhava para a serra e parecia que constantemente estaria a chover.

Agora tirei as dúvidas.






Precipitação registada pele estação IM da Lousã.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Jun 2009 às 13:28)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Mínima de *21,3 ºC*.



Afinal a mínima acabou por ser batida, tendo-se fixado nos *20,9 ºC* pelas 10:13h.

Caíram alguns aguaceiros durante a manhã, o que resultou num total acumulado de *8,0 mm* até ao momento.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Jun 2009 às 14:58)

Boa Tarde.

Por aqui sigo com 31.7ºC e céu nublado com abertas.


Algumas fotos de ontem á tarde aqui pelo couço antes de ir para a feira de evora, espero que gostem.


----------



## Lightning (29 Jun 2009 às 15:23)

Boas 

O IM colocou os alertas até às 23h para o distrito de Setúbal mas pelos vistos já não vai haver mais animação... 

Ou estou enganado e vem aí mais festa vinda do mar (convecção)?


----------



## mr. phillip (29 Jun 2009 às 15:37)

Lightning disse:


> Grande carga de água em Corroios!!!!
> 
> Apesar de eu estar em alfragide neste momento, um colega meu ligou-me a relatar chuva moderada por vezes forte! Rain rate de 21,8 mm/hora e acumulado de 6,3 mm até agora (e até ver  ).
> 
> Ontem, 7,4 mm acumulados. Hoje (até agora) 6,3 mm. Nada mau mesmo.



Boa tarde!
De facto, trabalhar à noite nestes dias faz-me perder a animação toda!
De qualquer forma, pelo que já constatei, hoje foi dia de aguaceiros muito localizados, pois aqui em Sta. Marta, para não variar, choveu bem menos apesar da proximidade.
Enquanto que ontem registei 5.4mm, hoje fiquei-me pelos 2mm, e nem dei conta de grande chuvada, bem longe dos 14mm de Almada!
De momento, sigo com o céu nublado com abertas, 26.5ºC, 67%, 1017hpa.
Vento moderado a forte de W.


----------



## Lightning (29 Jun 2009 às 15:50)

mr. phillip disse:


> Boa tarde!
> De facto, trabalhar à noite nestes dias faz-me perder a animação toda!
> De qualquer forma, pelo que já constatei, hoje foi dia de aguaceiros muito localizados, pois aqui em Sta. Marta, para não variar, choveu bem menos apesar da proximidade.
> Enquanto que ontem registei 5.4mm, hoje fiquei-me pelos 2mm, e nem dei conta de grande chuvada, bem longe dos 14mm de Almada!
> ...



Se não fosse um colega meu a ligar-me e eu a ver o rain rate na estação, também a esta hora ainda não tinha dado por nada!  

Moderado a forte? A minha estação só tem registado rajadas de 20 e tal km/h, n é assim nada de especial. Será por causa de morares num sítio mais alto e exposto que eu (andar do prédio)?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Jun 2009 às 16:50)

Céu muito nublado numa tarde muito agradável.

Valores actuais de *24,7 ºC* e *76 %* de humidade relativa.


----------



## PedroAfonso (29 Jun 2009 às 16:53)

Boas tardes a todos, eu realmente hoje de manhã pareceu-me ter ouvido chover, mas como estava ainda deitado e meio ensonado deixei passar. Agora quando fui ver a quantidade acumulada no pluviómetro fiquei : 

Desde as 00h já choveram 20.2 mm por aqui.
Este evento já rendeu ao todo 34.1 mm.

Agora está calmo, mas ainda nublado. 80% e 24.8ºC


----------



## vitamos (29 Jun 2009 às 17:02)

Chove forte neste momento!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Jun 2009 às 17:35)

Máxima de *25,6 ºC*.

Céu muito nublado por cumulonimbus e cumulus e vento fraco.


----------



## vitamos (29 Jun 2009 às 17:37)

A chuva, que após cair forte durante alguns minutos, passou a fraca, cessou. Neste momento céu muito nublado e ameaçador.


----------



## Gilmet (29 Jun 2009 às 17:55)

Boas fotos Chasing Thunder!

Depois de mais um período de chuva fraca, eis que o Sol finalmente consegue _trespassar_ o denso manto de núvens. Temperatura nos 22ºC e humidade a 77%.


----------



## mr. phillip (29 Jun 2009 às 17:56)

Por aqui, 25.8ºC, 71%HR, céu muito nublado, vento fraco a moderado, tendo baixado muito de intensidade...


----------



## João Ferreira (29 Jun 2009 às 18:28)

Olá

Este fim-de-semana estive na Aroeira, mas não pude reportar por não ter levado o computador.
O Sábado foi caracterizado pelo sol tendo a chuva (chuvisco) aparecido só lá para a noite. Domingo foi um dia com alguma trovoada e chuva moderada, mais frequênte e forte da parte da manhã.

Hoje de volta, registei uma mínima de 20.2ºC e uma máxima de 27.7ºC
Sigo com 25.0ºC


----------



## AnDré (29 Jun 2009 às 18:39)

Mais um dia de trópicos com humidade sempre lá em cima.

A temperatura variou entre os 19,9ºC e os 24,3ºC.

A precipitação acumulada desde as 0h é de 2,2mm. E não me parece que chova mais.

O vento predominou de sudoeste, soprando sempre de fraco a moderado.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Jun 2009 às 18:43)

AnDré disse:


> A precipitação acumulada desde as 0h é de 2,2mm. E não me parece que chova mais.



Um belo contraste com os meus *8,0 mm*. 

---

Extremos de hoje:

*20,9 ºC* / *25,6 ºC*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Jun 2009 às 19:05)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 28.1ºC e o céu está nublado com grandes abertas.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 32.4ºC
T.Minima: 19.8ºC


----------



## ct5iul (29 Jun 2009 às 19:28)

Boa Tarde
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp actual 23.8ºC 19:25
Temp ao Sol 24.7ºC 19:25
Pressão: 1017.5Hpa 19:25
Intensidade do Vento: 0.7 km/h 19:25
Escala de Beaufort : 0
Direcção do Vento: SE 19:25 
Temperatura do vento: 23.8ºC 19:25
Humidade Relativa: 80 % 19:25
Chuva Precipitação actual : 0.0 mm 19:25
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 5.5 mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 2 Fraco 19:25
Altitude: 110Metros

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## miguel (29 Jun 2009 às 20:50)

Dia de trampa nem choveu nada nem fez calor  

Máxima de 24,4ºC e mínima até ver de 20,6ºC...

Agora tenho céu limpo e 22,6ºC


----------



## Brigantia (29 Jun 2009 às 21:23)

Nazaré: 21,4ºC e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## João Ferreira (29 Jun 2009 às 22:01)

Sigo com 21.5ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (29 Jun 2009 às 22:52)

Extremos do dia:

20.9ºC
27ºC
2mm de precipitação.

De momento, 21.9ºC, 89%HR, 1019hpa, céu pouco nublado, vento fraco.


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Jun 2009 às 23:06)

Por cá dia de céu muito nublado com alguns chuviscos há mistura, que foram diminuindo de frequência ao longo do dia.

Mínima 19.7ºC máxima 23.1ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (29 Jun 2009 às 23:44)

_Dia de chuviscos, durante a madrugada, e tarde, tendo a chuva moderada caído ao final da manhã. Muita humidade, e pequena oscilação de temperatura._

---

Actualmente tenho 20ºC e céu muito nublado.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Jun 2009 às 23:53)

Termino o dia com *21,6 ºC* de temperatura e *86 %* de humidade relativa.

Céu muito nublado e vento praticamente nulo de SSE.


----------



## miguel (30 Jun 2009 às 00:09)

Por Setúbal sigo a esta hora com 21,3ºC, deverá ser mais uma mínima tropical ou lá perto


----------



## squidward (30 Jun 2009 às 00:13)

por aqui sigo com *21,5ºC *


----------



## AnDré (30 Jun 2009 às 00:15)

miguel disse:


> Por Setúbal sigo a esta hora com 21,3ºC, deverá ser mais uma mínima tropical ou lá perto



Aqui está nos 19,9ºC.
Hoje não será uma mínima tropical. 

No entanto e olhando para as mínimas do mês de Junho, concluo que a anomalia deste mês vai ser valente. A média das mínimas aqui no mês de Junho anda à volta dos 15ºC. E tive apenas 3 dias com temperaturas inferiores a esse valor. E as três na casa dos 14ºC.


----------



## ct5iul (30 Jun 2009 às 00:23)

Boa Noite
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

29-06-2009
Temp Maxima 26.0ºC 15:13
Temp Minima 20.2ºC  01:26
Precipitação Total: 5.5 mm


Temp actual 20.8ºC 00:20
Pressão: 1019.8Hpa 00:20
Intensidade do Vento: 0.7 km/h 00:20
Escala de Beaufort : 0
Direcção do Vento: W 00:20
Temperatura do vento: 20.8ºC 00:20
Humidade Relativa: 89 % 00:20
Chuva Precipitação actual : 0.0 mm 00:20
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.0 mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 Nulo 00:20
Altitude: 110Metros

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## squidward (30 Jun 2009 às 00:59)

Já agora, deixo aqui um pequeno vídeo que fiz no Domingo de manhã da Chuva e Trovoada que se fez sentir por aqui.

View My Video


----------



## Lousano (30 Jun 2009 às 02:04)

A tarde de dia 29, teve boas abertas e foi muito abafada, com máxima de 27,8º, e a segunda metade da tarde prometeu trovoada, mas apenas contemplou-me com dois aguaceiros moderados.

Neste momento 19,8º, céu com poucas nuvens e nem uma brisa.

Está uma noite infernal (a falta de uma brisa não deixa arrefecer a casa, apesar de estar tudo aberto).


----------



## AnDré (30 Jun 2009 às 03:35)

Se às 0h tinha 19,9ºC, agora tenho 20,2ºC.
A temperatura está completamente estagnada.

De todas as estações da AML, incluindo os Cabos e Sintra, está tudo acima dos 20-22ºC, com a excepção da estação da Moita, que ainda assim está nos 19,4ºC.


----------



## vitamos (30 Jun 2009 às 08:52)

Bom dia!

Manhã de céu pouco nublado e vento fraco por aqui


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Jun 2009 às 09:10)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 19.4ºC.
Por agora estão 24.2ºC e o céu está nublado com abertas.


----------



## mr. phillip (30 Jun 2009 às 09:44)

Bom dia!
De regresso às mínimas tropicais, tive esta noite 21.2ºC de mínima.
De momento, céu nublado com abertas, 25.9ºC, 69%HR 1020hpa, vento fraco.


----------



## ct5iul (30 Jun 2009 às 09:57)

Bom Dia
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp actual 24.6ºC 09:55
Temp ao Sol 27.9ºC 09:55
Pressão: 1020.7Hpa 09:55
Intensidade do Vento: 3.6 km/h 09:55
Escala de Beaufort : 1
Direcção do Vento: W 09:55
Temperatura do vento: 24.5ºC 09:55
Humidade Relativa: 74 % 09:55
Chuva Precipitação actual : 0.0 mm 09:55
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.0 mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 3 Moderado 09:55
Altitude: 110Metros

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Jun 2009 às 10:08)

Bom dia.

Mínima de *20,2 ºC*.

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco de ENE.


----------



## miguel (30 Jun 2009 às 10:53)

Boas
A mínima foi de 19,5ºC...

Agora céu pouco nublado e 24,2ºC, 62%HR, 1021hpa e vento fraco


----------



## Gilmet (30 Jun 2009 às 11:12)

Temperatura mínima de 19ºC. Actualmente sigo com 23,3ºC e o céu encontra-se muito nublado por Cumulus. Vento fraco de SO (225º).


----------



## Lightning (30 Jun 2009 às 11:38)

mr. phillip disse:


> Bom dia!
> De regresso às mínimas tropicais, tive esta noite 21.2ºC de mínima.



Destaco para um pormenor bastante curioso mas normal nestas situações: entre as 22 e as 06 horas a humidade relativa do ar esteve sempre sempre igual ou superior a 98%.

A minha estação assim o registou. Quando fui a ver o gráfico da humidade relativa era apenas constituído uma linha contínua.


----------



## miguel (30 Jun 2009 às 11:54)

Céu praticamente limpo apenas nuvens a Este e temperatura amena de 25,1ºC  podem ver em directo na minha web cam...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Jun 2009 às 12:15)

Por aqui neste momento estão 29.0ºC e o céu está nublado.


----------



## mr. phillip (30 Jun 2009 às 12:23)

Lightning disse:


> Destaco para um pormenor bastante curioso mas normal nestas situações: entre as 22 e as 06 horas a humidade relativa do ar esteve sempre sempre igual ou superior a 98%.
> 
> A minha estação assim o registou. Quando fui a ver o gráfico da humidade relativa era apenas constituído uma linha contínua.



Aqui foi oscilando entre os 91% e 92%...
De momento, 26.2ºC, 64%HR, céu pouco nublado, vento fraco.
Pressão continua a subir, 1021hpa.


----------



## Gilmet (30 Jun 2009 às 12:43)

Actualmente tenho 24,0ºC. Humidade a 61%. O vento sopra fraco de SO (225º), nos 5,8 km/h.

Pressão a 1021 hPa.


----------



## João Ferreira (30 Jun 2009 às 13:57)

Olá

Hoje registei uma mínima de 19.7ºC

Sigo com 26.9ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Jun 2009 às 14:06)

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco de SO.

Valores actuais de *27,2 ºC* e *55 %* de humidade relativa.


----------



## mr. phillip (30 Jun 2009 às 14:20)

Mais um dia metereologicamente aborrecido...
Céu pouco nublado, vento fraco, 26.3ºC, 58%HR.


----------



## Teles (30 Jun 2009 às 16:36)

Boas , por aqui céu muito nublado , temperatura actual de 29.8 e muito abafado :hehe


----------



## mr. phillip (30 Jun 2009 às 17:17)

Sigo com 26.4ºC (máxima de 26.8ºC até ao momento), 61%HR, céu pouco nublado, vento fraco.


----------



## miguel (30 Jun 2009 às 17:29)

Aqui a temperatura máxima foi de 29,6ºC muito agradável a tarde.

Agora céu limpo e 27,1ºC com vento fraco


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Jun 2009 às 17:36)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 31.2ºC e o céu está nublado com abertas.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 32.2ºC
T.Minima: 19.4ºC


----------



## Lousano (30 Jun 2009 às 17:44)

Boa tarde.

Após ínicio da manhã com poucas nuvens, as mesmas apoderaram-se do céu,  mas não existiu precipitação.

A mínima foi novamente de 17,1º; máxima de 28,3º.

Neste momento vento fraco de Oeste, céu muito nublado e 27,1º.


----------



## ct5iul (30 Jun 2009 às 18:48)

Boa Tarde
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp actual 25.3ºC 18:45
Temp ao Sol 29.1ºC 18:45
Pressão: 1020.4Hpa 18:45
Intensidade do Vento: 8.6 km/h 18:45
Escala de Beaufort : 2
Direcção do Vento: S 18:45 
Temperatura do vento: 24.5ºC 18:45
Humidade Relativa: 72 % 18:45
Chuva Precipitação actual : 0.0 mm 18:45
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.0 mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 3 Moderado 18:45
Altitude: 110Metros

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Jun 2009 às 18:53)

Dia estranho, o ar parece fresco, mas ao mesmo tempo está abafado devido à elevada humidade relativa, apesar da temperatura amena.

Máxima de *27,8 ºC* e actual de *27,0 ºC*.

Humidade relativa nos *59 %*.


----------



## Gilmet (30 Jun 2009 às 21:24)

Bom crepúsculo vespertino!

Tarde agradável, com temperatura máxima de *25,2ºC*. Actualmente tenho 21,0ºC. O céu encontra-se muito nublado por Fractus, e a humidade é de 77%.

Pressão a 1021 hPa e vento moderado de NO (315º).


----------



## Brigantia (30 Jun 2009 às 21:45)

Nazaré: mínima de 16,2ºC. Neste momento 22,1ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (30 Jun 2009 às 22:44)

Extremos do dia:

21.2ºC
26.8ºC

De momento, 22ºC, 80%HR, 1022hpa, céu praticamente limpo, vento fraco.


----------



## miguel (30 Jun 2009 às 22:54)

Mais uma bela noite por aqui...sigo com 22,5ºC  este porventura será o meu ultimo post de Setúbal... nos próximos 15 dias postarei no seguimento do sul directamente de Armação de Pêra no Algarve...


----------



## Gilmet (30 Jun 2009 às 23:22)

*Extremos de Hoje:* (Apenas alguns)






_Dia de céu muito nublado/encoberto por Fractus e Cumulus._

---

Actualmente tenho 20ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Jun 2009 às 23:28)

Extremos de hoje:

*20,2 ºC* / *27,8 ºC*


----------



## ct5iul (30 Jun 2009 às 23:37)

Boa Noite
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp Maxima 28.9ºC 14:19
Temp Minima 19.8ºC 06:27

Temp actual 20.7ºC 23:25
Pressão: 1022.4Hpa 23:25
Intensidade do Vento: 1.0 km/h 23:25
Escala de Beaufort : 0
Direcção do Vento: N 23:25
Temperatura do vento: 20.7ºC 23:25
Humidade Relativa: 80 % 23:25
Chuva Precipitação actual : 0.0 mm 23:25
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.0 mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 Nulo 23:25
Altitude: 110Metros

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------

